# 2007 Hoyt Lineup



## Scottie

Give it up. You will not have any confirmations until atleast the end of October which is when the Hoyt reps will be back form their visit to shoot the new bows.

At this point, they don't even know anything for sure.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Someone must know something.*



Scottie said:


> Give it up. You will not have any confirmations until atleast the end of October which is when the Hoyt reps will be back form their visit to shoot the new bows.
> 
> At this point, they don't even know anything for sure.



I'll give up nothing. Someone must have some bit of information out there. The Hoyt rep indicated that the lineup will be release in late October and it will be interesting to see what they do.

Peace out.

:darkbeer: :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## straitshot

my guess is a skinnyer trykon with a normal cam1/2

95 to go.


----------



## Bullish9

Whats the rush


----------



## 12ringjunkie

Who cares, they will be great just like everything else hoyt has built....
( excluding the POS trykon line)


----------



## Art 51

Big Daddy POP said:


> Does anyone have the skiddily diddily on the new Hoyt lineup? In speaking with a customer rep on some unrelated issues, they are keeping things very tight lipped; however, I have been told we should see some neat changes. Upgrade to the cam and 1/2 half perhaps? Longer risers and parallel limbs on a redesigned Protec or Ultratec? A change to the spiral cam and 1/2 system?
> 
> Come one come all, if you have goods, spill them. Pictures are also always welcome!
> 
> :darkbeer: :cocktail:  ukey:


A friend of mine was on a hunt earlier this year with Fred Ichler (spelling?) and Rany Walk was in camp. According to my friend, and this is only rumor, Randy made a comment about sometime soon, in the future, Hoyt will go draw length specific on most all their bows. Could be this year, or next. Personally, I think they will shoot themselves in the foot if they do.


----------



## Moose mustard

Parallel limbs do reduce shock and noise, but they dont shoot as good as traditional geometry compounds. Why do you think most Mathews shooters are going with Apex's for competition.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Art 51 said:


> A friend of mine was on a hunt earlier this year with Fred Ichler (spelling?) and Rany Walk was in camp. According to my friend, and this is only rumor, Randy made a comment about sometime soon, in the future, Hoyt will go draw length specific on most all their bows. Could be this year, or next. Personally, I think they will shoot themselves in the foot if they do.



Not really most of the better bows/cams are already and have been draw length specific for some time. Or with a tad bit of adjustment up and down. If you have been shooting for more than a year and don't know your draw.......


----------



## BOWGOD

Moose mustard said:


> Parallel limbs do reduce shock and noise, but they dont shoot as good as traditional geometry compounds. Why do you think most Mathews shooters are going with Apex's for competition.





well you beat me to it here. i for one would be severly disapointed to see parallel limbs on the protec (or anyother bow in the line up with the exclusion of something like the trykon for the guys who like that) i've shot many of the parallel limb bows on the market and not to say they're not great bows but that design does not fit my nor my shooting in any way. in my minds eye the protec for me is the absoloute best piece of shooting equipment on the market today and i would be devastated to see any changes made to perfection:wink: 

on a happy note i highly doubt there will be i was speaking with a friend of mine from hoyt:zip: and he told me this was the first year in history that the protec and proelite outsold the ultratec and ultraelite so apparently many others have discovered the perfection in this shooting machine wich i believe will keep this sacred design safe for at least a few more years.

as for draw length specific cams as stated earlier i think this would upset soome folks but i actually wouldn't mind seeing it happen. draw length specific cams are more efficient than the adjustable cams but the problems they present are resale becomes difficult and for guys who don't know their draw length getting the right set up can be a pain. i wouldn't mind seeing a drawlength specific cam 1/2 to compliment the spirals but i think it would be a wise choice to make them as an option rather than standard leaving the reg. adjustable cam 1/2 as the standard cam design

either way i'm sure what ever they have up their sleeve will be great and i'm sure i'll be buying a few new protecs when they do come out. the biggest thing i'm looking forward to is the possibility of new target colors


----------



## no eye deer

Art 51 said:


> A friend of mine was on a hunt earlier this year with Fred Ichler (spelling?) and Rany Walk was in camp. According to my friend, and this is only rumor, Randy made a comment about sometime soon, in the future, Hoyt will go draw length specific on most all their bows. Could be this year, or next. Personally, I think they will shoot themselves in the foot if they do.


I love my Switchback, but it, too, is draw length specific. What a pain.

Mark


----------



## Bullish9

Moose mustard said:


> Parallel limbs do reduce shock and noise, but they dont shoot as good as traditional geometry compounds. Why do you think most Mathews shooters are going with Apex's for competition.



Ah, that would be because of the longer ATA. Nothing to do with shooting better, more stable/forgiving yes, but shoots better no.


----------



## Art 51

Knowing your draw length is not the issue. It's resale, and youths. I am not going to spend my hard earned money on a bow that won't grow with my kids for at least a couple of years. 
I do agree that the cams should (and could) be an option. 
However, on the Hoyt side of the coin, is their bottom line, and that is putting more bows out there. By making them draw length specific, their dealers will be forced to stock more bows in all the different draw lengths.
PS- I do shoot Hoyt. Love the new Trykon. I have shot them all, and have owned the Protec and the Ultratec. I am more focused on hunting these days and preferr the smotheness of the parallel limbs and the x'tra % of let off. If your a tournament archer and 3-D competitor that great. Enjoy.


----------



## Bow_Rep

Planning meetings are typically held in May. Agency principles are called into these meetings (if the manufacturer is smart) to discuss trends in the market and a best guess at what the market will be come next season. Any new products are discussed and determined at these meetings. Some changes have already been decided upon by the manufacturer by this time simply because of tooling lead times. The timing of these meetings allows the manufacturer adequate time to accomplish all that will be necessary to bring that product to market by the Oct to Jan timeframe (depending on the company of course). 

These agency principles (and manufacturers) would have to be brain dead to tip their hand to the competition regarding changes to product, new product intro's, program changes, pricing, etc. 

So, information that gets floated about may be misinformation, wishful thinking or somebody's wet dream. Sometimes, the information is accurate. Thing is, nobody will know with 100% certainty until the rep carries the catalog into that dealer's door.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Wait and see.*



Bow_Rep said:


> Planning meetings are typically held in May. Agency principles are called into these meetings (if the manufacturer is smart) to discuss trends in the market and a best guess at what the market will be come next season. Any new products are discussed and determined at these meetings. Some changes have already been decided upon by the manufacturer by this time simply because of tooling lead times. The timing of these meetings allows the manufacturer adequate time to accomplish all that will be necessary to bring that product to market by the Oct to Jan timeframe (depending on the company of course).
> 
> These agency principles (and manufacturers) would have to be brain dead to tip their hand to the competition regarding changes to product, new product intro's, program changes, pricing, etc.
> 
> So, information that gets floated about may be misinformation, wishful thinking or somebody's wet dream. Sometimes, the information is accurate. Thing is, nobody will know with 100% certainty until the rep carries the catalog into that dealer's door.


Or until someone posts the catalog pictures here! Great discussion everyone. I agree as well that to change the protec would be a mistake. I have shot many hoyt bows and I now shoot the protec. It is the only bow I want to shoot as it is so smooth and forgiving. I just cannot seem to find the same fell with any other bow, hoyt or not. It will be interesting to see if hoyt makes any changes to it or to the cams. Something like the Zephr cams is possible, (Although the "Z" cams were designed for the parallel limbs of the trykon and the trykon xl) if they work at it. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Scottie

Big Daddy POP said:


> I'll give up nothing. Someone must have some bit of information out there. The Hoyt rep indicated that the lineup will be release in late October and it will be interesting to see what they do.
> 
> Peace out.
> 
> :darkbeer: :cocktail:  ukey:


GOOD NEWS!!
I just talked w/a Hoyt rep and he is emailing the new catalog. He said I should have it by



















November 1st.
:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Bow_Rep

My guess is that you will see a change in the Trykon cam system regarding the abrupt let-off. They definitely should change that one aspect of the draw curve if they aren't planning on it already 

Bets? :wink:


----------



## WIHoyt

That abrupt cam is what helps make the sppeds that it does. that short valley increases the power stroke which increases the speed. that cam isnt that bad if the bow is set up for you. But when I pull one back in the shop that is 2 inches to long for me it really feels unshootable. At my DL they feel great.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

WIHoyt said:


> That abrupt cam is what helps make the sppeds that it does. that short valley increases the power stroke which increases the speed. that cam isnt that bad if the bow is set up for you. But when I pull one back in the shop that is 2 inches to long for me it really feels unshootable. At my DL they feel great.



I totally agree. In fact, I have my Trykon shooting better than any Hoyt bow I've ever owned, and I've owned a new Hoyt every year. Doesn't make it the best bow in the world, but it DOES make it a great bow, with zero issues.
I pulled back a Switchback, Allegiance, and a couple others in the bow shop the other day, right along side my Trykon XL, and I could hardly tell a difference between most of them.
People start talking smack about certain bows, and the next thing you know, everyone suddenly thinks they have a "harsh" draw or a bow that isn't smooth drawing. Sheesh.
Understand, this post is not directed to anyone who has posted in this thread at all.
I just get tired of hearing people say the Trykon is "harsh", when they have NO idea what they're talking about.


----------



## nrpayne

A question I have is? Has Hoyt done anything to alleviate the problem with getting their risers anodized. I understood most of the colors for the 06 target bows were dropped because of this? I ordered my staff bow in Blue Fusion as early as possible, and was told later that it wasn't available anymore.


----------



## bornagain

Paul Cataldo said:


> I totally agree. In fact, I have my Trykon shooting better than any Hoyt bow I've ever owned, and I've owned a new Hoyt every year. Doesn't make it the best bow in the world, but it DOES make it a great bow, with zero issues.
> I pulled back a Switchback, Allegiance, and a couple others in the bow shop the other day, right along side my Trykon XL, and I could hardly tell a difference between most of them.
> People start talking smack about certain bows, and the next thing you know, everyone suddenly thinks they have a "harsh" draw or a bow that isn't smooth drawing. Sheesh.
> Understand, this post is not directed to anyone who has posted in this thread at all.
> I just get tired of hearing people say the Trykon is "harsh", when they have NO idea what they're talking about.


I'm right with you Paul the Trykon rocks.


----------



## Bow_Rep

Everything is relative guys. Compared to a 48" ATA PSE, Hoyt or Pearson (all circa 1980's) with eccentrics, a Trykon is harsh as hell :cocktail: 

Actually, I have pulled a few bows in my day (maybe one or two anyway) and the Trykon dumps a bit rough on the back end. Yes, I understand cam dwell and its' effects on performance. This fact still didn't stop me from purchasing a Trykon however. I may look at replacing the 80% Zenith Cams with the 65% models as it seems to fix the issue on one that I drew today. It smoothed it out considerably IMHO.


----------



## Bjorn

I only do competitive shooting, mostly target and some field. Since I got my Trykon XL 65% in the spring, my Pro Tec has stayed in the box. To me the Trykon shoots better than both Pro Tec and Ultra Tec. Saying that the Pro Tec is a fantastic piece of precission equippment and so is the Trykon. But this drills down to personal preferences. 
Anyway, I hope they leave the Trykon as it is or possibly lighten the riser a little bit. A few more paralell limb models with Zephyr would be nice to see as well :wink:


----------



## thespyhunter

I think an Ultratec with Zephyr cams would be cool. I have no problem with the "dump" of the Z cams. The older I get , the more I like let-off.


----------



## Bow_Rep

Not that I visit that site much, but they do have an interesting "blindfold" test of various makes/models of bows by several shooters. One of the bows tested was the Trykon and interestingly, one of the grades given to the bows tested was "draw cycle". Guess where the Trykon came in? As God is my witness, I didn't make it up.

Like I said, it's all relative...and I bought one anyway before I ever saw the results of the test...and I'd still likely have bought one had I seen it prior.

This link should get you there. Wait for it to load. ----> Blindfold Test


----------



## dynatec15

Id love a lighter trykon with cam 1/2s...id buy it in a heart beat


----------



## azArcher2

*site*

great sight and great test!!! thanks


----------



## grinderMatt_PA

*Maybe*

Maybe we'll see a reg. cam and a half on the trykon as I posted a while back, and here's a few other things to think about.

Maybe

1. 1 bow in the lineup that's "not" a tec riser bow
2. A shoot thru cable system on the elite risers
3. 1 New but familiar color  
4. A parallel limb bow in their mid level magnesium riser line fitted w/cam & 1/2


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Website*

From the website for 2006, the only main models that are not new are the vtec, the ultratec, the turbotec and the Protec. Look for some changes to these models , that is what I am guessing...............:darkbeer: :cocktail: ukey:


----------



## olehemlock

Big Daddy POP said:


> From the website for 2006, the only main models that are not new are the vtec, the ultratec, the turbotec and the Protec. Look for some changes to these models , that is what I am guessing...............:darkbeer: :cocktail: ukey:


If nothing else, you will probably see riser shox in the ultratec and the protec


----------



## simms

Ultratec and protec dropped!! straighter handle has replaced the two. New cam option, draw length specific, sits between the cam & 1/2 and spiral but with a harder stop than the Zephyr. Modification to the Zephyr cam (not sure what) New XT3500 limb to replace XT3000 and XT4000. Fusion and bogey fusion dropped, inferno and blue version, red, blue and black. :wink:


----------



## simms

Ooh, and nearly forgot....new recurve handle to replace the matrix eventually. matrix with helix grip :wink:


----------



## olehemlock

simms said:


> Ultratec and protec dropped!! straighter handle has replaced the two. New cam option, draw length specific, sits between the cam & 1/2 and spiral but with a harder stop than the Zephyr. Modification to the Zephyr cam (not sure what) New XT3500 limb to replace XT3000 and XT4000. Fusion and bogey fusion dropped, inferno and blue version, red, blue and black. :wink:


MAN, you don't post alot but when you do.......:mg:


----------



## WIHoyt

Well that makes 6 posts


----------



## Big Daddy POP

simms said:


> Ultratec and protec dropped!! straighter handle has replaced the two. New cam option, draw length specific, sits between the cam & 1/2 and spiral but with a harder stop than the Zephyr. Modification to the Zephyr cam (not sure what) New XT3500 limb to replace XT3000 and XT4000. Fusion and bogey fusion dropped, inferno and blue version, red, blue and black. :wink:



Now likely to drop them but perhaps re-work them a bit, what would they do with the ultraelite and the proelite, at least from a name standpoint. But the reworking on the lines above is most certainly possible!


----------



## Spotshooter2

The people that say the Trykon has a harsh draw cycle are probably shooting the 80% letoff. Mine is the 65% letoff and the draw is smooth to me. I learned my lesson last year when I ordered my Protec and it came in with 75% letoff, one month later I ordered the 65% modules. I will never shoot anything that has the high letoff, I just dont like the sudden hump when you get to the letoff.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Spotshooter2 said:


> The people that say the Trykon has a harsh draw cycle are probably shooting the 80% letoff. Mine is the 65% letoff and the draw is smooth to me. I learned my lesson last year when I ordered my Protec and it came in with 75% letoff, one month later I ordered the 65% modules. I will never shoot anything that has the high letoff, I just dont like the sudden hump when you get to the letoff.


Agreed. I have the same on my protec. It also makes back tension so much easier to execute.


----------



## olehemlock

Big Daddy POP said:


> Now likely to drop them but perhaps re-work them a bit, what would they do with the ultraelite and the proelite, at least from a name standpoint. But the reworking on the lines above is most certainly possible!


that could be the real scoop, if i remember correctly the Europeans got the info early last year


----------



## danceswithbow

> ( excluding the POS trykon line)



I haven't seen one of the POS Trykons, I bought the Trykon XL and love it.:mmph:


----------



## elkreaper

simms said:


> Ultratec and protec dropped!! straighter handle has replaced the two. New cam option, draw length specific, sits between the cam & 1/2 and spiral but with a harder stop than the Zephyr. Modification to the Zephyr cam (not sure what) New XT3500 limb to replace XT3000 and XT4000. Fusion and bogey fusion dropped, inferno and blue version, red, blue and black. :wink:


Sounds sweeeeeet!:wink: :wink: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: More parallel options?


----------



## toxo

*Trykons and other brand bows*

They are great if you like boat anchors. To many bows today are either short or heavy I like the Protech and the Ultra Tech. Right now I own a Hoyt Protech and a couple PSE.......but who knows.......I would love to know what Bowtech is going to do.
Personally I am a finger shooter. Hardly any mfgr pays attention to them ANY MORE,,,,,,,i WOULD LIKE TO SEE ANY mANUFACTURER MAKE A 38-39" ATA.....with a 7" brace hieght with a bow that weighs 3 1/2 lbs.......Speed is for 3D so what. You can not eat foam. 
Some one once said, "vanity vanity all is vanity." enough said.


----------



## tek

I think the Trykon gets a bad rap. I find myself shooting the Trykon XL a lot more than my Protec and I love that bow also. One thing about the Trykon, it must have one of the strongest risers on the market today. It sure looks like it anyway.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

tek said:


> I think the Trykon gets a bad rap. I find myself shooting the Trykon XL a lot more than my Protec and I love that bow also. One thing about the Trykon, it must have one of the strongest risers on the market today. It sure looks like it anyway.



That it does..............:darkbeer: :cocktail: ukey:


----------



## Greg Krause

I love the "hump" in the draw cycle of my trykon. That bow out shoots my ultra-tech hands down. I wanna see a Trykon with a spiral cam on it.


----------



## Matatazela

grinderMatt_PA said:


> 4. A parallel limb bow in their mid level magnesium riser line fitted w/cam & 1/2


 Yes please!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Originally Posted by grinderMatt_PA
4. A parallel limb bow in their mid level magnesium riser line fitted w/cam & 1/2

I am sure they are working on it.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Still no Skiddily Diddily on the line????????????????


----------



## Punch_Master

skipmaster1 said:


> I love the "hump" in the draw cycle of my trykon. That bow out shoots my ultra-tech hands down. I wanna see a Trykon with a spiral cam on it.


I find it's totally the other way around for me. Hated the hump and went to 65% to get rid of it. 

My 3d scores are about 10 to 15 points higher with my Ultratec than my Trykon. 

INMHO Trykon's are good hunting rigs but if I was shooting for serious 3D $$$ I'd want my Ultratec.


----------



## czecheiko

*Hoyt Fans........*

Here is the skinny on the 07 ' line. Tell them you heard it here first:wink: 

Goodbye UltraTec and ProTec  
Trykons stayed another year

New bow is the "Vectrix" and Vectrix XL  33", 7" BH, built in string suppressor, 316 fps, supposedly no hump (smooth draw), noticeably quieter and less shock than the Trykon. Draw specific, parralel limbs. Black cams and limb pockets - bronze is out.

Another new bow is a 38 Pro. XT 2000's, 8 1/4" BH, ot XT 1000's with 7 1/2" BH, parralel limbs.


----------



## Predator

You listed 33" ATA and 7" BH but was that for the Vectrix or the Vectrix XL?

And isn't that the same spec as the Trykon? Why would they have the exact same specs as last year's flagship bows?

Do you know the IBO speed on the 38 Pro?

Any changes to the elite lines?

Colors?


----------



## Predator

Oh, and what about mass/weight of the bows compared to the Trykons?

Hard to imagine they could be much quieter or shock free than my Trykon XL is.


----------



## HoytyToytyChick

*Pics*

Pics????


----------



## conquest

What colors are offered?


----------



## conquest

What cams and speeds are on the 38 pro?


----------



## tek

czecheiko said:


> Here is the skinny on the 07 ' line. Tell them you heard it here first:wink:
> 
> Goodbye UltraTec and ProTec
> Trykons stayed another year
> 
> New bow is the "Vectrix" and Vectrix XL  33", 7" BH, built in string suppressor, 316 fps, supposedly no hump (smooth draw), noticeably quieter and less shock than the Trykon. Draw specific, parralel limbs. Black cams and limb pockets - bronze is out.
> 
> Another new bow is a 38 Pro. XT 2000's, 8 1/4" BH, ot XT 1000's with 7 1/2" BH, parralel limbs.



Can you give us anymore info on the 38 Pro with the XT1000 limbs and what are the colors, are they available in Black...thanks


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

czecheiko said:


> Here is the skinny on the 07 ' line. Tell them you heard it here first:wink:
> 
> Goodbye UltraTec and ProTec
> Trykons stayed another year
> 
> New bow is the "Vectrix" and Vectrix XL  33", 7" BH, built in string suppressor, 316 fps, supposedly no hump (smooth draw), noticeably quieter and less shock than the Trykon. Draw specific, parralel limbs. Black cams and limb pockets - bronze is out.
> 
> Another new bow is a 38 Pro. XT 2000's, 8 1/4" BH, ot XT 1000's with 7 1/2" BH, parralel limbs.



And who are you when you are not at home ... how would you know this info that no-one elses seems to know or are allowed to share????


----------



## Gritty

I have a hard time believing that they would drop the Ultratec and Protec.... This Pro 38 may be a good replacement but it will be impossible to beat the UT the way they are ...... You simply can't get it any better then the UT ...... This really bothers me..... I was planning on ordering a 07 UT ..... My emotions are running wild....Got to get the concrete reallity pretty soon... It is getting close to release time...


----------



## JC280

If you look back on page one of this post you will find that this has been posted already. Look for the user name simms.


----------



## olehemlock

Have You seen John Dudely's new target bow, that has black pockets and cams also.


----------



## ultratec1

Well if this is true then I'm sick!!!! Slower and slower they are loosing my support.


----------



## olehemlock

check it out

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/


----------



## olehemlock

JC280 said:


> If you look back on page one of this post you will find that this has been posted already. Look for the user name simms.


Yeah, this guy got the scoop early last year. Nobody believed him, well almost, I believed him.


----------



## czecheiko

*sad but true....*

Gritty, I feel your pain bro, I was considering ordering an 07' UltraTec too. There is a new bow that is called a Ultra 38. 38", reflex riser, available in XT 1000 and 2000, similar to the Pro 38 I talked about in my previous post, only as with the Ultra and Pro Tec's of past, difference being the reflex/deflex risers.

AND I made an error. The Pro and Ultra 38's are straight limb bows, NOT parallel limb.

I belive the Ultra and ProElite will stay the same, and the Trykons are going to stay the same.

The only thing I know about color options is that the camo pattern is remaining the same, but as posted before, the limb pockets and cams are black instead of bronze......

33" Vectrix - 36" Vectrix XL

No pics to post........


----------



## czecheiko

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> And who are you when you are not at home ... how would you know this info that no-one elses seems to know or are allowed to share????



Im just a regular guy that loves to hunt and shoot great bows. No one special, but remember who broke you guys the news about the Trykon last year and wait and see if what Im telling you pans out, then question the validity of my info:wink:


----------



## HOKIE23

czecheiko said:


> Im just a regular guy that loves to hunt and shoot great bows. No one special, but remember who broke you guys the news about the Trykon last year and wait and see if what Im telling you pans out, then question the validity of my info:wink:


czecheiko isn't b'sin you guys. I found out about 5 days ago, and if what I was told is true he is right.


----------



## Predator

So what is the difference between the pro 38 and the ultra 38?

And I'm confused on why the Vectrix would have the same specs as the Trykon's. I don't understand how there is enough model differentiation between the two.

And I still wonder what the mass weights of all of these models are.


----------



## Predator

And cams....

It sounds like the Vectrix has new cams?

What about the pro/ultra 38? Does this come with standard cam & 1/2 OR spirals as options?


----------



## simms

See :shade: and Nobody believed me. 
Strange how the Brits find out about the US bows before the US do


----------



## MEarchernut

Gritty said:


> I have a hard time believing that they would drop the Ultratec and Protec.... This Pro 38 may be a good replacement but it will be impossible to beat the UT the way they are ...... You simply can't get it any better then the UT ...... This really bothers me..... I was planning on ordering a 07 UT ..... My emotions are running wild....Got to get the concrete reallity pretty soon... It is getting close to release time...


I feel the same way - I really can not understand why they would discontinue the Ultratec!   I have yet to shoot a bow that holds and shoots better. Doesn't seem like a good idea to get rid of the best "all around" bow in the lineup for several years. To me the Vextrix sounds like just another Trykon - and the fact that I was itching to sell my Trykon and get back into an Ultratec which I stupidly sold to purchase the Trykon tells you what I think about the recent Hoyt "Trykon revolution"  I can't help but think they are doing away with everything that set them apart from the other "hunting bow dominant" companies. Just because a bow is the biggest seller for a company doesn't make it the best - guess you can't blame them for thinking in terms of $$$$$$$ though.


----------



## czecheiko

Predator said:


> So what is the difference between the pro 38 and the ultra 38?
> 
> And I'm confused on why the Vectrix would have the same specs as the Trykon's. I don't understand how there is enough model differentiation between the two.
> 
> And I still wonder what the mass weights of all of these models are.


Pro 38 will have a deflex riser. Ultra 38 will have a reflex riser.

The Vectrix will have a new version of the cam and a half. It is also going to feature a built in string suppression system. Im sure it will have cosmetic changes compared to the Trykon as well. It shares the same specs, because, quite frankly, those are the specs people want. My guess is they are keeping the Trykon around another year to help their dealers liquidate inventory.

Sorry, I don't have any information on mass weight.


----------



## grinderMatt_PA

*xt3000 limbs?*

I didnt see any mention of xt3000 limbs, but would seriously doubt the only bows optioning them would be the elite series. At least "I HOPE NOT!"


----------



## Gritty

The Ultra 38 sounds to be a good design and is the most interesting to me at this limited info point..... I just hope they still have spirals as cam option on it and draw lengths out to 31.5 inches for us normal sized archers..LOL.... Not really interested in the deflex riser design as I generally end up huntign with the same bow I shoot 3D with all summer.... My hope is for a Ultratec like feel and performance of the spirals and the no shock of a Trykon..... I am exicted.... I want to shoot one already.....LOL... 41 yearold Kid....Hopefully my shop gets the rep info soon and order details .........soon......Now!!!


----------



## vito t

*Goodbye???*



ultratec1 said:


> Well if this is true then I'm sick!!!! Slower and slower they are loosing my support.


I'm not really mad: but I wonder...Why would someone dropp the best of the best of the best (in Hoyt's own words) to replace it with --- what? The best of the best of the best of the best  
I mean: nobody who's really serious, doesn't just drop or changes the winner - and the best shooting bow, like (IMHO) the Protec is? And the Ultratec - if I take your's (most of you guys) word for it. (Just thinking - how many pro's are using the Trykon on their's 3D shoots. How many pro shooters have shot the Trykon on 2006 IBO world championships? I'm from Europe - so, please - tell me.)
Unless they intend to earn even more serious $$$$$$$$? And I think the draw lenght spec. is just that: forcing bow shops owners all over the States (end world for that matter) to order more bows... And more bows...

One way or the other: I'm buying a 2006 Protec if the 2007 Protec is out... :wink: 

Then - BYE BYE HOYT...


----------



## 60X

I wouldn't jump ship just because of a name change and a little differant design. I'm sure the bows have been changed for the better. How many of you didn't like the new model of car when it came out....I bet we're all driving one now. I didn't see it noted anywhere but since all the info is out in the open now the spirals are not available anymore.


----------



## MEarchernut

60X said:


> I wouldn't jump ship just because of a name change and a little differant design. I'm sure the bows have been changed for the better. How many of you didn't like the new model of car when it came out....I bet we're all driving one now. I didn't see it noted anywhere but since all the info is out in the open now the spirals are not available anymore.


First we hear that the Ultratec and Protec are gone -   

NOW NO MORE SPIRALS ukey: ukey: ukey: 

Looks like they didn't take the serious competition shooters into account at all  Can't blame them I guess since most of the money in this industy is made by making what "Joe Hunter" wants to buy...........


----------



## czecheiko

You can look at it that way if you want....

I prefer to look at it as, the ProTec and UltraTec are not gone, but improved (hopefully) ie. Pro and Ultra 38's

Spirals are not gone, they are improved. The new cam is supposed to be an improved Zephr cam without the dump, retaining speed.... Jury is out, so I guess we will see......


----------



## JohnRock

My sources say...

9 New bows, Trykon and Selena remain unchanged
New cam system (except Trykon)
Vibration dampening upgrades
No more magnesium risers in the Hoyt line
All new Reflex line


----------



## conquest

Are the elites still available?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

My guess is the Pro 38 and the Ultra 38 will have a longer risers with an offset on the limbs, not parallel but not completely straight. This would explain the limb options, i.e. xt1000 would be 38 inches and xt 2000 would be longer perhaps 40? Any guess or skiddily?


----------



## tecshooter05

*elite series*

check john dudleys website to c a new one, black pockets and cams look nice. if u cant tell he shoots for hoyt now


----------



## BigPete

Anybody who takes a strong position before even seeing, much less shooting the new bows is being a bit silly IMO  . Calm down and let's see what shows up. My bet is that Hoyt knows how to run their business and everyone will be at least as happy, if not more, when the new bows are finally in-hand.


----------



## olehemlock

Big Daddy POP said:


> My guess is the Pro 38 and the Ultra 38 will have a longer risers with an offset on the limbs, not parallel but not completely straight. This would explain the limb options, i.e. xt1000 would be 38 inches and xt 2000 would be longer perhaps 40? Any guess or skiddily?


I'm not sure about the xt1000 bringing the bow to ata 38. I suspect at 38 it will still have the xt2000's. 

Many people have stated the wanted a Protec with xt1000's. And we all know what a Ultratec is with a xt1000.

I guess we will just have to wait a few more days


----------



## 60X

conquest said:


> Are the elites still available?



Yes the elites are still being made.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

olehemlock said:


> I'm not sure about the xt1000 bringing the bow to ata 38. I suspect at 38 it will still have the xt2000's.
> 
> Many people have stated the wanted a Protec with xt1000's. And we all know what a Ultratec is with a xt1000.
> 
> I guess we will just have to wait a few more days


That we will just a few more days. It will be interesting to see. If they do not offer the pro 38 with xt3000, there will be some disappointed shooters out there unless it is a longer riser bow. We shall see. Either way Hoyt will produce some real shooters!

:darkbeer: :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## olehemlock

Big Daddy POP said:


> That we will just a few more days. It will be interesting to see. If they do not offer the pro 38 with xt3000, there will be some disappointed shooters out there unless it is a longer riser bow. We shall see. Either way Hoyt will produce some real shooters!
> 
> :darkbeer: :cocktail:  ukey:


From what I have read, the xt3000 and xt4000 have been replaced with the xt3500. click on the link in post #61 and check out johns new bow. That sure isn't a xt 2000 limb on that bow.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

olehemlock said:


> From what I have read, the xt3000 and xt4000 have been replaced with the xt3500. click on the link in post #61 and check out johns new bow. That sure isn't a xt 2000 limb on that bow.


It sure looks different from the xt3000 in some respects and is not an xt2000 that is for sure. It will be very exciting to see what they have done this year. Would love to see pictures if anyone has the Skiddily Diddily. Oh, Scottie (sic), we are several weeks short of Nov. 5 for the scoop there Killer.

Come one come all, share what you have!


----------



## vito t

*John with Hoyt...*



tecshooter05 said:


> check john dudleys website to c a new one, black pockets and cams look nice. if u cant tell he shoots for hoyt now


Well, we can - in his own words: 

JOHN SIGNS WITH HOYT! 

_ I would like to officially announce that I have made the decision to now represent HOYT.
I have spent the past several months trying numerous brands and model bows...._

or read... http://www.dudleyarchery.info/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Anyone have any pictures besides the Dudley sight?


----------



## tecshooter05

*lookin at dudley pics*

r those rnt normal spirals i dont think . i beleive that is one of the new cams


----------



## tek

BigPete said:


> Anybody who takes a strong position before even seeing, much less shooting the new bows is being a bit silly IMO  . Calm down and let's see what shows up. My bet is that Hoyt knows how to run their business and everyone will be at least as happy, if not more, when the new bows are finally in-hand.



My thoughts exactly  


What about the Turbotec speeeed bow. What bow is going to replace that. Anyone know?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

BigPete said:


> Anybody who takes a strong position before even seeing, much less shooting the new bows is being a bit silly IMO  . Calm down and let's see what shows up. My bet is that Hoyt knows how to run their business and everyone will be at least as happy, if not more, when the new bows are finally in-hand.



Exactly! Everyone remember when the Protec and Ultratec came out with the new "batman tips?" People where freakin out saying they would never sell and complained at first. Look at them now! Whatever they have in store for us, I am certain that they will be shooters.

:darkbeer: :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Pardon my ignorance,
Buy WTH is a "batman tip" ????


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Paul Cataldo said:


> Pardon my ignorance,
> Buy WTH is a "batman tip" ????



No pardon needed Sir. The points on the risers introduced in the 2005 line, in particular on the Protec and the Ultratec, now found almost every bow in the 2006 line up. I recall some referring to them as the batman tip(s) when the 2005 line was introduced:RockOn: . Look at those comments now..................


:darkbeer: :cocktail:  ukey: :RockOn:


----------



## ultratec1

Maybe I was to quick to make judgement. The whole concept in another post stated that all the new bows were parallel limbs struck me on a bad note. However it was corrected and later stated that the new bows will have straight limbs. The more I thought about it I thought that a ultra-elite with black limbs pockets, black cams and black riser would like pretty sharp!!:wink:


----------



## Sonora88

Come on, someone from the meetings is bound to have an '07 catalog, scan, and post................please


----------



## vito t

*The teasers...*



Sonora88 said:


> Come on, someone from the meetings is bound to have an '07 catalog, scan, and post................please


Yep, good man - dream on... As I do. Shure, you're right, there is a calatolog somewher, but...:

every year it's the same: we're just like little kids, waiting for the "big daddy" (aka Hoyt) to bring us the on-line goods (aka catalog) on nov. 1st... 

And I must admit: Hoyt crew is really professional. They not only make perfect bows, they are also prefect when it comes to how to teas us...:zip: :secret: :zip: 

Guess they will teas us for at least a week more... (before someone scans the '07 catalog):tongue: 

But when I think of it it's like this: patience is God's grease... 

Soon, we'll see what we want to see: but will it satisfy us? Well, that's another story. 

I always belive in the best possible solution. And when I belive (when anybody belives!!!) , it always happens...


----------



## vito t

*To quick???*



ultratec1 said:


> Maybe I was to quick to make judgement. The whole concept in another post stated that all the new bows were parallel limbs struck me on a bad note. However it was corrected and later stated that the new bows will have straight limbs. The more I thought about it I thought that a ultra-elite with black limbs pockets, black cams and black riser would like pretty sharp!!:wink:



Maybe - maybe not: what you did (and I did as well) and how you (I guess) felt... Nobody wants to change things, when they're perfect. That is how I feel when I hold my 2005 Protec: perfect... So - how do you perfect the perfection???? That is what I wonder...
Anyway - what I say is I'm just dissapointed: with or without the reason - that I'll see soon enough (when the catalog - or beter even - when the new bows will be in my hands)... :tongue:


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*OMG, all i can say is this is HOT!!! Like never before!!!!*

Wow! Never have they (HOyt) outdid themselves this year, HOLY Crap is what I saw inside this book HOT this year, Like nothing ever before.. wow!


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*i'll try to get on what i can ..*

i have to hit the road for a business trip but i'll will post later this evening what ii dont get to now, hopefully most of you will appreciate what i can do for now at least to wet your appetite...:wink: ..sorry guys


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*next*

next


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*another*

another


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*next 1*

next 1`


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*another part*

next page


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*following page*

following page


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*heres another*

here is another


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*another one*

next one


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*another*

next


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*and another*

and another one


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*here is another*

another follow


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*the legendary elites*

elites are untouched this year execept they will be offered with the new C-2 cam and a half this year. can't change perferctions ya know lol


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*next pic*

next pic


----------



## DanDaMan

Those look very nice. Going to be a tough decision to see who gets my money for 07


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*follow page*

follow page


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*another*

next part


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*2nd half of this page.. its a lay out poster.. HOT*

freakin awesome this scan does this pic no justice ladies and gents!!!


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*sorry but having to guess on resizing everything..rrrhhh*

sorry but i'm resizing everything to fit here, since it wont take my large scans rrrrhhhhh


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*and the follow up*

and the follow up


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*alot of new..well uhm everything lol*

wow thats alot of new bows, the book says most ever introduced by Hoyt at any one time, and all new cams too? wow they outdid themselves for sure...good luck with competitors toping this one !!!


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*Oh man check out all the new cams sweeeeet!!!*

sweeeeet!!! so many options, i dont know , guess i will get them all!!!


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*accessories*

accessories


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*more accessories*

more accessories


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*Recurves..*

Awesome new Recurve added..:tongue:


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*pic of recurves*

pic of recurves


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*recurve limbs*

limb options


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*clothes line is way cool!!*

way cool stuff in clothes line this year... hope they can keep it in stock..


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*more clothes*

more clothes


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*sweet photo of Hoyt Pres. Randy Walk*

Dont know where it was taken but sweet pic so i added it in of Hoyt President Randy Walk


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*lastly the specs/configurations back page*

I know its hard to see, but there is a new color this year in a cool blue mixed with some other shades called RIPTIDE...sorry its hard to see, how to reduce the pic so much to fit it on here at AT my original scan was clear as could be and large to read. i hope this helped a bit....best i could do....:embara:


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*thought i would redo this one*

this one came out lil small so i thought i would redo it, it show alot of the new stuff on the bows this year


----------



## Predator

What are the blue and orange mottled colors (riser) called? I can't read them on the scan.


----------



## SC Archer

*omg*

omg i am speachless....these bows are the sickest bows i have ever seen.... i will definatly look to pick one up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Lawdawg131

*07' Hoyts*

The New Bow Is Called The Vetrix.new Cams(no More 80% Let Off)65-75% Let Off.same Specs As Trykon.still No Pictures Though!


----------



## thespyhunter

:jaw: Looks like I might have to give Hoyt a second look. Looks like they are catching on.


----------



## olehemlock

Luvs2Shoot, your the man, thanks for pics:darkbeer: 

What is the longest limb option on the 38 Pro:tongue:


----------



## Hit-em

Luvs2shoot...A BIG Thank You :darkbeer: for taking the time to scan & post the pcis of the new Hoyts ... Great Eye Candy :tongue:


----------



## jamaro

YOU ARE THE MAN....
I wish hoyt would sale poster for my home shop.

Jason


----------



## JohnAnderson

jamaro said:


> YOU ARE THE MAN....
> I wish hoyt would sale poster for my home shop.
> 
> Jason


Jamaro, your line, "If Geronimo Shot a Hoyt, You Would Be Speaking Apache!!!" is the best. Hoyt should use that on their brochures.


----------



## Blacky

Luvs2shoot, thanks a lot for the work.
Looks like some of the models have a STS system already built in. Nice looking bows. 

Blacky


----------



## RobJon

Luvs2shoot, thanks the work, I was planning on getting another bow this year it looks like it maybe two.


----------



## Hemingway

:thumbs_up for Hoyt!! VERY good looking bows!!!


----------



## sagecreek

I love this site! :thumb:


----------



## Twiztd1

Can anyone sharpen those pages so we can read the specs better.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Luv2shoot you are the freakin bomb. Way to go. Thank you for all the hard work! 

So what it the date again Oct. 16, 2006. Scottie we are a couple of weeks earlier there Killer..................

Anyone know what are the longest limbs on the pro 38?


----------



## thespyhunter

Anybody heard any MSRP's ?


----------



## jwoods

Big Daddy POP said:


> Luv2shoot you are the freakin bomb. Way to go. Thank you for all the hard work!
> 
> So what it the date again Oct. 16, 2006. Scottie we are a couple of weeks earlier there Killer..................
> 
> Anyone know what are the longest limbs on the pro 38?



If I read the back cover correctly (which is hard to do from this thread), it appears there are no options for limbs on the 38Pro or the 38Ultra. If you want limb "options", your only option is the Elite series, and the only way to get over 38" axle to axle is with the Elites or the Montego.


----------



## sagecreek

Anybody notice the StealthShot?


----------



## macatac

sagecreek said:


> Anybody notice the StealthShot?


Yes, and I thought that was very interesting. Can't wait to hear all the "legal experts" chime in on that one.  I think it is a great idea, especially with it built in to keep the looks clean and the bow balanced. 

My only question is how do the new cams FEEL? How are the Vectors different from the Spirals? I really, really love my Spirals, but I am curious to see how they have evolved. If they have a hard wall and no valley, with a smoother draw.......very interesting.......

Guess I may be eating some crow this year, as I may need to actually buy a new bow. :embara: 

macatac


----------



## jwoods

2007 Hoyt Line-up summary:

New bow prices will be higher. Resale value of previous models will be lower.

:wink:


----------



## jamaro

JohnAnderson said:


> Jamaro, your line, "If Geronimo Shot a Hoyt, You Would Be Speaking Apache!!!" is the best. Hoyt should use that on their brochures.




They can have it for a Bow or five... 

thanks...
jason


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

is it me or does the 38 Pro & 38 Ultra look identical expect for the cams?


----------



## JohnAnderson

Does anyone know when Hoyt will update their website?


----------



## azArcher2

*catalogs*

does any one know if or when the dealers will have the new catalogs?

thanks for the great pics!! cann't wait to see them


----------



## Olink

Predator said:


> What are the blue and orange mottled colors (riser) called? I can't read them on the scan.


Looks like Volcano and Riptide to me..... Its one of the few things I could make out on that page...


----------



## gmbellew

Double Lung 'Em said:


> is it me or does the 38 Pro & 38 Ultra look identical expect for the cams?


and limbs. i think the pro has 2000 limbs, and the ultra has 1000 limbs. at least that is what i read off of the back page with all the options. it is fuzzy, but i think that is what it says.


----------



## Supershark

NO SPIRALS???  ukey: 
what happened here?


:vom: :violin: :crutch: :smash: :nono:  :shocked: :der:


----------



## centerx

*is it me or does the 38 Pro & 38 Ultra look identical expect for the cams?*


That's because they are 

The Difference between the PRO tech and the ULTRA tech was always 3/4 difference in brace and 7 or so FPS given all else being equal such as limbs and cams

So Now they get rid of those models and and come up with a riser platform that is identical. Now there PRO 38 seems to have there regular Cam.5 system and there ULTRA 38 seems to have there "faster" cam.5 system 

I bet you the performance between the two very closely mirrors the bows they replaced


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Double Lung 'Em said:


> is it me or does the 38 Pro & 38 Ultra look identical expect for the cams?



Looks like the same riser with different cams alright. Interesting, very interesting...............

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## AZarcherybandit

Absolutely awesome. Thanks Luvs2shoot.


----------



## tecshooter05

only 2 recurves in there whole line, that stinks, the new eclipse was a good riser . now all they have is high end, will make findin another aerotec easy


----------



## Supershark

Big Daddy POP said:


> Looks like the same riser with different cams alright. Interesting, very interesting...............
> 
> :darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


About the same as PSE did with the MOJO. Same riser differnt cam combo's?


----------



## BOWGOD

Supershark said:


> NO SPIRALS???  ukey:
> what happened here?
> 
> 
> :vom: :crutch: :smash: :nono:  :der:




my thoughts exactly i never thought i would ever say this but hoyt has disapointed me this year. they dropped everything i love and picked up alot of what i hate. where's the deflex riser to replace my preciouse protec where's the spirals where's the cool colors (mathews has had rootbeer and blueberry for years) what's with all the parralell limbs i thought everyone despised the trykon there are enough parralell limb bows out there i'm litterally sick to my stomache right now.

ukey:  ukey:  ukey:  ukey:


----------



## macatac

While the Brace height difference between the protec and the ultratec was always there, the true difference was in riser geometry. The Protec had the higher BH due to its deflex geometry, while the UT was slightly reflexed. Now, with the same riser, what geometry did they choose? Limbs and cams are one thing, but the reflex/deflex can give entirely different feel to a bow. The description on the 38Pro does mention "neutral geometry." 

Should get real interesting. More questions than answers at this point, which may be the whole intent.......


macatac


----------



## macatac

BOWGOD said:


> my thoughts exactly i never thought i would ever say this but hoyt has disapointed me this year. they dropped everything i love and picked up alot of what i hate. where's the deflex riser to replace my preciouse protec where's the spirals where's the cool colors (mathews has had rootbeer and blueberry for years) what's with all the parralell limbs i thought everyone despised the trykon there are enough parralell limb bows out there i'm litterally sick to my stomache right now.
> 
> ukey:  ukey:  ukey:  ukey:



I am real curious to see how the new Vector cams compare to the Spirals. Nothing in peoples hands yet to compare, but the draw force curves look very similar. 

macatac


----------



## J-Daddy

*Vectrix XL!!!!!!!!*

Wow! Looks like J-Daddy might be packing a Vectrix XL in 2007.
That's a sweet looking rig and I like the specs on it....
Oh yeah, I like the looks of the black limb pockets & cams on the Hoyt's for next year...Just wish they would have went with Mossy Oak camo, I'd love to have the Vectrix XL in Mossy Oak Brush camo. I like the idea of the built in STS thing too...Very cool, looks like Hoyt might sell a "FEW" bows in 2007.
Now anyone heard any ballpark prices on them yet & shipping dates??????


----------



## Techy

Thanks for the pics!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to shoot that new vectrix system.


----------



## DropCamp

I think I have a chubby!


----------



## PhilFree

*Weight?*

Any data on The Vectric and XL Mass Weight?

As you can see, addressed many of the issues trykon owners have wished for, but I don't see any data on weight.

Maybe that's for 2008. :wink: 

Did I read the fuzzy text and understand the New Cam to be both adjustable draw length and Let Off? That's pretty cool if the Wall is rock solid like the Spirals and the Bowtech Binaries.

What is up with the Camo?
Every year it is listed as Realtree Hardwwods Green HD, but 06 and now 07 look further and further from the real-thing. Maybe nice looking but it doesn't match other accesories from manufacturers that state the same HD Green camo?

Weight?
Weight?
What is the mass weight?


----------



## vito t

*Hm...*

I, most of all, miss the fusion colours...  And about the new bows... They look great: but looks don't hit x... :wink: I'd lie if I'd say I'm not eager to shoot them thought...ALL!!!  of them...


----------



## olehemlock

macatac said:


> I am real curious to see how the new Vector cams compare to the Spirals. Nothing in peoples hands yet to compare, but the draw force curves look very similar.
> 
> macatac


I'm not sure on this but I think the C2 is the replacement for the spiral not the Vector.


----------



## 'Ike'

*Weight*

They were suppose to trim weight off the Trykon line and go back to an adjustable cam....Can't wait!!! :cocktail:


----------



## jwoods

Ike said:


> They were suppose to trim weight off the Trykon line and go back to an adjustable cam....Can't wait!!! :cocktail:



Where did you read that the draw length is adjustable on the new cams? I think it reads "availiable in 1/2" increments" Only the regular cam.5 shows as being adjustable from what I can read through squinting eyes.


----------



## vito t

jwoods said:


> Where did you read that the draw length is adjustable on the new cams? I think it reads "availiable in 1/2" increments" Only the regular cam.5 shows as being adjustable from what I can read through squinting eyes.



You're right: it says - for both C2 and Vector cams - 1/2" increments...


----------



## alexvpaq

WHY CAN'T WE GET CATALOG HERE IN CANADA!?!?!?!?! 
cause this one is awesome


----------



## azArcher2

*prices?*

any word on prices?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

azArcher2 said:


> any word on prices?



I just spoke to Hoyt and we will have to get pricing from a proshop owner once they are released. As of right now, the pricing has not been determined but I was advised that it will be comparable to last years pricing. One side note on the Proelite and Ultraelite as well as the 38 pro and ultra. For those that want it, the original cam and a half is still being offered on these bows as well as some others. The C2 cam is said to be very close to the cam and a half but with a 7-10 fps increase in speed. Those shooting a 06 that want to try the C2 cam can order it with a new cable and string and they should be good to go. The vulcan is also said to be a real screamer that is very accurate for a speed bow. Some think it will be one of the best sellers. We shall see. I need a longer bow for 3d so the proelite with a C2 seems like it will work the best but that is just me. I will post any pricing information I obtain!

Peace out!

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Gritty

O.K.... Ya got me.... Now I need to know what the heck the specs seeing I either can't read them or my eyes are worth squat...

I need to know The Draw length ranges on 

The Vulcan
The Vectrix
The Vectrix XL
The Ultra 38

Also need to know if the new cams are adjustable draw length cams Which cams are and which are not....

Come on somebody ... This is killing me


----------



## 60X

The new cams draw a little smoother then the spirals but aren't quite as fast. To me it seems like a happy medium between the cam 1/2 and spiral. The new bows should be real shooters.


----------



## pseshooter300

good looking bows.


----------



## NY911

me likes the Vulcan!!!! S-e-x-y!


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Has anyone noticed the text in one of the catalog pages that mentions a "Powder Coat Finish", and "Anodized Finish"?????


----------



## bigdawg

Can you please scan the prostaff pages.......especially the international one. I have heard that my brother is in the book this year and I would like to see this.


----------



## Gritty

Luvs2shoot,,,,,,,,,,,,,,And as long as your scanning,,,,LOL,,, can you make the specifications page a little bigger..... you can skip the colors on the bottom so we can read the specs....Thanx


----------



## ProtecMan

Gritty said:


> Luvs2shoot,,,,,,,,,,,,,,And as long as your scanning,,,,LOL,,, can you make the specifications page a little bigger..... you can skip the colors on the bottom so we can read the specs....Thanx



Took the words right out of my mouth! Thanks for the info Luvs2shoot!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

60X said:


> The new cams draw a little smoother then the spirals but aren't quite as fast. To me it seems like a happy medium between the cam 1/2 and spiral. The new bows should be real shooters.


That is exactly what I gathered when I spoke to the Hoyt Rep. today. He was suprised that I knew so much about the new models and seemed to hesitate when I first start to quiz him. Once I told him how we had the skiddily diddily and the catalog, he opened up. Looks like a proelite with C2 cams for me. Love my protec but I need the xt3000 limbs. Just shoots all the better. FYI the difference between the xt4000 and the xt3500 is one inch shorter. Nearly the same axle to axle with out all the loss in speed.

:darkbeer:  :cocktail: ukey: :RockOn: :ninja: :banana: :jaw: :lock1: :rock-on:


----------



## wilshootforfood

*hoyt*

SWEET BOW LINE HOPE TO SHOOT ONE SOON:wink:


----------



## tek

*Vulcan*

Now that looks like a sweet bow right there.


----------



## 'Ike'

jwoods said:


> Where did you read that the draw length is adjustable on the new cams? I think it reads "availiable in 1/2" increments" Only the regular cam.5 shows as being adjustable from what I can read through squinting eyes.


That was from a 'Rep' I spoke to, but you have the catalog, so maybe not... I was hoping though, that or something close to my RazorTec! :tongue:


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Great looking line of bows, if i was a fan of the cam and a half i would be getting a hoyt.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

mq32hunter said:


> Great looking line of bows, if i was a fan of the cam and a half i would be getting a hoyt.



I understand bowtec also rocks. You never know though, try a test drive with the new cams, you may be convinced my brother from another mother!:wink: 

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Archineer 30X

To clear up a few questions... Vector cam is super smooth on the back end. It builds weight quicker but feels waaaaay easier to ease into the valley. There's more tension at brace height for a tighter feeling and less string resonance... even without the stealth shot. Tuning is much improved over Trykon - perfect center shot. The let-off is adjustable between 75% and 65%. The cams are not draw length adjustable. The C2 is basically a Vector that has been optimized for longer limbs. It has only low let-off with either a Cam & 1/2 type wall (no stop) or a spiral wall with the draw stop installed (applause from spiral crowd). Performance of C2 is almost identical to spiral... smokin! The 38 Pro/Ultra handle has the same deflex as last year's ProTec... The riser is two inches longer. The shorter limb (XT1000) and the Vector cam are used on the Ultra version, while the XT2000 and C2 are used on the 38Pro version. This should provide the aiming and balance of a deflex handle with the speed of the ultra while the 38Pro should mimic the ProTec with a new engine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Archineer 30X

By the way... they shoot incredible. Shot this 14 year old mtn goat in UT with a Vectrix XL prototype Sept 30th. The goat was tagged and radio collared in 1994 as part of a transplant to this mountain. Absolutely the most accurate hunting bow I've ever shot. Hope this upload works.


----------



## alexvpaq

:embara: why can't we get catalog in Canada! we ain't that far! And I'd love to have one


----------



## NY911

Archineer 30X said:


> By the way... they shoot incredible. Shot this 14 year old mtn goat in UT with a Vectrix XL prototype Sept 30th. The goat was tagged and radio collared in 1994 as part of a transplant to this mountain. Absolutely the most accurate hunting bow I've ever shot. Hope this upload works.



NICE with the camo limb pockets! Why cant more companies just product their hunting bows like that?


----------



## Archineer 30X

Creates a lot of tolerance issues between hunting and target. That thing was a pain to put together... Required a big hammer :smash: :smash:


----------



## Sonora88

Darin, you should of talked Randy, and Easton into doing all of the new line in Advantage Max 1, the Realtree HD is getting old. By the way Congrats on a Great Billie!!


----------



## Archineer 30X

Thanks! I like the Max-1 out west for sure. If it goes big back east too, maybe next year. The HD process is improved and will look sharper in 07'.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Archineer 30X said:


> Thanks! I like the Max-1 out west for sure. If it goes big back east too, maybe next year. The HD process is improved and will look sharper in 07'.



The new line rocks that is for sure. The rep. I talked to said new orders can be placed November 1, 2006. Any insight on the delivery time. ASA shoots start in these parts in Feb..............................:wink: 

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## TheTone

Great looking new lineup. I have to say the pro and ultra 38's are a pretty great looking bow. I may have finally found a suitable hunting bow to replace my 03 ultratec. The vectrix XL may be worth a test drive as well, espcially if it is just a little smoother and maybe lighter than the trykon XL was.


----------



## GregE

Great Goat Pic 30X. Love that background.  

How high were you?


----------



## outback jack

*powertec*

So I guess they are doing away with the powertec since I didn't notice it in the catalog. If anyone knows for sure let me know because was planning to get one for a backup and if they do quit making them should be able to get one pretty cheap after nov. 1st.:banana:


----------



## Travis VanDaele

Question, with the vector cam set at 65% position(peg) is the valley similar to the C2 cam or is the valley going to be sacrificed to achieve the 65% postion?

thanks


----------



## akbowhunter

*Cant Wait!!!!*

i cant wait to shoot the new bows, and figure out which one (or two) to order!!! Id love a pro-elite for indoor and maybe a new hunting bow!!! does anyone know if that string suppressor thingy is BHFS leagal???? i didnt think you could have anything coming off the back of the bow??


----------



## terrym

*2007 hoyt*

Here ya go boys. Notice the factory installed STS type device. There is a thread on Huntingnet.com in the "technical" section of archery with lots of info. The Protec is dead believe it or not and looks like a bunch of new cams with more speed ( up to 325 fps ).


----------



## mocheese

Hey ya might wanna check out the rest of the thread


----------



## grinderMatt_PA

*All I can say is....*

WOW! Now I know why their marketing mgr. was holding out on me! Dangit Dave!!! I have no clue which one to look into. I must say that having fewer color options will most likely help you get your bow faster than previous years. Totally "sick" looking bows. Bad, flashy, torrid looking machines.:wink:


----------



## AKDoug

> does anyone know if that string suppressor thingy is BHFS leagal????


 That's a good question Harry. I promise not to file a protest if you use one :wink: Looks like the NFAA rules guys are going to have to revisit this one..LOL..


----------



## akbowhunter

well, probably nothing that a good hack saw couldnt fix!!! :wink:


----------



## Supershark

BOWGOD said:


> my thoughts exactly i never thought i would ever say this but hoyt has disapointed me this year. they dropped everything i love and picked up alot of what i hate. where's the deflex riser to replace my preciouse protec where's the spirals where's the cool colors (mathews has had rootbeer and blueberry for years) what's with all the parralell limbs i thought everyone despised the trykon there are enough parralell limb bows out there i'm litterally sick to my stomache right now.
> 
> ukey:  ukey:  ukey:  ukey:





Well looks like I will be in the market for some spiral cams! I will be buying them now before they are gone. Even with the new release of these bows I WILL still be shooting spirals for 07


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*Ok here's the deal....*

all the pics of the catalog i scanned are large, crisp and clear, like the book, these that i have scanned are much smaller, a the pixels look like crap:sad: Do to Archery Talk requiring only 122 kb, of loading i was forced to reduce all the pages i posted several times smaller, this totally reduced the quality of the pic. it looks fuzzy, when u reduce it all text will appear like crap. but trust me these pics do these bows and catalog no justice, IN PERSON the catalog is absolutely gorgous!!! best looking catalog EVER, trust me. SO HOT! Possibly best line-up ever... 

So i have placed the specs page in document form so all u should have to do is open Microsoft Word and click up top for larger % view...Nope!! Archery Talk says i have to minimize the work document also ...so sorry fellas i tried.


----------



## J-Daddy

Archineer 30X said:


> By the way... they shoot incredible. Shot this 14 year old mtn goat in UT with a Vectrix XL prototype Sept 30th. The goat was tagged and radio collared in 1994 as part of a transplant to this mountain. Absolutely the most accurate hunting bow I've ever shot. Hope this upload works.


30X, since your the only one on here that's spent any time with the Vectrix XL I'll ask you...What's the weight & balance like on it? I never minded a slightly heavy bow as long as they balance well in your hand.
I've been shooting PSE & AR for years now but it looks like I'm gonna have to switch brands in 2007, I was really digging the looks of the TrykonXL for 2006 but now this Vectrix XL looks even better to me and the specs look great on it for a hunting bow or 3-D rig.


----------



## mnjeff

*hoyt bows*

when is web site updated or is there a new site to see pics


----------



## Big Daddy POP

mnjeff said:


> when is web site updated or is there a new site to see pics



They hoyt representative said it will be between November 1 and the 15th. Most likely sooner than later now that the jig is up!


----------



## Archineer 30X

The risers on the new Vectrix bows are substantially lighter than their counterpart Trykon risers. 2 - 4 ounces lighter. Some of the weight savings is used up with additional dampening devices. However the balance of the bow is excellent in your hand. I also used a Fuse side stabilizer and although I added weight with it, it made the bow carry easier and I had the perception that the bow was lighter yet because it offset the side weight of the quiver, sight, and sight window. I removed it in the photo because I was having trouble keeping the bow stood up. We were at about 10,000 feet GregE.


----------



## Archineer 30X

When set in the 65% position the Vector retains a nice valley. It has a hard wall that mimics the firmness of the spiral cam but it doesn't have a tendency to pull you off the wall with a super short valley. Probably one of the best feeling low let-off cams I've shot. I'm a huge spiral fan, but the Vector Cam is the best of everything.


----------



## thespyhunter

Archineer 30X ~

I noticed in a previous post you mentioned easier tuning due to a true centershot on the new Vertex. I sold my Trykon and Trykon XL because the centershot was so far out to the left that I couldnt shoot without torqueing.( I am sure it was in my head , but centershot was 1 1/4 from riser ) How was this centershot issue corrected ? I know two other guys with Trykons that had the same problem.
Thanks


----------



## Archineer 30X

The stealth shot should be legal for NFAA BHFSL since it's a factory installed piece of the bow. However should they get finicky, it's easily removed/adjusted with set screws that come in from the sight side of the bow. The new cams shoot well with or without the piece installed, and tuning is unaffected. The website should be up in a few days gents.


----------



## alvaro

*In this web you can see some of the 2007 hoyt bows*

I just bought my hoyt ultraelite xt 2000 less than a month ago, and Im very happy with it. But it is really anoying that nobody told me that there was gonna be such a big difference between the 2006 and 2007 bow!!

Cause this makes the price of my bow go lower if I ever wnat to sell it.

The new bow has string stops(like a calbe guard bar with a string stopper at the end) this will give the new bow a couple of extra feet per second and will make the string stop consistently in the same place every shoot.

The sape of the risers changes a lot, i think the 2006 riser looks nicer, and im not sure if there is any changes in the cams.
The difference between the trikon and the new one is the string stops and the shape. it will be called:vectrix, and vctrix xl. the xl is one fps more than the 2006.


the recurve risers have some changes, but i dont know about this kind of bows, so cant say much. it looks like the size of the holes and possition changes, i guess it is to make it more stabilized and reduces vibration.

In my opinion the new risers are more compact, they arent so wide, so i guess the big difference this bow will create is a reduction of costs for the company, expending less money in aluminium, cause my bow shoots really well and it doesnt vibrate at all.

but in the next two weeks we will know more about it.

If someone gets hold of the new catalog or of any other difference between the ultraelite and the new one please contact me on [email protected], cause if there is a big difference i will sell it and buy the new one(bought it USA so if i could sell it in uk for the same price i paid.)

thanks to all and hope this helps.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Trykons tuned well, but they did require the rest to be set further to the left than most bows. Mine was well left of center and still shot great. It was a little unsettling to see the rest that far out. The way it was improved... :zip: 
They tune right down the pipe. Best center-shot I've seen on a Hoyt since I've been shooting them.


----------



## thespyhunter

Archineer 30X said:


> Trykons tuned well, but they did require the rest to be set further to the left than most bows. Mine was well left of center and still shot great. It was a little unsettling to see the rest that far out. The way it was improved... :zip:
> They tune right down the pipe. Best center-shot I've seen on a Hoyt since I've been shooting them.



Thanks for the reply. I understand "secrets". :wink: 
I loved the bows, just couldnt deal with the centershot issue. Glad to hear its fixed.


----------



## centerx

Wow I appreciate somebody in the know answering a few questions

So if you are so inclined to answer one more … There is mention of the C2 cam ( I think) being in engineered around the longer limbed bows. What does this mean and what benefits does it provide


----------



## Archineer 30X

The 06 and 07' elite risers are identical. The only changes on elite bows are the new 3500 limb option and the new C2 cam. The original Cam & 1/2 is still available.


----------



## bry2476

I like the Vulcan, good looking riser, I have always stayed away from Hoyts because of the risers. If it shoots well, I may get a new bow this year.


----------



## Archineer 30X

The C2 cam is basically a Vector cam that has had the force draw curve optimized for the longer limbs. It's also designed around a low let-off platform since that's most commonly used by the target crowd. The cam allows you to customize the feel from Cam & 1/2 to more of a spiral feel depending on if the draw stop is installed or not. Performance is right on par with the spiral cam but the feel of the draw cycle is much smoother.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Vulcan is really a sweetheart of a bow. It's probably the lightest of the parallel limb offerings and it's the sweetest shooting speedster I've played with. Feels like a dream and no arm slap issue thanks to the new stealth shot. Intriguing option for many of us who like hot rods. Hard to believe it's shooting 325 IBO when you feel this hush puppy. I'll check back a little later if you guys have more Q's.


----------



## Crown Trophy

*Strings??????????*

Are the Hoyt strings remaining the same? Hoyt makes a great bow but fall way short on the quality of their strings. I am *hoping* that they made a much improved string/cables as well.?
Greg


----------



## centerx

Actually when You get back I guess I do have one more 

Since more and more Hoyt cams are going to fixed draw lengths I was wondering what is the best way to rig "in between " sizes 

Depending on the manufacturer I frequently find that a 29" with a long loop just sometimes barely cuts it. However a 29.5 with a short loop at times can be a tad on the long side still.. So naturally I need a 29.25 draw length 

Is it better on Hoyt cams to slightly long string a 29" cam or to slightly short string a 29.5?? MOST of the time conventional wisdom is to long string 


Thanks Again


----------



## hooks

Speaking of strings, is hoyt using Winner Choice strings this year? I'm looking at the Vectrix real hard. Can't wait to hold it in my hands and shoot it. I can see it now though, vecTRIX are for kids you silly rabbit. Or Vectrix and Slick Tricks a match made in heaven. I do love hoyts!!


----------



## Olink

Archineer 30X said:


> When set in the 65% position the Vector retains a nice valley. It has a hard wall that mimics the firmness of the spiral cam but it doesn't have a tendency to pull you off the wall with a super short valley. Probably one of the best feeling low let-off cams I've shot. I'm a huge spiral fan, but the Vector Cam is the best of everything.



Damn, I was afraid I was going to hear that. Those SOBs at Hoyt have figured out yet another way to suck some money out of my wallet. 

I think I see a Vectrix XL in my future....


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Supershark said:


> Well looks like I will be in the market for some spiral cams! I will be buying them now before they are gone. Even with the new release of these bows I WILL still be shooting spirals for 07



I think the "C2" is the spiral with a different name. I just need to see the catalog in person to know.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Strings... We're all in luck the Fuse process has been reworked and combined with a new proprietary, dynema based material. So far the results are substantially lower creep, reduced peep rotation and slightly better velocities. Last year's string woes should be a thing of the past. I used the new Fuse string and cable system instead of my usual Winner's Choice or Nealy Custom String for the first time in years and I was pleasantly surprised that it lived up even to those standards. It's a little fuzzed after a couple months of hard, back country hunting, but it performed extremely well. I put one or two twists in the buss cable half way through the season and NEVER touched the peep. Hopefully you'll have the same results with yours.


----------



## Archineer 30X

centerx said:


> Actually when You get back I guess I do have one more
> 
> Since more and more Hoyt cams are going to fixed draw lengths I was wondering what is the best way to rig "in between " sizes
> 
> Depending on the manufacturer I frequently find that a 29" with a long loop just sometimes barely cuts it. However a 29.5 with a short loop at times can be a tad on the long side still.. So naturally I need a 29.25 draw length
> 
> Is it better on Hoyt cams to slightly long string a 29" cam or to slightly short string a 29.5?? MOST of the time conventional wisdom is to long string
> 
> 
> Thanks Again


For those in-between draw lengths you can either twist the string up and go shorter or twist up the cables and go longer. Hoyt draw lengths typically run 1/4" longer than AMO specs. Therefore, a 29" bow falls between 29 1/8" and 29 1/4" from the factory. Keep this in mind when ordering. Like spiral cams, there are performance marks engraved in the new cams that straddle the limb. These aren't timing marks!!!! They will give you a good indicator of how far you can twist either the string or cables before you start to sacrifice performance. The cam is pretty forgiving when changing draw up to about 3/8" by twisting. I haven't found an advantage going longer vs. shorter. Just remember, when you shorten the string you will also lose a little weight and draw length and increase let-off. If you twist up the cables you'll gain a little weight and draw length and reduce let-off. If you go outside the marks it's not the end of the world, the bow will still tune and shoot fine, it just won't store as much energy for the given draw weight so you may want to swap the cam for the next size up or down. The cams are built in families. So if you swap a size or two you may be able to keep the same strings and limbs, but you'll have to check with your dealer to know for sure. Sorry for the long winded answer...


----------



## conquest

Are the Pro Elite speeds based on the bow with 2000 limbs and C 2 cam. I can't clearly read what it says in the picture in this thread.


----------



## Archineer 30X

C2 is a whole new animal... it replaces the spiral cam, feels like a spiral wall with the peg in, performs as good or better than spiral in most applications, but the profile is all new. It's more efficient and smoother and is optimized for XT2000 - XT3500 limbs... got it??? :doh:


----------



## Archineer 30X

conquest said:


> Are the Pro Elite speeds based on the bow with 2000 limbs and C 2 cam. I can't clearly read what it says in the picture in this thread.


yep


----------



## J-Daddy

Man I cant wait until the '07 Hoyts start shipping...The more I look at the Vectrix XL the more I'm wanting one. I was wanting to hold out to see what Bowtech came out with for '07 since PSE & AR have really let me down with their '07 lineups but now I'm not even interested in Bowtech after looking at pics & specs of the Vectrix XL....Hoyt's are great bows, I've owned many of them over the years, heck I was buying Hoyt bows when they were still Hoyt/Easton and they always built great stuff. I still remember that first "cam" bow I had, the Hoyt/Easton Impala, that thing was a rocket launcher for it's time....I do hate to see the UltraTec name dropped though, in my opinion that was one of, if not the best bows Hoyt ever built.


----------



## conquest

How close is the volcano color to the inferno from last year. Is the volcano more of an orange or red?


----------



## Archineer 30X

Volcano is really close to inferno... maybe a touch more orange, but the improved high polish finish is sweeeeet:darkbeer: 

If I was a bettin' man I would put my money on the UltraTec name and heritage being carried on through many more generations of Hoyt bows and I think the 38 Ultra will not disappoint.


----------



## conquest

Being the Pro Elite and the Ultra Elite didn't change, besides the cams, are they going to ship fairly quick, I am interested in the volcano color.


----------



## centerx

That was perfect...29" it is 

Thanks


----------



## ursonvs

conquest said:


> Being the Pro Elite and the Ultra Elite didn't change, besides the cams, are they going to ship fairly quick, I am interested in the volcano color.


I think you already know the answer to that....:wink:


----------



## kevin wilkey

*1st vectrix harvest*

I unleashed the fury of the Vectrix on this Utah muley on Aug 23. He did not like the Vectrix. It made him very dizzy and tired of standing. Get your hands on one of these bows. Compare it to anything and it will smoke it! 

The Stealth Shot hates string vibration. When the string comes in contact with it he wraps his hungry Navcom lips around the string and does not let go until the string is tired of vibrating. Wait until you see the high speed film of this guy at work. It is amazing!

I usually do not like shooting short bows, but the Vectrix is very pleasant to shoot. Tunes right down the middle, draws back like a round wheel and holds like it's on a tripod. It is the Best hunting bow ever!


----------



## 8ptbuckpa

how did you get a hold of one of them and how much?


----------



## Bugle'm In

Kevin,
Is the Vectrix your shooting the standard or XL? I went with the Trykon XL this year because of string angle w/ a 30" draw. Looks like you may have a long draw, if yours is the non-XL what's your opinion on string angle?

Archineer,
May have been asked before but is Advantage max-1 going to be an option with the Vectrix? Do you have an idea on the weight difference between the Vectrix and the Vectrix XL?

Can't wait for the shop to get a couple so I can take them through the paces, new Cams look very promising.....


----------



## Sonora88

Congrats Kevin on a nice Muley! One question is that the actuall size of the Cam on the Hunting bows? Or has it been modified since August? If it is the actuall size I can see how that is a smooth draw!


----------



## kevin wilkey

I am hunting with a Vectrix 33. I shoot the draw length at 30 3/8 to the string. I had it set at 68 lbs and it will spit out my 455 grain, Wac'em tipped, Easton FMJ's at 280. 

The Vectrix I hunted with was a prototype. My bow still only had a single riser shox. I had spray painted cams as well. It stuffed arrows so well into the center of the target that I didn't want to stop shooting it to anodize my cams. The whole set up went through a few cosmetic changes but the geometry stayed the same.


----------



## Archineer 30X

K-Dub is one of my engineering tech's at Hoyt. He shot a prototype Vectrix on that buck. That's pretty much the real size of the cam, but Kev is about 30.5 inch draw. The 30 inch and smaller draws are a little smaller than that cam, but they're all smooth.

RealTree Max-1 will not be offered in 07'. Enough requests from across the country and it may be considered for 08'.

The Vectrix and XL risers lost about 2 and 3.5 ounces respectively.

Here's another Vectrix kill by a Hoyt engineer. We like product testing!!:RockOn:


----------



## Archineer 30X

Anybody want a job?


----------



## macatac

I'm in. I even have an engineering degree, if that helps. :wink: 

Tell that guy that bull is a TOAD!!!! (although I bet he knows based on the smile on his face) Nice, very nice.

Call me anytime you are hiring.

macatac


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Draw force curves*

Of the four draw force curves which cam system is the one with the flatest curve?

What are the specs of an Ultraelite with XT3000 limbs & C2 cam & 1/2

a-a?
bh?
ibo?

Thanks-


----------



## Archineer 30X

Double Lung 'Em said:


> Of the four draw force curves which cam system is the one with the flatest curve?
> 
> Thanks-


They're all flat at peak weight... but Vector and C2 dwell longest at peak weight and store a lot of energy


----------



## Gritty

I need to know.. It is killin me....!!!! I need to know the Max draw lengths on the Vectrix and The XL as well as the C-2 equiped Ultra 38...and the Vulcan .. I am slowly dieing here... some one throw me a line!!!


----------



## Archineer 30X

Just had to ask... Vectrix goes 25 - 31", Vectrix XL goes 25.5 - 31.5, 38 Pro goes 27 - 33, Vulcan goes 24 - 30


----------



## Gritty

Thanx... Wheeee heee... I can shoot a couple models....I am assuming them the Ultra 38 is out to 32" tell me 31.5 at least Please....!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Archineer 30X said:


> Anybody want a job?



Dude!!!! I'm in!!!!

I think I'd be a hell of a product tester!!!


----------



## bcase4

I have shot Hoyt bows for 15 yrs now. I'm sorry, but after the "The Ultimate Bow Hunting Machine" of 2006, I don't think I have it in me to tune, re-tune, and re-tune again another Trykon like bow. I would really like to hear where this Vectrix outshines the Trykon and what it fixes from the Trykon of '06 to make it "The Ultimate Bow Hunting Machine."


----------



## Gritty

Absolutely outstanding line up guys... You should be proud..... Looking like a Double for me this year. witha Vectrix XL in camo and a Ultra 38 C-2 in Jet Black!!!! Thanx for developing great shooting archery equipment...and also for answering all the ?'s


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Thanks*

Thanks Archineer 30X, that is what i was looking for.

How about the specs on the Ultraelite with xt3000 limbs & c2 cam & 1/2?


----------



## JohnAnderson

*Hoyt's 2007 Lineup*

Hoyt did it again. Congratulations Hoyt!

Can someone tell me when the new bows will be available? I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## roy motley

Archineer 30X said:


> Anybody want a job?


ANY DAY OF THE WEEK, :wink: I HAVE BEEN IN SALES AND PURCHASING DEPT. FOR 6 YEARS ,,,, WHEN CAN I START,, :darkbeer:


----------



## its over

*vulcan versus vectrix*

Archineer 30X, 

other than the difference in brace height/riser design. what other differences account for the speed increase? in the pictures they appear to be very similar.however,from the posted catalogue (not knocking the poster of the information at all) it is hard to get all of the specs. i have been waiting to see what hoyt did to improve the trykon and it looks like the vectrix is gonna be a sweet shooter, but im not opposed to getting that blazing speed if the 2 bows aren't that much different. im dying to get me a new toy and i think i have just found it...... thanks for the help.


----------



## RobJon

Hey 30X, I just want to say thanks for answering all the questions.


----------



## 3DHoytShooter

Wow, these bows look great. Does anyone know what the AtoA is on the new Proelite with the XT3500's and C2 cams? Every year I say that I am not going to buy a bunch of new bows and every year they just keep getting better and better, and I am forced too. :wink:


----------



## JohnAnderson

Archineer 30X said:


> Just had to ask... Vectrix goes 25 - 31", Vectrix XL goes 25.5 - 31.5, 38 Pro goes 27 - 33, Vulcan goes 24 - 30


Archineer, can you post a clearer or larger chart of the specifications?


----------



## MEarchernut

Archineer 30X said:


> Just had to ask... Vectrix goes 25 - 31", Vectrix XL goes 25.5 - 31.5, 38 Pro goes 27 - 33, Vulcan goes 24 - 30



So the 38 Pro is out for a guy like me with 26 1/2" draw length???  

How about the 38 Ultra? - please tell me that one will go shorter.


----------



## KJH2005

*Protec*

The new bows all look very nice, what model replaces the Protec?
Thank you


----------



## hooks

Archineer 30X said:


> Just had to ask... Vectrix goes 25 - 31", Vectrix XL goes 25.5 - 31.5, 38 Pro goes 27 - 33, Vulcan goes 24 - 30


Probably already answered but are they draw specific??


----------



## Archineer 30X

Archineer 30X said:


> Just had to ask... Vectrix goes 25 - 31", Vectrix XL goes 25.5 - 31.5, 38 Pro goes 27 - 33, Vulcan goes 24 - 30


My bad... 38Ultra goes to 33" I think 38 Pro does also. 38 Ultra uses Vector Cam, not C2


----------



## Archineer 30X

MEarchernut said:


> So the 38 Pro is out for a guy like me with 26 1/2" draw length???
> 
> How about the 38 Ultra? - please tell me that one will go shorter.


Actually I checked the tune chart and it looks like 38Pro will run down to 26.5" with C2 1.0 cam and 27" with Cam & 1/2 in the D slot.

38 Ultra will get to 27" with Vector and it's 26 in the D slot with Cam & 1/2 #1


----------



## Archineer 30X

its over said:


> Archineer 30X,
> 
> other than the difference in brace height/riser design. what other differences account for the speed increase? in the pictures they appear to be very similar.however,from the posted catalogue (not knocking the poster of the information at all) it is hard to get all of the specs. i have been waiting to see what hoyt did to improve the trykon and it looks like the vectrix is gonna be a sweet shooter, but im not opposed to getting that blazing speed if the 2 bows aren't that much different. im dying to get me a new toy and i think i have just found it...... thanks for the help.


I guess I should have read the title... took me a minute. There's a full inch difference in brace height so the Vulcan uses a 7.0 instead of a 6.0 the Vectrix 33 uses for 30". I think the Vulcan will be the first speed bow that really works for a main-stream hunting bow. Most of that's due to the managable 6" brace height, the smooth draw of the Vector and the stealth-shot system that will keep the string from touching your arm. The Vulcan is a touch lighter than the Vectrix last time I saw the spec sheet, but they're within an ounce or so. The two bows actually use the same strings and cables the Vulcan's more reflexed. The 7.0 cam is pretty hot, but it's typical to get 7 - 9 fps for one additional inch of power stroke. I shot the Vulcan all day long at 324 without nocksets on the string, so 325 is a real obtainable velocity out of that bow.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Axle to axle on the elites with 3500's runs about 43"


----------



## Archineer 30X

JohnAnderson said:


> Archineer, can you post a clearer or larger chart of the specifications?


Sorry, not with a 122K limit on file size


----------



## MEarchernut

Archineer 30X said:


> Sorry, not with a 122K limit on file size



How about a link?


----------



## swamp ghost

Archineer 30X said:


> Anybody want a job?


What a tease.................


----------



## swamp ghost

Are the limb pockets on the '07's camo?

I see a 38 ultra in my future.............


----------



## Archineer 30X

bcase4 said:


> I have shot Hoyt bows for 15 yrs now. I'm sorry, but after the "The Ultimate Bow Hunting Machine" of 2006, I don't think I have it in me to tune, re-tune, and re-tune again another Trykon like bow. I would really like to hear where this Vectrix outshines the Trykon and what it fixes from the Trykon of '06 to make it "The Ultimate Bow Hunting Machine."


Bcase4, the best analogy is that we've dropped in a new engine that gets better fuel mileage, has sweeter sounding and quieter exhaust, more hp and torque with smoother power delivery, anti-lock brakes, and a better handling suspension...

The Vector cam took the bulk of time to develop. It's more efficient, it's a lot smoother to draw (especially dropping into the valley), it improved the tuning characteristics of the bow drastically (center-shot lines up right down the power path of the string). The stealth-shot system reduces string oscillation/vibration and eliminates the possibility of hitting your arm. The dual riser shox eliminates resonance from the riser and they work better than any riser dampers we've ever tested, the risers are several ounces lighter, and the cams feature adjustable 65% and 75% let-off. The XL got faster because of a more optimized tune so it uses only 1/2 cam smaller than the vectrix 33 instead of a full cam smaller. The new string material and Fuse process modifications have the strings up to snuff with most custom strings on the market... Shoot one, you'll feel the difference.


----------



## Archineer 30X

MEarchernut said:


> How about a link?


The pdf files have not been released from Marketing yet... soon...


----------



## olehemlock

Everybody sure likes to piss and moan about the Trykon's. I sure don't have any problems with my XL. Does everything I want it to do.


----------



## tirdbrown

*Where are they made?*

I'm pretty sure that Hoyt bows are now being made overseas. Man is that disapointing if it's true. I sure hope they don't start producing junk like rocky boots.


----------



## Archineer 30X

olehemlock said:


> Everybody sure likes to piss and moan about the Trykon's. I sure don't have any problems with my XL. Does everything I want it to do.


Loved my Trykon XL, but my new Vecrix XL keeps me happy now. I'll raise a glass to the Trykon family. Cheers!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bcase4

30X,

Thank you for addressing my concern. I really appreciate it. I am a Hoyt loyal and will for sure give the new lineup a good lookover. I really don't mean to moan about my Trykon. When I have it tuned, it shoots wonderfully. It has just been one of the most fickle bows to maintain that I have ever owned. Maybe it's just me. Sometimes, things just don't fit like you want them too.


----------



## Bowmen1

Archineer 30x
My buddy and I both have the trykon xl and have noticed while hunting moose last month when the weather was cold up in northern ontario that the bow would hit low and it seemed to need quite a few shots through it to warm it up.With the new cams and lighter riser would they help this problem?


----------



## olehemlock

Archineer 30X said:


> Loved my Trykon XL, but my new Vecrix XL keeps me happy now. I'll raise a glass to the Trykon family. Cheers!!:darkbeer:


I will say this: I could be interested in one of those Vulcans, rite after I get my 38 Pro set up.

Oh, that reminds me. When you get to work. You go hunt down one of those 38 Pro risers in Crimson Red "LEFT HAND". Then get one of those manilla parts tags and put "olehemlock" on it:tongue:


----------



## Predator

Can you tell me what the mass weight of the 38 Ultra is as compared to the Vectrix XL?

Also, how does the 38 Ultra "feel" compared to the Vectrix XL (draw, hold, release, kick/vibration, noise?)


----------



## Archineer 30X

tirdbrown said:


> I'm pretty sure that Hoyt bows are now being made overseas. Man is that disapointing if it's true. I sure hope they don't start producing junk like rocky boots.


tirdbrown... nope, every component on a Hoyt bow is made on american soil. Every riser is cut right in our Salt Lake City factory. The USA in Hoyt USA went away to help overseas sales and marketing.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Bowmen1 said:


> Archineer 30x
> My buddy and I both have the trykon xl and have noticed while hunting moose last month when the weather was cold up in northern ontario that the bow would hit low and it seemed to need quite a few shots through it to warm it up.With the new cams and lighter riser would they help this problem?


Dwayne, that's an unusual problem that I haven't encountered in our freezer testing of bows. The velocities typically hold well. You can get ice on cable guard bars, arrows, strings, and in cam grooves that will create variance in your point of impact. Always a good idea to give her a few warm up draws on stand in inclement wet and freezing weather. Sometimes high let-off cams can be more sensitive to this type of stuff. The slightly lower let-off of the vector and higher string tension at brace height may help the problem. Scrape the ice crystals off the shaft before you shoot too. Brrrr dude! Sounds like late season muley season in Idaho for me.


----------



## 10xring

*Archineer 30X...*

I currently shoot an '06 UltraElite with XT3000 limbs and 3.5 spirals. My measured draw length is 28-1/2" from the deepest part of the grip to the string. The way I have the cams are timed, my upper cam line (indicating the short draw length side of the cam - the cam is rolled off the string) is behind the limb slightly. What size C2 cam would you get for this set-up? I think I would like to be more toward the middle of the lines versus having a line behind the limb Also, can a specific poundage be ordered or only in 5 pound increments such as 60, 65 (through the custom shop), 70?

Thanks much!


----------



## Archineer 30X

Predator said:


> Can you tell me what the mass weight of the 38 Ultra is as compared to the Vectrix XL?
> 
> Also, how does the 38 Ultra "feel" compared to the Vectrix XL (draw, hold, release, kick/vibration, noise?)


The 38 Ultra/Pro is probably a little lighter than Vectrix because it's not as relfexed as the parallel limb bows, but I don't have mass specs at my disposal. I'd guess it's on the order of 3 - 4 ounces. The 38 series bows have a more parallel limb angle than previous UltraTec's and ProTec's but it's far from the full parallel geometry of the Vectrix. Therefore the 38 series bows will move more toward the target upon release. Many target shooters like this sort of feedback from their bows. They're both smoother than their predecessor UltraTec/ProTec.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*axle to axle lengths*

On the elites, am I close?

XT2000 = 37.5" (14" limb)
XT3000 = 40.5" (15.5" limb)
XT3500 = 42.5" (16.5" limb)


----------



## Archineer 30X

10xring said:


> I currently shoot an '06 UltraElite with XT3000 limbs and 3.5 spirals. My measured draw length is 28-1/2" from the deepest part of the grip to the string. The way I have the cams are timed, my upper cam line (indicating the short draw length side of the cam - the cam is rolled off the string) is behind the limb slightly. What size C2 cam would you get for this set-up? I think I would like to be more toward the middle of the lines versus having a line behind the limb Also, can a specific poundage be ordered or only in 5 pound increments such as 60, 65 (through the custom shop), 70?
> 
> Thanks much!


Good choice, I shoot a 4.0 spiral on the same bow. You will go down half a size with C2, so 3.0 for you. The performance marks on spiral cams are actually designed for the XT2000 limb so your tune is actually fine. the point of the cam should be anywhere from 3/16" to 5/8" from the string with spirals on XT3K's.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Double Lung 'Em said:


> On the elites, am I close?
> 
> XT2000 = 37.5" (14" limb)
> XT3000 = 40.5" (15.5" limb)
> XT3500 = 42.5" (16.5" limb)


Yeah, we're listing 37.5, 40, 43, but that's approximate since X2X changes with different cam sizes. Smaller cams make smaller axle to axle lengths. We set the final (full draw) load in the limbs equal. Larger cams flex the limbs more and make the axle to axle at brace longer. The full draw axle to axle of the same model across all the cams will be within a 1/4" or so and that's where you really feel the difference between shorter and longer bows.


----------



## Predator

Thanks Archineer 30X

Boy this is going to get expensive. 

I need to order the ProElite first as I need a target bow upgrade and I hope to get it before Christmas. Riptide with C2's it will be.

But I also have another hunting bow on the horizon. Looking for a lighter (than my Trykon XL) model but medium ATA (36-38") for hunting out west - that's why I'm looking at the 38 Ultra.

I love my Trykon XL for whitetail hunting (just heart shot a doe with it Sunday) but now I wish I could swap it for a Vectrix XL.

This year's lineup is incredible - Congrats! This will be a HUGE year for Hoyt!

Only thing I wish they'd offer is the option of ordering aftermarket strings. With any bow I order (just like my Trykon XL) I have to strip the stock strings/cables off and put on Winner's Choice 452X. Wish I didn't have to pay for stock strings I'm never going to use. You guys should hook up with W/C and offer W/C as an upgrade option.


----------



## Archineer 30X

*Think up that question...*

Well guys, glad I could answer a few questions for you today. It's been fun to see the enthusiasm out there. We have a great team at Hoyt and we've been working our tails off to bring this stuff to you. It's a challenging, fun, and rewarding job. I will be back tomorrow and throughout the week to answer 3 or 4 of the best questions... Maybe we ought to start a new thread - ask the archineer after everybody gets their catalogs and new bows. Cheers!:darkbeer:


----------



## oliverstacy

*Great!!!*

Now I have to shoot another batch of bows before I decide to take the plunge this spring. I've shot the same bow for 10 seasons now and it's time to change. Had one in mind but now that is on hold, always liked the looks of a Hoyt and the feel in my hand but the weight was a tade on the heavy side. I like that Hoyt is shaving some off here and there. The cams look great and the black is much better IMHO, just look smooth as butter.

I will have to look when the Tax money comes back in the spring and decide then what I will do.

30X thanks for all the info and I'm also very jealous...and to the original poster that gave us all the photo's...AWESOME!!!!

Josh


----------



## Archineer 30X

Predator said:


> Thanks Archineer 30X
> 
> Boy this is going to get expensive.
> 
> I need to order the ProElite first as I need a target bow upgrade and I hope to get it before Christmas. Riptide with C2's it will be.
> 
> But I also have another hunting bow on the horizon. Looking for a lighter (than my Trykon XL) model but medium ATA (36-38") for hunting out west - that's why I'm looking at the 38 Ultra.
> 
> I love my Trykon XL for whitetail hunting (just heart shot a doe with it Sunday) but now I wish I could swap it for a Vectrix XL.
> 
> This year's lineup is incredible - Congrats! This will be a HUGE year for Hoyt!
> 
> Only thing I wish they'd offer is the option of ordering aftermarket strings. With any bow I order (just like my Trykon XL) I have to strip the stock strings/cables off and put on Winner's Choice 452X. Wish I didn't have to pay for stock strings I'm never going to use. You guys should hook up with W/C and offer W/C as an upgrade option.


Try the new Fuse strings that come with your bow. You'll be pleasantly surprised. They're constructed with a new proprietary fiber that has been optimized for the Fuse string process. For those that don't know. Fuse has created computer controlled string machines that pre-stretch, twist, and serve the strings at loads exceeding 500#'s. The tension is digitally monitored throughout the process. It's extremely trick, and consistent. I didn't have time to get my Nealy Custom Strings (still the best IMHO) before my hunts started, so I shot a new stock Fuse string and it performed awesome this fall.


----------



## Crown Trophy

*Archineer 30X*

Thanks for taking the time to answer all the questions. I for one can not wait to shoot the Vectrix XL. Glad to hear that Hoyt decided to do some positive actions with there strings.
Greg


----------



## bbaumer

*Reflex versions*

Anyone know if the Reflex line will have a parallel limb bow in '07?


----------



## 3DHoytShooter

This threrad is as good as it gets. You can't beat a question and answer session with the engineers that make the product. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## bbaumer

*Too hard to read*

Can't see the chart well enough. Is the Rintec gone? What is the DL and DW range on the Trykon Jr.?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*New thread.................*



Archineer 30X said:


> Well guys, glad I could answer a few questions for you today. It's been fun to see the enthusiasm out there. We have a great team at Hoyt and we've been working our tails off to bring this stuff to you. It's a challenging, fun, and rewarding job. I will be back tomorrow and throughout the week to answer 3 or 4 of the best questions... Maybe we ought to start a new thread - ask the archineer after everybody gets their catalogs and new bows. Cheers!:darkbeer:



Oh we will as soon as we get the catalogs 30X, we will...............


:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## I.shot.what?

*Any short draws?*

My daughter has a 23" draw and pulls 66 lb and currrently has a browning but wants a hoyt. We have been waiting for the new ones to come out and see what is in her draw length, does anyone know if any of the higher end bows are that short of a draw? If not she is going to go with a 2006 before they are all gone.


----------



## sagecreek

Kudos to Archineer for being so helpful! :thumb:


----------



## JC280

*Ultraelite w/XT3500*

Does anyone know the specs and speed for the Ultraelite with XT3500 limbs?

Anyone?

Thanks,


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*specs*

a-a 43" see post above
bh 8" (assumed 7" w/ xt2000 & add 1/2" for xt3000, & another 1/2" for xt3500)
ibo i'm going to guess 300-305

I'm hoping 310fps with xt3000 limbs this would be assuming C2 cam & 1/2


----------



## 60X

I just got to shoot the new line and the bows are sweet. I think the 38 ultra is going to be the hot bow this year. I may end up with a vulcan before it's all said and done as well. I thought I had my choices figured out. I just need to get one of each. :wink:


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

so what is that C2 cam & 1/2 like, more spiral or more regular cam & 1/2???


----------



## turkeytom

Archineer 30X said:


> Well guys, glad I could answer a few questions for you today. It's been fun to see the enthusiasm out there. We have a great team at Hoyt and we've been working our tails off to bring this stuff to you. It's a challenging, fun, and rewarding job. I will be back tomorrow and throughout the week to answer 3 or 4 of the best questions... Maybe we ought to start a new thread - ask the archineer after everybody gets their catalogs and new bows. Cheers!:darkbeer:



30X,Thats a great idea.Thanks for all the info and pics.Hoyt has done it again!


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*thank u for re-confirming that for our fellow fans lol*

Quote:
Originally Posted by JohnAnderson
Archineer, can you post a clearer or larger chart of the specifications? 


Sorry, not with a 122K limit on file size yah, what he said. :wink: 

you can bet that no other company is going to produce 11 brand new bows with new cams, in one line up this year. This just shows how hard the engineers out at Hoyt have worked for us and this sport.. Unbelievable, and unmatched talent in the industry!!! bar none!!! I mean look at all the positive and upbeat, outlook from people, so early, the buzz is amazing and quickly spreading contagious to archers. Hoyts huge line up and options this year are going to keep them busy for sure.. superb!!:wink:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Luvs2shoot said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by JohnAnderson
> Archineer, can you post a clearer or larger chart of the specifications?
> 
> 
> Sorry, not with a 122K limit on file size yah, what he said. :wink:
> 
> you can bet that no other company is going to produce 11 brand new bows with new cams, in one line up this year. This just shows how hard the engineers out at Hoyt have worked for us and this sport.. Unbelievable, and unmatched talent in the industry!!! bar none!!! I mean look at all the positive and upbeat, outlook from people, so early, the buzz is amazing and quickly spreading contagious to archers. Hoyts huge line up and options this year are going to keep them busy for sure.. superb!!:wink:


Ditto my friend, Ditto!

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## alvaro

*some photos of new hoyt bows*

Hello, have a look here, you will see some photos of the new hoyts.


www.bowsports.com


I would like to know how to improve my shooting, i got stuck.
I shoot target archery, and in indoors i cant manage to get more than 570 out of 600. it is frustraiting cause when you start archery(last year) 
the score go higher and higer each week, but suddenly you dont go any further.

any sugestions?

I shoot wrist release truball tornado buckle strap
beiter 29mm scope with 1.8 mm dot
sulec supreme 9 inch extension
just started to shoot with hoyt ultraelite xt2000, before i was shooting mathews switchback, proline sniper, and a browning. this one is my favourite, but cant manage to do better.

27 inch draw lenght
55lbs weight
33inch stabilizer beiter.

Is it possible to tune the beiter stabilizer to get better groups (scores)? how?

thanks to all, this web is very helpfull.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

alvaro said:


> Hello, have a look here, you will see some photos of the new hoyts.
> 
> 
> www.bowsports.com
> 
> 
> I would like to know how to improve my shooting, i got stuck.
> I shoot target archery, and in indoors i cant manage to get more than 570 out of 600. it is frustraiting cause when you start archery(last year)
> the score go higher and higer each week, but suddenly you dont go any further.
> 
> any sugestions?
> 
> I shoot wrist release truball tornado buckle strap
> beiter 29mm scope with 1.8 mm dot
> sulec supreme 9 inch extension
> just started to shoot with hoyt ultraelite xt2000, before i was shooting mathews switchback, proline sniper, and a browning. this one is my favourite, but cant manage to do better.
> 
> 27 inch draw lenght
> 55lbs weight
> 33inch stabilizer beiter.
> 
> Is it possible to tune the beiter stabilizer to get better groups (scores)? how?
> 
> thanks to all, this web is very helpfull.


Learn to shoot with a pure back tension release. The carter evolution is the bomb as it fires with in increase of holding weight. Once you have it set you will be amazed. Also look at the video straight talk with the pros from carter. It will help. I went to back tension about three months ago and it has worked wonders. :wink: 

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## 'Ike'

*03 RazorTec*



Archineer 30X said:


> Well guys, glad I could answer a few questions for you today. It's been fun to see the enthusiasm out there. We have a great team at Hoyt and we've been working our tails off to bring this stuff to you. It's a challenging, fun, and rewarding job. I will be back tomorrow and throughout the week to answer 3 or 4 of the best questions... Maybe we ought to start a new thread - ask the archineer after everybody gets their catalogs and new bows. Cheers!:darkbeer:


Anything in 06 going to be close to my *beloved* Razortec? :tongue:


----------



## ThunderX

Archineer 30X said:


> Anybody want a job?


It is a hard job but I will take it. You got to test these new bows in different climate and with different hunt. It is hot and humid here in Thailand. We also got Elephants and Tigers.

Question to Achineer 30X: I am still not very clear on the differences between 38 Pro and 38 Ultra. What are options of CAMs and Limbs on them?


----------



## akbowhunter

Archineer 30X said:


> Anybody want a job?


YES! YES! YES! me ....me work for hunting privleges!!! :wink: awesome elk 9x6???


----------



## vito t

*Sugestions...*



alvaro said:


> Hello, have a look here, you will see some photos of the new hoyts.
> www.bowsports.com
> I would like to know how to improve my shooting, i got stuck.
> I shoot target archery, and in indoors i cant manage to get more than 570 out of 600. it is frustraiting cause when you start archery(last year)
> the score go higher and higer each week, but suddenly you dont go any further.
> any sugestions?
> Thanks to all, this web is very helpfull.


Yep. I'd have a few...

I, most of all, agree with Big Daddy POP, back tension is what bowshooting is all about. 
Without doubt, drop the release you're shooting with. Whan you're aiming at x, wow, how difficult is to press the trigger, a??? See, with back tension it's just you, the x and back muscles... The tension is building... Nothing is moving... pin straight on x... Kazaaam... No more x...

But it's not an easy task: I'm know that because I'm learning how to shoot it for some time now... 
And I'm far from my goal: a perfect shot. 

Then: if you shoot target archery, I'd go with Solution 2,5 - three fingers. But, if you shoot 3 d too, I'd go with Just b - cuz. You see, in our 3 d championships, some shots are like 80 degrees angle (up and down) - and it's very difficult - or even impossible - to preform a perfect back tension shot. You know, my wife (she's better shooter then me - 3rd in 3 d European archery association) shot the solution, but had to quit because of that... 

Or, better even - get a proper coach. If there are none in England (which I doubt) you could go with mine, here in Ljubljana Slovenija...:wink:


----------



## Glock17

Looking forward to shooting these bows but I will miss the Bronze finish on the pockets and cams.


----------



## vito t

*And...*



alvaro said:


> www.bowsports.com .


Hey, man! This is - together with


http://www.vbs-archery.nl/index.php

and http://altservices.biz/

(VBS ARCHERY IS:cocktail: :darkbeer:  :wink: AND ALL THE BEST)

one of my favorite on-line shops in Europe.

Lancaster archery, of course, is NO. 1 in the states... (for me)


----------



## Big Daddy POP

vito t said:


> Yep. I'd have a few...
> 
> I, most of all, agree with Big Daddy POP, back tension is what bowshooting is all about.
> Without doubt, drop the release you're shooting with. Whan you're aiming at x, wow, how difficult is to press the trigger, a??? See, with back tension it's just you, the x and back muscles... The tension is building... Nothing is moving... pin straight on x... Kazaaam... No more x...
> 
> But it's not an easy task: I'm know that because I'm learning how to shoot it for some time now...
> And I'm far from my goal: a perfect shot.
> 
> Then: if you shoot target archery, I'd go with Solution 2,5 - three fingers. But, if you shoot 3 d too, I'd go with Just b - cuz. You see, in our 3 d championships, some shots are like 80 degrees angle (up and down) - and it's very difficult - or even impossible - to preform a perfect back tension shot. You know, my wife (she's better shooter then me - 3rd in 3 d European archery association) shot the solution, but had to quit because of that...
> 
> Or, better even - get a proper coach. If there are none in England (which I doubt) you could go with mine, here in Ljubljana Slovenija...:wink:


I agree, back tension is something that you must work to develop properly. (I still do not have it set but I am much improved!). Vito I also agree with the 2.5 recommendation I shoot one, or at least I did, once I received the Carter Evolution I can not put it down. You do not think at all with that release and there is no need to rotate the hand. Once you exceed the set weight in back tension it goes off. It is a total suprise and you can focus completely on the x, target, etc. One great release. The best Carter has produced yet! Couple that with a Hoyt 38 pro or a Proelite and you are rocking!


:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## wihunter402

Hey 30X,
Can the new cams be put on an '06 Trykon?? I really don't think I can swing a new bow this year and I do love the Trykon but if the new cams are smoother I would be interested in trying them on it. Thanks for all the answers.


----------



## JohnRock

Last Saturday I became aware of the 2007 line up and I can't say the conversation made me very excited. Then the photos show up on here and again, I can't say I'm terribly excited.

If I wanted an STS type device on my bow I would put one on it. Don't force me to use something I don't want...what's wrong with engineering a bow that doesn't need one to begin with?

It appears as if 2006 was a prototype / field test year and now that 2007 rolls around we're finally getting the finished product.

In a year where advances are expected from the big three, it looks like someone forgot to show up. Hoyt is a year behind, refining existing designs, similar to what we saw last year from two other companies.

For someone with no intense brand loyalties, there's nothing about this line up from Hoyt that has me excited to check them out, much less lay down the cash to buy one...


----------



## JohnAnderson

JohnRock said:


> In a year where advances are expected from the big three,...


Big three? I am curious who you think could possibly be in the same league as Hoyt and Mathews?


----------



## DesertRat

*Questions: can't read catalog pictures.*

I can't read the pictures and was wondering how much the Vectrix, Vectrix XL and 38Ultra weigh. 

Anyone have inputs on the difference between the C2 cam and the Vector cam? I currently shoot the Spirals and have shot Hoyts since '96.

I also wanted to say that Hoyt pulled me out of the gutter with this '07 lineup. I was loosing to the Darker Side and was about to pull the trigger but decided to wait for the '07 lineup. Looks like they are back in the running as I am looking to replace both my target and hunting bows this year. Can't wait to shoot them at my local proshop.

Thanks.

-DR


----------



## vito t

DesertRat said:


> I can't read the pictures and was wondering how much the Vectrix, Vectrix XL and 38Ultra weigh.
> 
> Anyone have inputs on the difference between the C2 cam and the Vector cam? I currently shoot the Spirals and have shot Hoyts since '96.
> 
> I also wanted to say that Hoyt pulled me out of the gutter with this '07 lineup. I was loosing to the Darker Side and was about to pull the trigger but decided to wait for the '07 lineup. Looks like they are back in the running as I am looking to replace both my target and hunting bows this year. Can't wait to shoot them at my local proshop.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -DR


Read this thread from page three again...


----------



## centerx

In case you missed it 

The STS deveice is not required .It can be removed.. There are certain advantages around having it designed and intergrated into the existing bow parameters

And as far as the rest . I think you have it backwards . Hoyt is WAY ahead of the Game

The Tech riser style ( especially after such improvements as the triax pockets) has proven to be a VERY good platform and the Elite designs have proven to be some of the best and most accurate in the world .. Why Change??.. Seriously What could be done better ?? You see everybody else tweaking there risers year after year but to what end?? Everybody's bows are looking the same and boast around 7" brace heights +/- a quarter and around 34" plus/minus an inch atoa"s

The Split Limbs are proven to be some of the best some may not care for them BUT they are proven performers and VERY durable.. How do you improve?? They come in all different lengths 

Cams.. High let off , low let off ...cams with adjustable walls, cams with adjustable let offs?? Smooth cams .. Power cams ?? Who's doing more ?? 

Models ?? From Olympic … down to youth… at specs that cover any thing you want 

Really … When Hoyt did not WOW you this year what did you want ?? Better cams ? Faster Bows ?? More Accurate bows??

I say the Vectrix XL is a WOW of a bow 36" AtoA 316 FPS powered by a cam with adjutable let -off and a quite as a bow today can be? Built with PROVEN DURABLE compenents 

Yep I say Hoyt IS and STAYS ahead of the game and … Who's better??


----------



## Big Daddy POP

centerx said:


> Yep I say Hoyt IS and STAYS ahead of the game and … Who's better??



I have shot and owned several major brands, hoyt, mathews, bowtec, pse, etc. I always come Home to Hoyt. Hands down, the best most accurate bow made, period! Shoot what you like. No worries! I shoot Hoyt as long as they keep producing machines like the 07 line!


:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## philipdimondo

*No Safari Color Option!*

NO SAFARI COLOR OPTION!

Well, aside from the popular vote, I always prefered hoyts anodized camo patterns vs. whats currently been available.
It was a welcome change when the safari option cam out in 2005, I had not bought a hunting bow since my 1999 anodized camo aspen. 
Got a 05 vtec in safari, 06 trycon xl in safari
Now safari is gone 

Any likelyhood that I could custom order a vetrix xl in safari????

Looks like ill be putting the vector cam on my trycon xl and calling it good


----------



## Bhunter32

I can't wait to get my hands on the vectrix xl. I think hoyt has been real busy this year. Their new line-up looks awesome.


----------



## macatac

centerx said:


> In case you missed it
> 
> The STS deveice is not required .It can be removed.. There are certain advantages around having it designed and intergrated into the existing bow parameters
> 
> And as far as the rest . I think you have it backwards . Hoyt is WAY ahead of the Game
> 
> The Tech riser style ( especially after such improvements as the triax pockets) has proven to be a VERY good platform and the Elite designs have proven to be some of the best and most accurate in the world .. Why Change??.. Seriously What could be done better ?? You see everybody else tweaking there risers year after year but to what end?? Everybody's bows are looking the same and boast around 7" brace heights +/- a quarter and around 34" plus/minus an inch atoa"s
> 
> The Split Limbs are proven to be some of the best some may not care for them BUT they are proven performers and VERY durable.. How do you improve?? They come in all different lengths
> 
> Cams.. High let off , low let off ...cams with adjustable walls, cams with adjustable let offs?? Smooth cams .. Power cams ?? Who's doing more ??
> 
> Models ?? From Olympic … down to youth… at specs that cover any thing you want
> 
> Really … When Hoyt did not WOW you this year what did you want ?? Better cams ? Faster Bows ?? More Accurate bows??
> 
> I say the Vectrix XL is a WOW of a bow 36" AtoA 316 FPS powered by a cam with adjutable let -off and a quite as a bow today can be? Built with PROVEN DURABLE compenents
> 
> Yep I say Hoyt IS and STAYS ahead of the game and … Who's better??


Seriously, I don't think Mr. Rock justified an answer. A little pot stirring maybe?  
That being said, good answer. :wink: 

macatac


----------



## System

well now, 

I was saving my money to get a Trykon XL,

but it looks like i might just wait till these new ones come out........


pure sweetness


----------



## System

Archineer 30X said:


> Anybody want a job?



well sinced you asked, 

I am currently a Liaison/Material Review Board Engineer on the F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet and The F/A-18 G Growler production line.

Prior to that,

Worked as a Material and Process Engineer for the C-17 Globemaster III production line

prior to that

worked as a Mechanical Systems Engineer on the KC-135 Stratotanker fleet support orginization.


I have the following Degrees

Bachelor of Science in Mechanical Engineering
Bachelor of Science in Aerospace Engineering
Masters of Science in Systems Engineering with an emphasis on Composites and other flight systems

Certificate of Strategic Technology Management


if you need an independant engineering review, let me know. or, some subcontracting engineering I can do from Illinois, let me know.


----------



## Bow_Rep

My question for Archineer 30X is much the same as wihunter's. Will a person be able to upgrade a Trykon XL using the appropriate Vector XL cam, string and cables? I am assuming that the limbs are basically the same between the two models. question #2 is: When would those parts be available for delivery?

If my Tryk doesn't sell on the big Bay, it make just get an upgrade if feasible.

Thank you.


----------



## JohnRock

centerx said:


> In case you missed it
> 
> The STS deveice is not required .It can be removed.. There are certain advantages around having it designed and intergrated into the existing bow parameters


I did miss that, thanks for pointing it out.

The rest of the stuff you mentioned is great, Hoyt is a good company. If you take away brand loyalty, blindfold the consumer, and just have them shoot the bows...it sounds like Hoyt's 2007 hunting bows will provide what people found last year from other companies. Smooth, quiet, low hand shock, and good balance. How a company goes about getting to the end result doesn't matter much to me, cam type, limb type, riser design, etc.

As a consumer I wonder why Hoyt didn't put a little more time and effort into getting the new design right last year. I can't see enough of a change on paper this year to even want to go try the new bows. If what we've been told is true it sounds like we really have a smoother, quieter, lighter bow. Great, but some of us were looking for the next innovation, not a refinement procedure.


----------



## centerx

*Seriously, I don't think Mr. Rock justified an answer. A little pot stirring maybe? 
That being said, good answer.*


No pot stirring on this particular issue. I just here it all the time .. Nothing new , Nothing exciting from many brands . In fact there has not been anything really new or exciting for years if you stand back at look at things objectively.. In fact about once a year somebody comes up with one small thing that Is considered revolutionary but then becomes the norm soon after. Everything else is tweaking and repackaging 

How many bows are out there that are 34" AtoA 7" brace height and around 308FPS??? You can make them look any ways you want but if they hit these specs there is "nothing new" 

But hit these specs and give people a choice of lett off and cam "feel" when one did not exist , Make them quieter , make them more durable … well then you do have something new 

Now Hoyt takes a bow and adds 6 FPS, Choice of cam feel.. On top of an already proven quite and durable platform and people want to moan that there is nothing new 

I just beg the question?? What do people want in a bow that they feel Hoyt or anybody else may not be representing ?

And if that answer is a 400FPS bow with titanium riser … well then now you have something.. How much do you want to pay??


----------



## grinderMatt_PA

*Hoyt*

IMHO the best all-around manufacturer from top to bottom and not just because of this year's models. I think they had the majority of the clout well before. Options Options Options , talk about catering to the shooters from all categories.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

JohnRock said:


> some of us were looking for the next innovation, not a refinement procedure.



For example?

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## ScottD

Picked this one to make my first post on. Wow! What a lineup of bows! Looks like they _finally_ addressed the finger shooter too! Anything at all on the Reflex line?

Thanks for all the detail.

ScottD
New Waverly, TX


----------



## Hoyt Queen

Hi 30X,

Thank you so much for answering the questions. Your insight and knowledge is priceless!

I have a simple question (I think). I have a Tykon XL, with factory strings. It didn't take long and the strings stretched. So, I took it to the bow shop, they twisted it, and it was fine for a while. BUT, now it seems that they're stretched again. I take good care of my bow, don't let it get too hot, etc. So why are my strings still stretching? Should I take them off and get custom strings or just be patient? My mother shoots a Trykon too and it did the same thing to her. That is the biggest complaint that I have heard about the Trykon. 

Don't get me wrong,,,obviously by the sounds of my name, I am a Hoyt fan- always have been and will continue to be. I also think Hoyt is WAY ahead of the game and produce the finest and most accurate bow made today. I just wish I could figure this string thing out!

Thanks!
Hoyt Queen

P.S. The 2007 line up looks awesome! I can't wait. Looks like I'm going to have to get a second job just so I can get one.


----------



## BigPete

Just pick one of the reputable string makers (several on this site) and have them make a nice string set out of 452x and be done with it. Lots of fun colors to pick from too. After the 1st 50 break-in shots, your string won't move again.





Hoyt Queen said:


> Hi 30X,
> 
> Thank you so much for answering the questions. Your insight and knowledge is priceless!
> 
> I have a simple question (I think). I have a Tykon XL, with factory strings. It didn't take long and the strings stretched. So, I took it to the bow shop, they twisted it, and it was fine for a while. BUT, now it seems that they're stretched again. I take good care of my bow, don't let it get too hot, etc. So why are my strings still stretching? Should I take them off and get custom strings or just be patient? My mother shoots a Trykon too and it did the same thing to her. That is the biggest complaint that I have heard about the Trykon.
> 
> Don't get me wrong,,,obviously by the sounds of my name, I am a Hoyt fan- always have been and will continue to be. I also think Hoyt is WAY ahead of the game and produce the finest and most accurate bow made today. I just wish I could figure this string thing out!
> 
> Thanks!
> Hoyt Queen
> 
> P.S. The 2007 line up looks awesome! I can't wait. Looks like I'm going to have to get a second job just so I can get one.


----------



## alvaro

*thanks, I Didnt know that one*



vito t said:


> Hey, man! This is - together with
> 
> 
> Its good knowing, cause I mainly buy in alternativeservices and bowsports, and sometimes in aventurarc(spain) and thomas-direct, but i had a look at this one and it looks good.
> 
> 
> thanks to all for the advice given with the realeases, I will have to give a trie to the carter and the back tension. But what do you think about the truball king george, cause it is good that the head swivels, that way it reduces torque in the loop and string.
> 
> 
> good shooting to all.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I wonder if Chuck Adams will be shooting Hoyt this year?


----------



## joshuahodges

I got my hands on the line today.

Well I walked into the local shop to get my soccer shoes. Its an archery-soccer shop. The hoyt man was there with the new bows. I never got to shoot any but I did get to draw some back. The new cams are nicer then the ones on the trykon. Its a little rough at first then smooths out and then you hit the letoff. It is smoother than the trykon but I still like the smoothness of the 06 XT. I still have that ingraved in my head. I think the only thing I really like about the new lineup was the built in STS. I wanted but never asked if the rubber piece on theres can be put on the STS its really cool how it just grabs the string. Ok looking bows, nothing excited me to much I think I would rather buy the '06 switchback, but will wait to see what mathews brings out. Although the gentelman with the bows was really nice to let me here their selling speil to the shop. Great company just wasnt impressed with this line up. Thats Just One man's opinion. I know some of you will love them. If you like your trykon then youll love the vectrix. Much better cams IMO.


----------



## Predator

JohnRock - you should probably start your own bow company since you must be a genius on this stuff given how critical you are of a bunch of engineers that do this for a living. Do tell, what is the "next innovation" that everyone seems to be missing?

I think bows have come to a point where you simply won't see massive changes in any of them. Mathews hasn't come out with anything other than tweaks in years. Bowtech bought the rights to the equalizer cam design (that someone else came up with) which was a different spin on the cam but they haven't changed it since. Hoyt came up with their cam and 1/2 years ago and they've since been perfecting it. The same can be said of Mathews although their single cam has been around a lot longer - still they tweak them every year.

Personally, I want a bow that will perform, period. And Hoyt bows PERFORM....in a big way. You are entitled to your opinion, regardless of how goofy it might be. But, Hoyt will have a huge year this year. There isn't anything someone could possible want in a bow that Hoyt doesn't offer this year - I'm extremely impressed.

Hoyt Queen - you'll have to replace the '06 Fuse strings. I use W/C 452X as it is the best string money can buy, bar none. The '06 Fuse strings weren't good (better than before but not good). But they've changed string material and the process on the Fuse strings for '07 and they are getting much better reviews from inside of Hoyt (including in the field experience with them) and they truly believe they are comparable to aftermarket strings. I guess we'll all have to judge that for ourselves.

As for the Stealth Shot - this thing is way better than the STS. Your observations were good joshuahodges and if you could put it on the STS it would make it much better. Both Hoyt and the folks at Limbsaver (I believe it is) studied hours of slow motion video on this and experimented heavily with it. The string was bouncing too violently off other string suppressor like the STS and sometimes wrapping around them. Performance was not optimized. So they designed a string suppression system that optimizes performance and truly reduces string oscillation in a productive and efficient manner.


----------



## Archineer 30X

*Back in the saddle...*

Alright, here we go with a list of answers. I'm going to avoid quoting to try and consolidate this stuff. I really appreciate all your support and kind words. I'll be sure to pass them along to the crew cause it really makes it all worth while.

Had a few questions about the Reflex Line: It's ALL new. Every handle has been redesigned. Reflex has a new pocket system and several new parallel limb bows that utilize an adjustable cam and a half system that feels a lot like the original Cam & 1/2 but has been reshaped for smootheness and to work well with shorter parallel limbs. The catalog and specs won't be out for a little while, but I suspect it will hit the website withing a week or so. The reflex brand also got a face-lift. The new logo and advertising campaign should have a nice impact as that brand turns more toward a dealer based offerings. Big box stores will carry them, but they'll buy at the same price as local dealers so no advantages will be offered to the big bullies and smart consumers should hit their dealers for the service advantages offered by real pro's.

RinTec still in the line? Nope... replaced by Trykon Jr. and Trykon Sport. The new youth offering utilizes an alloy handle and near parallel geometry in draws from 17-25" and 20-40# on the Jr. and 23.5 - 28.5" and 20-50# on the sport. The Jr. uses the VersaCam & 1/2 to achieve all that range and it actually gains weight at longer draws to cover more than the typical 10# range of a compound bow. 

Your daughter pulls 66 pounds!?!?? Bet her boyfriend's jealous Just kidding! The Selena, Avenger, and UltraElite XT2000 Cam & 1/2 will get the draw length she needs... the choice is yours, but if she's serious and competitive, the best answer is obvious. For hunting, I think the Avenger is hard to beat.

XT3500 speeds? UltraElite, Cam & 1/2 - 305, C2 - 312, ProElite, Cam & 1/2 - 295, C2, 305 fps.

03' RazorTec... well, unfortunately everything in the line is a lot better than the venerable RazorTec. Great little rig in it's day, but I think a Vectrix might put a smile on your face.

Cam Swaps - Vector on Trykons?? Bad news and Good news there. Yes, it's possible. However... Your Trykon draw weight will probably become too light. On the order of 15 - 20 pounds lighter. Sorry!! So, if you bought limbs, cams, strings and cables you could do it. Unfortunately again, that swap probably wouldn't be possible until early spring because every cam and limb coming out of our production facility is going to be going on new product until we can catch up. Wish I had better news for you all there, but Vector is a totally different animal.

Hoyt Queen String Stretch: Sorry to hear about your struggles with your string. This is a big reason for our new proprietary material and process modifications. It should settle in to a consistent point after several hundred shots. You may have to twist it up a couple times, and since you have done this already, it should be pretty consistent on a go-forward basis. If you want to step up to a custom string try Nealy Custom Bowstrings. Good luck with your shooting.

Good questions guys, keep it coming...


----------



## 'Ike'

Archineer 30X said:


> Alright, here we go with a list of answers. I'm going to avoid quoting to try and consolidate this stuff. I really appreciate all your support and kind words. I'll be sure to pass them along to the crew cause it really makes it all worth while.
> 
> Had a few questions about the Reflex Line: It's ALL new. Every handle has been redesigned. Reflex has a new pocket system and several new parallel limb bows that utilize an adjustable cam and a half system that feels a lot like the original Cam & 1/2 but has been reshaped for smootheness and to work well with shorter parallel limbs. The catalog and specs won't be out for a little while, but I suspect it will hit the website withing a week or so. The reflex brand also got a face-lift. The new logo and advertising campaign should have a nice impact as that brand turns more toward a dealer based offerings. Big box stores will carry them, but they'll buy at the same price as local dealers so no advantages will be offered to the big bullies and smart consumers should hit their dealers for the service advantages offered by real pro's.
> 
> RinTec still in the line? Nope... replaced by Trykon Jr. and Trykon Sport. The new youth offering utilizes an alloy handle and near parallel geometry in draws from 17-25" and 20-40# on the Jr. and 23.5 - 28.5" and 20-50# on the sport. The Jr. uses the VersaCam & 1/2 to achieve all that range and it actually gains weight at longer draws to cover more than the typical 10# range of a compound bow.
> 
> Your daughter pulls 66 pounds!?!?? Bet her boyfriend's jealous Just kidding! The Selena, Avenger, and UltraElite XT2000 Cam & 1/2 will get the draw length she needs... the choice is yours, but if she's serious and competitive, the best answer is obvious. For hunting, I think the Avenger is hard to beat.
> 
> XT3500 speeds? UltraElite, Cam & 1/2 - 305, C2 - 312, ProElite, Cam & 1/2 - 295, C2, 305 fps.
> 
> *03' RazorTec... well, unfortunately everything in the line is a lot better than the venerable RazorTec. Great little rig in it's day, but I think a Vectrix might put a smile on your face.*
> 
> Cam Swaps - Vector on Trykons?? Bad news and Good news there. Yes, it's possible. However... Your Trykon draw weight will probably become too light. On the order of 15 - 20 pounds lighter. Sorry!! So, if you bought limbs, cams, strings and cables you could do it. Unfortunately again, that swap probably wouldn't be possible until early spring because every cam and limb coming out of our production facility is going to be going on new product until we can catch up. Wish I had better news for you all there, but Vector is a totally different animal.
> 
> Hoyt Queen String Stretch: Sorry to hear about your struggles with your string. This is a big reason for our new proprietary material and process modifications. It should settle in to a consistent point after several hundred shots. You may have to twist it up a couple times, and since you have done this already, it should be pretty consistent on a go-forward basis. If you want to step up to a custom string try Nealy Custom Bowstrings. Good luck with your shooting.
> 
> Good questions guys, keep it coming...


That's what I'm talk'n about!!! Thanks!!! :tongue:


----------



## NY911

I may have missed this, but what is the ballpark MSRP on the Vectrix (what is a Vectrix anyways?) and the Vulcan?

Both look great. Thansk.


----------



## its over

*thanks 30x..2 more ?'s*

thanks 30x for all of the answers. you have gone above and beyond the call of duty. im still torn between the vectrix and the vulcan....WILL BOTH OF THESE BOWS BE AVAILABLE IN THE 70-80 POUND LIMBS ? AND ALSO DO THEY BOTH USE THE SAME LIMBS WITH THE SAME LENGTH RISERS? sorry for being a pest...but im like a kid in a candy store right now....my vipertec has served me well over the past few years. but , i am ready for a new model to show off...if this new line shoots anything like my current bow, i will be happy.


----------



## thespyhunter

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I may have missed this, but what is the ballpark MSRP on the Vectrix (what is a Vectrix anyways?) and the Vulcan?
> 
> Both look great. Thansk.



Ditto ~ I was wondering that myself. It seems like I read somewhere that the pricing wouldnt be out till at least November 1st.  I am ready to go NOW!!:tongue:


----------



## Archineer 30X

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I may have missed this, but what is the ballpark MSRP on the Vectrix (what is a Vectrix anyways?) and the Vulcan?
> 
> Both look great. Thansk.


Sorry, I don't have any hard numbers for you... I just design the stuff. I do know that the pricing will be very comparable to last year's Trykon. Only a slight mark-up.


----------



## hooks

thespyhunter said:


> Ditto ~ I was wondering that myself. It seems like I read somewhere that the pricing wouldnt be out till at least November 1st.  I am ready to go NOW!!:tongue:


AMEN to that. Just called my shop and a rep will be there Nov. 11 and 12 with bows to shoot. Won't be able to buy until some time after that. 

When is Hoyt going to ship????


----------



## Archineer 30X

its over said:


> thanks 30x for all of the answers. you have gone above and beyond the call of duty. im still torn between the vectrix and the vulcan....WILL BOTH OF THESE BOWS BE AVAILABLE IN THE 70-80 POUND LIMBS ? AND ALSO DO THEY BOTH USE THE SAME LIMBS WITH THE SAME LENGTH RISERS? sorry for being a pest...but im like a kid in a candy store right now....my vipertec has served me well over the past few years. but , i am ready for a new model to show off...if this new line shoots anything like my current bow, i will be happy.


They do use the same limb and same length riser. Can't go wrong either way my friend... but a ViperTec guy seems like a Vulcan type to me. :flame: 

Vulcan... think volcano (born from fire)
Vectrix... that's just a cool word that sounded good:wink:


----------



## thespyhunter

hooks said:


> AMEN to that. Just called my shop and a rep will be there Nov. 11 and 12 with bows to shoot. Won't be able to buy until some time after that.
> 
> When is Hoyt going to ship????



Nov 11 & 12 ?    
That bites. I guess thats what makes the day we get to actually go and buy one that much sweeter. Kinda like coming home again .


----------



## Archineer 30X

hooks said:


> AMEN to that. Just called my shop and a rep will be there Nov. 11 and 12 with bows to shoot. Won't be able to buy until some time after that.
> 
> When is Hoyt going to ship????


Bows will ship starting Nov 1.


----------



## JC280

*Cool!!!*

Archineer 30X,

So your telling me that the XT3500 Ultraelite with the standard Cam and 1/2 is the same speed(305) as last years bow with the XT3000 limbs? I just want to be sure of the info. not doubting you. I like the sound of the C2 cam at 312 fps and 43" ATA.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## thespyhunter

30X ~
Although it has been said quite a few times now, a BIG THANK YOU goes out to you for taking the time to come on here and answer all these questions from us hopeless Hoyt lovers. You should get a raise :wink:


----------



## Bow_Rep

> Cam Swaps - Vector on Trykons?? Bad news and Good news there. Yes, it's possible. However... Your Trykon draw weight will probably become too light. On the order of 15 - 20 pounds lighter. Sorry!! So, if you bought limbs, cams, strings and cables you could do it. Unfortunately again, that swap probably wouldn't be possible until early spring because every cam and limb coming out of our production facility is going to be going on new product until we can catch up. Wish I had better news for you all there, but Vector is a totally different animal.


Understood. Appreciate your time and data. 

Very interesting that the new cam requires a limb with that much more deflection. From a production standpoint, the folks in the shop probably love having several more limbs of the same length to make :wink:


----------



## hooks

Archineer 30X said:


> Bows will ship starting Nov 1.


Great. I can buy one then, mabey. If they have it.


----------



## its over

Archineer 30X said:


> They do use the same limb and same length riser. Can't go wrong either way my friend... but a ViperTec guy seems like a Vulcan type to me. :flame:
> 
> Vulcan... think volcano (born from fire)
> Vectrix... that's just a cool word that sounded good:wink:



YEAH I THINK IM GOING TO HEAD THAT ROUTE....WITH A 28 INCH DRAW LENGTH AND 70 POUND DRAW WEIGHT I SHOULD STILL BE IN THE 300 FPS RANGE WITH A GOOD HUNTING WEIGHT ARROW....THANKS AGAIN...IM HOOKED...


----------



## Archineer 30X

JC280 said:


> Archineer 30X,
> 
> So your telling me that the XT3500 Ultraelite with the standard Cam and 1/2 is the same speed(305) as last years bow with the XT3000 limbs? I just want to be sure of the info. not doubting you. I like the sound of the C2 cam at 312 fps and 43" ATA.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


My b'aaaad. :flock: The XT3500 Ultra Elite should be 305 w/C2 and 298 w/Cam& 1/2. The Pro should be 298 W/C2 and 290 w/Cam & 1/2. I listed XT3000 speeds. So you guys are really reading this. Guess I better pay attention:wink:


----------



## 10xring

*30x...*

Thanks for taking the time to answer questions.

If the bows ship Nov. 1, when can they be ordered?


----------



## olehemlock

Archineer 30X, thank you for you time. It is really appreciated. I'm going to get a 50lb target bow...38 Pro, what are the limb and cam options for this bow.

Another question. What would have the smoothest transition into the valley, the C2 cam or the vector set at 65% let-off. Thanks Again, Dan


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*brace height*

geez, i got a little giddy there seeing 312 with the xt3500, but hey 305 isn't bad.

what is the brace height on the Ultraelite with 3000's & C2? I would guess 7.5"-7.75", hopefully the latter!!!! :wink:


----------



## JC280

*geez, i got a little giddy there seeing 312 with the xt3500, but hey 305 isn't bad.

what is the brace height on the Ultraelite with 3000's & C2? I would guess 7.5"-7.75", hopefully the latter!!!!*


It should be around 7.5" with the XT3000(same as last year)and around the 8" range with the XT3500.


----------



## Archineer 30X

JC280 said:


> *geez, i got a little giddy there seeing 312 with the xt3500, but hey 305 isn't bad.
> 
> what is the brace height on the Ultraelite with 3000's & C2? I would guess 7.5"-7.75", hopefully the latter!!!!*
> 
> 
> It should be around 7.5" with the XT3000(same as last year)and around the 8" range with the XT3500.


7 3/8" w/3000's and 8 1/8" with 3500's. FYI, Dave Cousins and Reo Wilde have been shooting 3500's with great success for over a year.


----------



## tecshooter05

*30x*

not sure but i just saw this pic, mb u can enlighten us about any differences or they just change the label for a special event? 
http://timppa.kuvat.fi/kuvat/World_Junior_outdoor_championships_Mexico_2006/18102006/IMG_5010.JPG

kyle


----------



## Archineer 30X

olehemlock said:


> Archineer 30X, thank you for you time. It is really appreciated. I'm going to get a 50lb target bow...38 Pro, what are the limb and cam options for this bow.
> 
> Another question. What would have the smoothest transition into the valley, the C2 cam or the vector set at 65% let-off. Thanks Again, Dan


38 Pro only comes with XT2000's and either the C2 or the adjustable Cam & 1/2. The valley and smoothness of C2 and Vector set at 65% are very similar. One thing to note: Vector has a hard wall in the 65% so if you need a little softer wall, go with C2, adjustable Cam & 1/2, or the Vector at 75% without the peg.


----------



## olehemlock

Archineer 30X said:


> 38 Pro only comes with XT2000's and either the C2 or the adjustable Cam & 1/2. The valley and smoothness of C2 and Vector set at 65% are very similar. One thing to note: Vector has a hard wall in the 65% so if you need a little softer wall, go with C2, adjustable Cam & 1/2, or the Vector at 75% without the peg.


Thanks for the reply, think I will go with the C2.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Since there's still a little confusion, I'll splain the cams again,

The adjustable Cam & 1/2 is the same tried and true design we've used for years. 

C2 and Vector are draw length specific cams. C2 is designed for longer limbs, XT2000 and longer. C2 is low let-off only with an optional draw peg that can be installed if you prefer a hard wall. W/o the peg the wall feels like the standard Cam & 1/2 (maybe a touch firmer). 

Vector is a 75% let-off cam with an optional peg that you can install to make a hard wall. Again, without the peg the wall is probably just a touch firmer than the original Cam & 1/2. To adjust the cam to 65%, move the draw stop peg to the 65% position and add about 3 twists to your buss cable. You'll then have a smooth 65% cam with a nice valley and a hard wall.

Hope this helps. Time to roll out of here... it's 8 and I could use a :darkbeer:


----------



## Olink

My appologies if I missed it somewhere in the thread... But does switching between 75% and 65% letoff on the Vector cam change the draw length at all? If so, how much?


----------



## Archineer 30X

tecshooter05 said:


> not sure but i just saw this pic, mb u can enlighten us about any differences or they just change the label for a special event?
> http://timppa.kuvat.fi/kuvat/World_Junior_outdoor_championships_Mexico_2006/18102006/IMG_5010.JPG
> 
> kyle


That my friend is the NEW Pro Tour from Easton. Pretty much every top compound field and FITA shooter will be switching from X-10's for those bad boys. Same pricing as X-10's with a parallel back end designed for compounds. X-10 was originally made for recurve archers to flex more in the rear to help with the paradox from a finger release. The Pro Tour will tune easier and be a touch lighter and smaller diameter than the X-10 overall. Look for it on the podium of every major outdoor target tournament in 2007. It's probably the subject of another entire thread though. I'll leave you with that. It uses X-10 components, but will have a new pin with the same ID, but a larger shoulder since the back end is a touch larger in diameter OD than the tapered back end of the X-10. Easton should have info up on the web soon.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Olink said:


> My appologies if I missed it somewhere in the thread... But does switching between 75% and 65% letoff on the Vector cam change the draw length at all? If so, how much?


Very minimal... approx 1/8" shorter, but that's easily gained with an extra two twists in the cables and you'll remain in the middle of the performance marks. Great Question, and no, I don't think we covered that.


----------



## Fatbob

*Wow*

hey 30x,

Thanks for your great info. I went to my local pro shop today (which is where Kevin used to work) looking to determine between the switchback xt and the trykon, and got my hands on the new 07 Hoyt catalog. Now I will be waiting a month or two for the Vectrix. By the way tell Kevin that he was awesome @ Payson Sports and I wish he was still there. The other guys don't seem to be quite as helpful as he was. So, is there anywhere in Utah right now where I can shoot and buy the Vectrix?


----------



## outback jack

*Prices*

I talked to the owner of the archery shop near me and ask him if he had any prices on the new bows and he said call back later because he was going to call Hoyt and find out,:secret: now I do not now this for fact it is just what he told me but he said the vectrix would be about $700 and the vulcan would cost a little more because it is their speed bow. He said none of the new hoyts would be under $600 anything under was being moved to the reflex line. Sorta like hoyt was going to be the high end and reflex was the low end. he also said he was getting his bows in like 2 weeks or so and again this is just what he told me I can't say if it is fact or fiction but thought I would let everyone know what the alleged price was going to be.:eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## 'Ike'

*Catalog -*

My shop has some in.......:bolt:


----------



## akbowhunter

i need some opinions please...... i shoot an index finger (trigger) release. a command style. i dont really pull through with my back (back tension) like some "back tension" shooters do. therefore i like (i think???) a harder wall, and like 65% let-off. so my question is.....im thinking of a pro-elite for indoor target, about 50lbs my draw about 28 1/2. i like about 3000 series limbs and thinking about the 3500's. what would you recommend for the limb and cam combo i should use???? thanks Harry


----------



## vito t

*The release...*



alvaro said:


> thanks to all for the advice given with the realeases, I will have to give a trie to the carter and the back tension. good shooting to all.


Whatever you'll buy: YOU MUST, MUST! TRY IT FIRST... Good luck...


----------



## Hoyt Queen

*Ditto*

30X,

I will take your advice.

I'm sure I speak for many and many have already said - THANK YOU! What a privilege for us Hoyt lovers to get to ask questions straight from the horse's mouth! lol - just kidding.. No really, it's not every day that you find an engineer straight from the company that is willing to answer such detailed questions!

Please let all the guys/gals :grouphug: at Hoyt know that we appreciate all they're doing and to keep up the good work. Yes, it is an obsession, and it's all in their hands! :clap2: (well, actually, it's in our hands, but you know what I mean - haha) :whoo: 

Thanks again!
Hoyt Queen :aniangel:


----------



## bornagain

Thanks Hoyt guys this thread has been very informative. Once Crackers got through with my Trykons I just absolutely love them 9fps over advertised IBO and they shoot better then any bow I have ever shot. Can't wait to get a Vetrix in my hands.


----------



## sambarbowhunter

from looking at the montega, with regard's to shooting it with finger's release i'm concerned that it may have been built more for speed than accuracy.

i'm going back to finger's and will be getting a 2006 protec w/ xt4000 limbs and wheel.5 in two days, i have allways felt that the Earl Hoyt geometry of the old provantage and prostar was THE ultimite for accuracy with fingers release and (from looking at it) that the 2006 protec xt4000 wheel.5 is as comfortably far from that as i would want to go (ie. modified E hoyt geometry imo.), of course i'll have to wait and see, can't wait!:tongue: 

now as hoyt's finger bow the montega looks to have moved away away from the EH geometry mainly imo because of the new xt3500 limbs which dont look recurve style like the xt4000's which is the type of limb i have allways prefered.
this is all just my 2 cents and i will have a real opinion once i've been shooting my new bow for a while and eventually try the montega. If the montega is the future of hoyt's finger bows i hope they are as accurate as the bows that have come before it, i dont care if there faster.


----------



## wihunter402

Hoyt Queen said:


> 30X,
> 
> I will take your advice.
> 
> I'm sure I speak for many and many have already said - THANK YOU! What a privilege for us Hoyt lovers to get to ask questions straight from the horse's mouth! lol - just kidding.. No really, it's not every day that you find an engineer straight from the company that is willing to answer such detailed questions!
> 
> Please let all the guys/gals :grouphug: at Hoyt know that we appreciate all they're doing and to keep up the good work. Yes, it is an obsession, and it's all in their hands! :clap2: (well, actually, it's in our hands, but you know what I mean - haha) :whoo:
> 
> Thanks again!
> Hoyt Queen :aniangel:


Ditto from me 30X. It is so nice to hear everything right from they guys and gals designing the best bows on the planet. I still plan on shooting everything out there again this year I just don't think I can swing a new bow after all I did with my Trykon. Took about 8 months to get set up the way I wanted and I want to enjoy it for at least another year. Maybe next year you will have the Max - 4 camo. I'll start to save up some money now for that.


----------



## JohnAnderson

Hoyt Queen said:


> 30X,
> 
> I will take your advice.
> 
> I'm sure I speak for many and many have already said - THANK YOU! What a privilege for us Hoyt lovers to get to ask questions straight from the horse's mouth! lol - just kidding.. No really, it's not every day that you find an engineer straight from the company that is willing to answer such detailed questions!
> 
> Please let all the guys/gals :grouphug: at Hoyt know that we appreciate all they're doing and to keep up the good work. Yes, it is an obsession, and it's all in their hands! :clap2: (well, actually, it's in our hands, but you know what I mean - haha) :whoo:
> 
> Thanks again!
> Hoyt Queen :aniangel:


I also want to thank Hoyt for taking our questions here on Archery Talk. You guys at Hoyt are truly the best. It's no wonder that you have been around for 75 years. All of your work and effort at Hoyt really shows in the wonderful products that you produce.

Thank you so much Hoyt. I so appreciate you.


----------



## Hit-em

30X.....

I'm trying to decide between the Vectrix XL & the 38.
My main use will be for hunting, but would also like to use for general target & 3-D.
Some of the features I'm looking for are ....
Smooth Draw Cycle...as smooth as possible
Solid Back Wall
Very Quiet at the shot
Minimal Hand Shock or none at all
Forgiving Design

I know my dealer will most likely be getting the Vectrix in , but the 38's will be special order, so which do you think would best suit my needs.

I know one bow won't fill every need , but of the new bows Hoyt has coming out...which do you think comes close :wink: 

Thanks


----------



## Predator

Hit-em,

I'm contemplating the same. Here's what I can tell you on your criteria based on my discussions with one of the Hoyt guys.

*Draw cycle* - both the Vectrix XL and the 38 Ultra use the Vector cam. The draw cycle will feel pretty similar. Draw is supposed to be very smooth - builds quickly like the Trykon but enters the valley and gets to the wall much more smoothly.
*Solid back wall* - same thing - very solid wall.
*Quiet at the shot* - both are going to be plenty quiet at the shot, especially with the stealth shot but the Vectrix is probably going to be a touch quieter - it is supposedly whisper quiet. My well tuned Trykon XL is very quiet but Hoyt says the Vectrix is a lot more quiet yet.
*Minimal hand shock or none at all* - again, none of these bows including the Vulcan have any amount of handshock that would bother you but if you want "none at all" the Vectrix is your answer. It is dead in your hands. The 38 Ultra will have a little bump to it (due to the lack of parallel limbs) which a lot of guys (especially target archers) like as it gives a little response on the shot. I personally don't mind that at all for hunting and really like it for target. I am shocked how many guys place a HUGE emphasis on "hand shock" when it has nothing to do with accuracy or shootability. It's just a "feel" thing and I don't care all that much what happens after my arrow is gone as long as I'm not getting jarred really hard - but like I said, none of the bows will do that anymore - that's a thing of the past.
*Forgiving design* - Both are very forgiving bows. I shoot my Trykon XL with sideplates and I'm amazed how forgiving it is. I simply don't have lefts or rights (unless I'm actually aiming left or right) anymore. I have the least amount of hand torque on this bow that I've ever experienced. That said, I'd give the nod on this one to the 38 Ultra. I don't personally think the parallel limbs are quite as forgiving and, more importantly, the 38 ultra riser is neutral which is going to inherently be more forgiving than the reflex design of the Vectrix. The 38 Ultra also has a longer ATA (with the same BH) which will add a bit to the forgiveness equation.
*Weight* - you didn't ask this but I'll give it to you anyway. The Vectrix XL is 4 lbs. 8 oz. and the 38 Ultra is 4 lbs. 7 oz. so it's basically a toss-up.

The 38 Ultra is a perfect combo bow for hunting and 3D. Think about how popular the Ultratec was. Randy Walk (Hoyt president) wouldn't let them remove the Ultratec from the line unless they designed something that met the same needs and actually performed better. I think he had a passion for the Ultratec. So with the bar set very high, the Hoyt engineers came up with the 38 Ultra and blew Randy away. I guess he took it on like a 2 week hunt to test it in the field and decided that this bow was going to start the next revolution in that niche of bows just like the Ultratec did years ago.

I may lean towards the Vectrix XL because it's getting such rave reviews from within Hoyt and I'll be shooting a ProElite with C2 cams for 3d and spots (so I would only need the Vectrix or 38 for hunting) but I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## 'Ike'

*Hoyt Day -*

At the shop, November 10th!!! :whoo: That and Dave Cousins (sp) will be doing a seminar on shooting! Life is good!


----------



## Bhunter32

Archineer 30x, do you know if fuse will be changing their camo patterns to match the crisper look of the realtree hd that It seems the new 07's will have? I love the fuse satori quiver and I know of a shop that has a couple of them and I will latch on to it if their are no changes as they can be a little hard to come by at times. I am already planning on what I want to put on a new vectrix xl. If you guys would stop making such good bows, I might have a thicker wallet.LOL. Thanks for the great info you are providing and it's a big thumbs up to a company that has one of their own designers answering questions for fellow archers. Awesome idea. Good luck on your hunts and with the future of hoyt.


----------



## DesertRat

*Another Question for Archineer 30x*

Between the Vectrix and Vextrix XL the brace height difference is a 1/2 inch, so why does the adversized speed only vary by 1 fps? 

I was just curious about this advertized speed difference and your statement of one inch of power stroke is approximately 7-9 fps. 

I am draw length challenged (27.5") and my personal best fit is a 36" ATA bow. I currently am shooting a '05 UTec with spirals. So I am looking at the XL. I just want to know what I can expect (in terms of IBO specs) from this bow at my drawlength. According to your earlier statement I can expect around 290 fps. Is this a safe assumption?

Thanks in advance,

-DR


----------



## Hit-em

Predator....Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts & information on the Vectrix XL & Ultra 38.

Since my #1 use for any bow is for hunting I'm really leaning towards the Vectrix XL.
From the pics posted it doesn't look like it has too much of a reflex design where as the Ultra 38 has more of a deflex to it.

Did you by chance get any info on which cam in their line up is the smoothest.

I'm really curious about the new bows in the Reflex line...from what I understand Hoyt has made some major changes in the line.
Machined aluminum risers, new limb pockets, & new cams...suppose to be as good as their Pro Shop line of bows ....

I love this time of the year....so many new toys to look at & consider :tongue:


----------



## meatrocket

*New Vectrix xl on the way!*

My new Vectrix xl got ordered today will be here 2nd week of nov.! I am stoked! still shootin my x-tec for huntin and protec for 3-d. The rep was at my proshop today and I shot the vectrix xl I like the new cam it really is smooth and lets of gently feels totally different than the zyphyr. Quieter than the trykon I think this is gonna be a helluva huntin rig.


----------



## DesertRat

*Hey Meatrocket...*

Hey Meatrocket, what did it end up costing you on the Vectrix XL? Did you shoot any other bows? I called my dealer yesterday and he hadn't heard from the rep so I don't know when the bow will be out this way for a test drive.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Bhunter32 said:


> Archineer 30x, do you know if fuse will be changing their camo patterns to match the crisper look of the realtree hd that It seems the new 07's will have? I love the fuse satori quiver and I know of a shop that has a couple of them and I will latch on to it if their are no changes as they can be a little hard to come by at times. I am already planning on what I want to put on a new vectrix xl. If you guys would stop making such good bows, I might have a thicker wallet.LOL. Thanks for the great info you are providing and it's a big thumbs up to a company that has one of their own designers answering questions for fellow archers. Awesome idea. Good luck on your hunts and with the future of hoyt.


Fuse will be using the same camo in 07, but the accents will be anodized black. If you're wanting to match your 06 Hoyt, I would buy one now. If you're wanting to match a new 07 bow or another brand, I would look to buy when the black starts to ship as soon as it starts to flow in. BTW all new sight line for Fuse in 07' baby. The patterns on 07 product should be a little crisper HD Green and Grey. The new Realtree APG will also be offered to match the reflex line.


----------



## Archineer 30X

DesertRat said:


> Between the Vectrix and Vextrix XL the brace height difference is a 1/2 inch, so why does the adversized speed only vary by 1 fps?
> 
> I was just curious about this advertized speed difference and your statement of one inch of power stroke is approximately 7-9 fps.
> 
> I am draw length challenged (27.5") and my personal best fit is a 36" ATA bow. I currently am shooting a '05 UTec with spirals. So I am looking at the XL. I just want to know what I can expect (in terms of IBO specs) from this bow at my drawlength. According to your earlier statement I can expect around 290 fps. Is this a safe assumption?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> -DR


294 fps at 27.5" draw on the Vectrix XL - stock, with alpha shox and the new string shox, no funny business.

The reason the XL is within 1 fps of the 33" Vectrix is due to it's longer ATA length. Cams tend to be a little more efficient on longer ata setups contrary to what we've been led to believe by the marketing campaigns of various manufacturers over the years. The 07 tune has been optimized which also accounts for the XL making up a few fps this year over last. Furthermore, the brace height on the 30" XL is actually closer to 7 1/4" rather than 7 1/2" so that's more like 1.75 - 2.25 fps different if you use the rule of thumb I provided earlier of 1" powerstroke = 7-9 fps. The slight efficiency gain makes up for the .75 to 1.25 fps disparity. 

VERY IMPORTANT NOTE!! - 2007 SPEEDS ARE LISTED FOR HIGH LET-OFF ON THE VECTRIX & VECTRIX XL. IN 2006 WE LISTED LOW LET-OFF SPEEDS. THEREFORE, YOUR 06 VECTRIX WILL DO 316 AT 75% WHEREAS ONLY THE LOW LET-OFF TRYKON WAS THAT FAST. WE GAINED AT LEAST 2 FPS OVER 06 WITH A SMOOTHER DRAWING CAM. THE 07 XL IS PROBABLY 5 PFS FASTER AT 75% THAN THE 06 MODEL.


----------



## Fatbob

*Where can I go shoot one?*

Hey 30x,

You have so many people coming @ you with questions, but if anyone can answer this let me know. There are people saying that they are already shooting these bows in thier pro shops, where can I go in Utah right now and shoot the Vectrix? I need to shoot one to see it I want to order one now. Thanks, this forum has been a great one....:darkbeer:


----------



## Archineer 30X

Fatbob said:


> Hey 30x,
> 
> You have so many people coming @ you with questions, but if anyone can answer this let me know. There are people saying that they are already shooting these bows in thier pro shops, where can I go in Utah right now and shoot the Vectrix? I need to shoot one to see it I want to order one now. Thanks, this forum has been a great one....:darkbeer:


The reps will be visiting shops around the country to demo the new products primarily for the dealers at this point in time. You might be able to call a pro-shop in your area and find out when the rep is scheduled to be in... or get the reps number from the shop if he's already been there to find out where he'll be next. The Utah rep is Jack Head. Please understand that it's their priority to visit dealers at this point so they can get their preview orders in and set up their shop for inventory. However if you express interest in placing an order through the shop immediately they may be willing to let you in on the presentation. Good luck.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

30X, do you have a mass weight handy for the Vectrix XL? Also, is it possible to order the stock strings in a blue/black twist as opposed to the yellow/black, orange/black twist shown in the 2007 catalogs? Thanks!


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> 30X, do you have a mass weight handy for the Vectrix XL? Also, is it possible to order the stock strings in a blue/black twist as opposed to the yellow/black, orange/black twist shown in the 2007 catalogs? Thanks!


30X pm'd me an answer to these questions via a pm I sent him earlier. For those who are interested, the Vectrix XL is 4.5 lbs. As far as the strings are concerned, Fuse strings aren't offered in blue at the moment.

I'm ordering me a Riptide Vectrix XL tomorrow!


----------



## Archineer 30X

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> 30X pm'd me an answer to these questions via a pm I sent him earlier. For those who are interested, the Vectrix XL is 4.5 lbs. As far as the strings are concerned, Fuse strings aren't offered in blue at the moment.
> 
> I'm ordering me a Riptide Vectrix XL tomorrow!


Clarification... I believe the mass weight data I have is for the bare bow w/o dampening devices (2 riser shox, the limb shox, and the stealth-shot) so that may add a couple oz. I know the bare bow lost nearly 4 oz over last year's Trykon XL. Gotta have the wiggle and jiggle of Navcom to smooth her out though. Kinda like a chaser  :darkbeer: or an olive in your martini :cocktail: or a lime in your diet pepsi epsi: or salt and butter on your popcorn :moviecorn: The guy who makes all these smiles has been busy eh


----------



## ProtecMan

Thanks 30X for the information that you have been giving everybody, just reading everybody else's questions is very helpful. Your willingness to talk to fellow archers and answer a plethora of questions is very commendable.

So now I can ask my question!

Looking to update this year and a little disappointed that the Protec got dropped.:sad: Can you give me some suggestions/comparisons to replace a bow that is going to be really tough to replace?! Thanks again for your help!

It is a 04 Protec with XT3000 limbs (76 deflection) and D cams set at 30.5". Shooting fingers, it is an incredible bow!

Thanks!


----------



## trackwalli

*Impressed*

I am throughly impressed with the current line up of hoyt bows. It looks as thought they have done their job and produced some nice bows. The only question I have is why dosent Hoyt make their bows draw length changable. This would make their bows worth more money for resale and easier for to sell. Ross and other companies have done this and it makes it easier for the small shop owners. Its hard for them to carry more than a few bows and dont always have a bow that people can shoot and that hurts their sales. The only thing I can say bad about this years bows is next year consider the smaller shop owners and make the draw lengths adjustable.


----------



## Archineer 30X

ProtecMan said:


> Thanks 30X for the information that you have been giving everybody, just reading everybody else's questions is very helpful. Your willingness to talk to fellow archers and answer a plethora of questions is very commendable.
> 
> So now I can ask my question!
> 
> Looking to update this year and a little disappointed that the Protec got dropped.:sad: Can you give me some suggestions/comparisons to replace a bow that is going to be really tough to replace?! Thanks again for your help!
> 
> It is a 04 Protec with XT3000 limbs (76 deflection) and D cams set at 30.5". Shooting fingers, it is an incredible bow!
> 
> Thanks!


ProTecman, your best options are the 38.5 inch 38 Pro or... you could custom order a Montega (same riser as 38 Pro) with XT3000 limbs. I believe that would come in at 41" x2x and 8 3/8" bh - should be a tack driving finger bow with either C2 or cam & 1/2... Maybe we should have configured that as a stock configuration in hind-sight


----------



## Archineer 30X

trackwalli said:


> I am throughly impressed with the current line up of hoyt bows. It looks as thought they have done their job and produced some nice bows. The only question I have is why dosent Hoyt make their bows draw length changable. This would make their bows worth more money for resale and easier for to sell. Ross and other companies have done this and it makes it easier for the small shop owners. Its hard for them to carry more than a few bows and dont always have a bow that people can shoot and that hurts their sales. The only thing I can say bad about this years bows is next year consider the smaller shop owners and make the draw lengths adjustable.


Point taken Trackwalli. Our intention is to provide the consumers with optimum performance levels on our non-adjustable cams. However, I do understand your argument and may consider this more on future designs. It probably only costs us a couple fps for the mass weight of the screws and maybe a few bucks passed onto the consumer for machining seperate parts. Maybe with another year of tweaking I can get the speed back with a little cammagic :wink: Thanks for the input!


----------



## Archineer 30X

*Checking out for the evening*

 Keep the good questions rolling in guys! Back to check in with you all tomorrow. Thanks for the kind words and thankyou all for supporting Hoyt!


----------



## hoytdude1974

*Question*

Achineer30X, Are there any jobs for a Mechanical Engineer at Hoyt these days??? That has always been my dream job since I graduated from Mech. Eng. :wink:

Anyhow, I am thinking about getting a new 38 Pro. Is the specified draw length for the C2 cams with the wooden grip on or off. I like to shoot my bows with sport tape wrapped around the grip and was wondering how much the draw length will be effected. All help is greatly appreciated. (This question might have already been asked, if so... sorry.).


----------



## ProtecMan

Archineer 30X said:


> ProTecman, your best options are the 38.5 inch 38 Pro or... you could custom order a Montega (same riser as 38 Pro) with XT3000 limbs. I believe that would come in at 41" x2x and 8 3/8" bh - should be a tack driving finger bow with either C2 or cam & 1/2... Maybe we should have configured that as a stock configuration in hind-sight


Thanks 30X for the response! Just curious, but with the Montega/XT3000 limb combo, is that still the "D" cam and a half and what # would the C2 cam be?
Lookin' forward to 2007!


----------



## olehemlock

Archineer 30X said:


> ProTecman, your best options are the 38.5 inch 38 Pro or... you could custom order a Montega (same riser as 38 Pro) with XT3000 limbs. I believe that would come in at 41" x2x and 8 3/8" bh - should be a tack driving finger bow with either C2 or cam & 1/2... Maybe we should have configured that as a stock configuration in hind-sight


I second that, C2's and Xt3000's. I'll let you decide what you want to call it: 38 Pro or Montega.

Proelite, is not for me. Being a lefty on the line I have enough problems without stoking an arrow down the pipe.


----------



## HotLZ

What is the letoff set at for the listed draw lengths?


----------



## ScentLok32

Your the man Luv2shoot...thats some seriously awsome pics and info...have u tried to scan them zoomed in more though so the text is a little bigger...not a big deal at all j/w?:thumbs_up


----------



## crawpytime1

*pro 38 ultra38 are they the same riser*

They look the same. I wasn't sure if the cams made up for the brace height.


----------



## akbowhunter

*for 30X or anyone who would know,....*



akbowhunter said:


> i need some opinions please...... i shoot an index finger (trigger) release. a command style. i dont really pull through with my back (back tension) like some "back tension" shooters do. therefore i like (i think???) a harder wall, and like 65% let-off. so my question is.....im thinking of a pro-elite for indoor target, about 50lbs my draw about 28 1/2. i like about 3000 series limbs and thinking about the 3500's. what would you recommend for the limb and cam combo i should use???? thanks Harry


please help, or respond to my question,....30X, or???......anyone who would know. i need a hard wall, about 65% let off at 50ish lbs. in a pro elite, what cam and limb combo should i use?? thanks Harry


----------



## Breathn

*2007 Hoyt*

Hey fellows I got an oppertunuity to shoot all the new 07 Hoyt bows yesterday. They are all awesome. The new bows have a string stopper which grabs the string after it is shot. The quietest hoyts ever. I shoot a Trykon now and thought it couldnt get any better but i was wrong. I ordered a new Vectrix yesterday. No telling when I will get it. The 38 inch bows were very nice also. The vulcan was smoking fast and smooth to have a 6inch brace hight.


----------



## sambarbowhunter

i have a question for archineer 30X

is it true that if you take a 80 pound protec xt4000 cam.5 or montega w/cam.5 (if thats an option) and replace the cams with wheel.5's that you will have a 100 pound bow?

p.s. i know this is a crazy question and i totaly understand if you ignore it. thanks.


----------



## vonottoexperien

*Hunt/3D?*

Which one of the new bows would be the best for accuracy and speed for hunting and 3D. I have a 32" draw and like a hard wall. thx in advance


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*don't take this personally...but*

don't take this personally...but seriously, some are posting in here and asking generally the same questions. These engineers have taken time out of their BUSY work to cordially answer some tech. questions for us on the new line up. There are tons of answers on here already. But seriously some are posting questions before they even take a look back, that either are or essentially are the same question. Pls. take a moment to carefully read through this thread in prior pages, I bet you will find the answer to some of later posts that are starting to get redundant. This in turn will save time for archers with new questions because engineers have more time then to answer a question or questions that have popped up recently that hasn't already been asked.


----------



## toxo

*07 Hoyts*

Nice bows,,,,,,,,fast smooth and heavy. All their bows are heavy. Do not know why when other bows are so much lighter in their mass weight.....I saw them all and they are really nice....but man I could never hold them up after the shot took place


----------



## thespyhunter

toxo said:


> Nice bows,,,,,,,,fast smooth and heavy. All their bows are heavy. Do not know why when other bows are so much lighter in their mass weight.....I saw them all and they are really nice....but man I could never hold them up after the shot took place


Whats wrong with a little weight in a bow ? Some of us like a little weight in our hands.


----------



## NY911

Might be a Hoyt Group next year on the range Brother.....I lilie the Vulcan AND Vectrix!


----------



## vonottoexperien

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Might be a Hoyt Group next year on the range Brother.....I lilie the Vulcan AND Vectrix!


Possibly, the Vulcan and Vectrix are out for me {dl} but the 38's look good, as long as the speed is there..if not, the BT commander might be the next one. Im also thinking of go to 60lbs.


----------



## dogwatch

*which elite to get ???*

Here is my current rig 04 UltraElite Cam1/2 xt3000 limbs 27" draw
I pretty much exclusivly shoot 18M target indoors

I want to order a 2007 Hoyt ProElite with the new C2 cam. What is
the perfect limb size for this bow xt3500, xt2000 or xt3000 ???


----------



## centerx

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nice bows,,,,,,,,fast smooth and heavy. All their bows are heavy. Do not know why when other bows are so much lighter in their mass weight.....I saw them all and they are really nice....but man I could never hold them up after the shot took place*

Mathews 

S/B 4.25
Apex 7 4.9
Apex 5.0
Outback 4.3

PSE

Mach X 4.25
Octan 4.50


Hoyt 

Vectrix 4.5

Were is it to heavy compared to others??


----------



## LetThemGrow

Paul Cataldo said:


> I just get tired of hearing people say the Trykon is "harsh", when they have NO idea what they're talking about.


Not to argue, but I shot a Trykon side by side with my Bowtech Liberty and there is a NOTICEABLE DIFFERENCE...don't care what you say.


----------



## czecheiko

arrowheadtroutm said:
 

> Not to argue, but I shot a Trykon side by side with my Bowtech Liberty and there is a NOTICEABLE DIFFERENCE...don't care what you say.


Better cancel your "want to buy a trykon" add in the classifieds then


----------



## mjacobs576jq

Just got my 2007 catalog from my pro shop man are these bows sweet. He will have a pretty nice selection of the new bows in a couple weeks. I have my eyes set on the Vectrix XL, but will only know after they all get some arrows passed through them.

Cheers


----------



## Archineer 30X

hoytdude1974 said:


> Achineer30X, Are there any jobs for a Mechanical Engineer at Hoyt these days??? That has always been my dream job since I graduated from Mech. Eng. :wink:
> 
> Anyhow, I am thinking about getting a new 38 Pro. Is the specified draw length for the C2 cams with the wooden grip on or off. I like to shoot my bows with sport tape wrapped around the grip and was wondering how much the draw length will be effected. All help is greatly appreciated. (This question might have already been asked, if so... sorry.).


Another great question... The draw lengths are specified with the pro-fit grip on. The effective draw length will be approx 3/16" longer w/o the grip installed. A 29" draw bow w/o grip will typically run 29 3/8" - 29 7/16" draw. Elite's are measured w/o any grip since that's not an option. 

I PM'd you about engineering positions here at Hoyt. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## conquest

Are the C 2 cams running right on the specified draw length or are they a little long?


----------



## thespyhunter

centerx said:


> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nice bows,,,,,,,,fast smooth and heavy. All their bows are heavy. Do not know why when other bows are so much lighter in their mass weight.....I saw them all and they are really nice....but man I could never hold them up after the shot took place*
> 
> Mathews
> 
> S/B 4.25
> Apex 7 4.9
> Apex 5.0
> Outback 4.3
> 
> PSE
> 
> Mach X 4.25
> Octan 4.50
> 
> 
> Hoyt
> 
> Vectrix 4.5
> 
> Were is it to heavy compared to others??



Good Point !!!


----------



## thespyhunter

czecheiko said:


> Better cancel your "want to buy a trykon" add in the classifieds then



An even bette point !!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

toxo said:


> Nice bows,,,,,,,,fast smooth and heavy. All their bows are heavy. Do not know why when other bows are so much lighter in their mass weight.....I saw them all and they are really nice....but man I could never hold them up after the shot took place



If you shoot the bow properly, you should not hold it up after the shot. It should be a surprise and the bow should "explode forward and then out of the way after the shot, that is if you use back tension to fire the release regardless of which one you shoot. A heavy bow is usually more accurate, at least for me it is.


----------



## Archineer 30X

HotLZ said:


> What is the letoff set at for the listed draw lengths?


All draws are measured w/bows in 75% let-off pos'n where applicable. C2 is only low let-off. Changing let-off on Vector changes draw by 1/8" or less (shorter).


----------



## Archineer 30X

akbowhunter said:


> please help, or respond to my question,....30X, or???......anyone who would know. i need a hard wall, about 65% let off at 50ish lbs. in a pro elite, what cam and limb combo should i use?? thanks Harry


Harry, I'd recommend the ProElite with XT3000's or XT2000's and the C2 cam. At 28 1/2 inch draw your form should work well with either limb depending mostly upon where you anchor. Since the ProE is a deflexed handle you can get away with a shorter limb and achieve approximately the same string angle as an XT3000 Ultra at full draw. I've shot both limbs on ProE at 28.5" draw... I preferred the XT2000 with my form. I now shoot and UltraE with XT3000's at 29". Good luck Harry.


----------



## conquest

30x Are the drawlengths spot on or long. I'm looking at getting a Pro Elite with 28.5 drawlength but I'm actually 28.75 so if they are a little long that would be perfect.


----------



## Archineer 30X

sambarbowhunter said:


> i have a question for archineer 30X
> 
> is it true that if you take a 80 pound protec xt4000 cam.5 or montega w/cam.5 (if thats an option) and replace the cams with wheel.5's that you will have a 100 pound bow?
> 
> p.s. i know this is a crazy question and i totaly understand if you ignore it. thanks.


Closer to 94 pounds on a 30", 80# Cam & 1/2 to a 30" Wheel & 1/2... Not that you would ever do that... right?:tongue:


----------



## Archineer 30X

*What Limb Should you choose?*



dogwatch said:


> Here is my current rig 04 UltraElite Cam1/2 xt3000 limbs 27" draw
> I pretty much exclusivly shoot 18M target indoors
> 
> I want to order a 2007 Hoyt ProElite with the new C2 cam. What is
> the perfect limb size for this bow xt3500, xt2000 or xt3000 ???


This is a very common and relatively complex question because it depends on your individual form. Here's how to determine your perfect axle to axle length (limb length) on a bow...

1.) Point your bow down-range and face a mirror or have a coach or good friend who understands form watch you bring the bow to full draw. Do not turn your head to look at the target until your hand and release arm are in the final position.
2.) Rotate your head around to face the target without reaching with your head/face to get into the string. 
3.) Evaluate your head or nose position as it relates to the string. 
4.) If you have to lean your head down to get your nose to the string you will probably be more comfortable in a longer limb.
5.) If you need to tip your head back you may be more comfortable in a shorter limb.
6.) If you need to move your head forward or back to reach the string you should probably re-evaluate your draw length, anchor point or release style.

Not an easy question to provide you a difinitive answer on, but I hope this helps. A good coach would be a great asset if you're struggling with this concept. I'd recommend somebody like Dave Cousins, John Dudley or perhaps myself to help you get the most out of your game.

In my experience, a 27" draw archery typically fits well in an XT2000 limb, sometimes a 3000 if your anchor point is further forward like Dave Cousins' for instance.

Shoot Straight!


----------



## Archineer 30X

conquest said:


> Are the C 2 cams running right on the specified draw length or are they a little long?


1/8" to 1/4" longer than AMO... add another 3/16" if you're going to remove the Pro-Fit Grip


----------



## [email protected]

that vector xl has my name written all over it.


----------



## Archineer 30X

toxo said:


> Nice bows,,,,,,,,fast smooth and heavy. All their bows are heavy. Do not know why when other bows are so much lighter in their mass weight.....I saw them all and they are really nice....but man I could never hold them up after the shot took place


Super Question!!

It's true that the Hoyt's tend to be a touch heavier than some of the competition. There's a very good reason for this! We have a really good idea of what type of stress levels the bows can handle and NEVER fail. We've got a lot of experience with our extremely rigorous dryfire testing and FEA - finite element analysis (structural analysis software) that tells us how much a bow will flex, where it's got higher stress levels, and where it will eventually break, etc...

Our dryfire testing is conducted at 30" draw and 80 pounds... Full draw, let-her rip dryfires you can feel in the concrete 20 feet away. Yeah... it's brutal, but we know if the bow doesn't make a certain number, there's potential for failure in the field. FYI, the competitors you speak of, including our two biggest competitors in this market don't hold up. Competitor 1 bows break in half after only ~250, and Competitor B risers tend to crack after only 100. If we see a crack in a Hoyt before 1000, it's back to the drawing board. Our FEA of competitor bows also shows unacceptable levels of out of plane and axial flex that compromise tuning and accuracy. We don't compromise. BTW, the competitor limbs never make 100 before they're split limbs. Why fight it? A set of Hoyt split limbs will always go 1000+. 

We break them so you NEVER will. 

Back to the mass weight thing... Notice how much better a Hoyt is balanced than competitor bows when you hold the riser parallel with the floor - not nearly as top heavy. Most competing archers shoot bows with stabilizers and accessories in the 7.5 to 8.5 pound range. Most of us are shooting a hunting bow that hangs in a tree most of the time so an extra 1/4 beer attached to our bows isn't a big deal... think of it as peace of mind when you're packing it up the mountain fellas. Cheers!:darkbeer:


----------



## DanDaMan

Archineer, 
Given the fact you have laid your hands on some of these bows, do you know if anything has been done with the camo on the 07s. Not trying to be too critical, but I was planning to buy an 06 until I saw the new camo process. I am not sure what it is about it, it just looks different. Maybe the lighter color or something, but my old supertec looks so much better. The Vulcan looks like it may be my next bow as long as I can get over the color.
Dan

I also saw where you said the speeds for the VECTRIX was for the 75%let off, Is this the same for the Vulcan? If so, would it be around a 330 bow in 65% letoff (which I prefer)


----------



## tek

Archineer 30X said:


> Super Question!!
> 
> It's true that the Hoyt's tend to be a touch heavier than some of the competition. There's a very good reason for this! We have a really good idea of what type of stress levels the bows can handle and NEVER fail. We've got a lot of experience with our extremely rigorous dryfire testing and FEA - finite element analysis (structural analysis software) that tells us how much a bow will flex, where it's got higher stress levels, and where it will eventually break, etc...
> 
> Our dryfire testing is conducted at 30" draw and 80 pounds... Full draw, let-her rip dryfires you can feel in the concrete 20 feet away. Yeah... it's brutal, but we know if the bow doesn't make a certain number, there's potential for failure in the field. FYI, the competitors you speak of, including our two biggest competitors in this market don't hold up. Competitor 1 bows break in half after only ~250, and Competitor B risers tend to crack after only 100. If we see a crack in a Hoyt before 1000, it's back to the drawing board. Our FEA of competitor bows also shows unacceptable levels of out of plane and axial flex that compromise tuning and accuracy. We don't compromise. BTW, the competitor limbs never make 100 before they're split limbs. Why fight it? A set of Hoyt split limbs will always go 1000+.
> 
> We break them so you NEVER will.
> 
> Back to the mass weight thing... Notice how much better a Hoyt is balanced than competitor bows when you hold the riser parallel with the floor - not nearly as top heavy. Most competing archers shoot bows with stabilizers and accessories in the 7.5 to 8.5 pound range. Most of us are shooting a hunting bow that hangs in a tree most of the time so an extra 1/4 beer attached to our bows isn't a big deal... think of it as peace of mind when you're packing it up the mountain fellas. Cheers!:darkbeer:



Now this is outstanding information. Very interesting!

This one is for you Archineer :darkbeer:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Archineer 30X said:


> 1/8" to 1/4" longer than AMO... add another 3/16" if you're going to remove the Pro-Fit Grip



That is for the C what about the cam and a half. Is that spot on? I am trying to determine what length I need in the C2 with the proelite or the Montega with the xt3000 or xt3500 limbs. I currently shoot a protec xt3000 limbs with a A cam and a half set at 27 inches. My draw length is around 27.5 inches give or take an eighth. Thank you oh Great One!

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## akbowhunter

*Thank You Sir!!!*



Archineer 30X said:


> Harry, I'd recommend the ProElite with XT3000's or XT2000's and the C2 cam. At 28 1/2 inch draw your form should work well with either limb depending mostly upon where you anchor. Since the ProE is a deflexed handle you can get away with a shorter limb and achieve approximately the same string angle as an XT3000 Ultra at full draw. I've shot both limbs on ProE at 28.5" draw... I preferred the XT2000 with my form. I now shoot and UltraE with XT3000's at 29". Good luck Harry.


Thank You 30X,  i anchor with my knuckle (at the base of my trigger finger) right behind and below my ear, there is an indentation right behind the jaw, it is like a "pocket" so thats where i anchor it feels very consistent for me. it is probably considered a kind of high anchor. i like a long forgiving bow and ive been shooting a 05 ultra-tec with 3000 limbs and reg cam and a half. so ill probably go with the 3000 limbs. if you shoot redding, or vegas maybe ill see ya there. thanks again, Harry


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Archineer 30X said:


> 1/8" to 1/4" longer than AMO... add another 3/16" if you're going to remove the Pro-Fit Grip


Does this mean the 26" Vectrix XL I ordered with the side plates will actually turn out to be closer to 26.5" amo? If so, I need to get my dealer to change my order!


----------



## Chicago_Hunter

I am thinking of replcing my trusty Xtec with a Vectrix. I am thinking the C2 Cams are the way to go. I am little worried about ordering the bow without getting a chance to shoot one first. However, If I don't get my order in soon enough, I won't be able to use it for my upcoming TX deer hut (DEC.). what to do? Also I am not sure if I should go XL or not. I am thinking the XL will be a bit more forgiving. Opinions please.


----------



## j3dgu

Big Daddy POP said:


> Originally Posted by grinderMatt_PA
> 4. A parallel limb bow in their mid level magnesium riser line fitted w/cam & 1/2
> 
> I am sure they are working on it.


It is sold under the redhead line for basspro called the Xp or Xp 35


----------



## dogwatch

*3500 vs 3000*



Archineer 30X said:


> This is a very common and relatively complex question because it depends on your individual form. Here's how to determine your perfect axle to axle length (limb length) on a bow...
> 
> In my experience, a 27" draw archery typically fits well in an XT2000 limb, sometimes a 3000 if your anchor point is further forward like Dave Cousins' for instance.
> 
> Shoot Straight!


So is the only difference we are talking here between say the 2007 XT3000 limb and the new XT3500 limb is that the 3500 is that the 3500 is about an inch or so longer? 

Right now the 3000 limb fits me perfect... but thats on the ultra-elite with a shorter riser that the proelite. I will certainly do some testing on different sizes of 07's before I buy...


----------



## moto450

*re*

Guys, I shoot all of the new Hoyts 2 days ago and the are nothing but AWESOME. Time to get rid of all of your old Hoyt. The new Cams are nothing but phenominal!! I have 2 ordered already.. Great job Hoyt!


----------



## Target 1

*Cams available???????????????????????*

Haven't seen the new Hoyt's yet was wondering a couple of things.

(1) What cams are available on the pro-elite are the C2 cams available here?

(2) If the C2 cams are available on the Pro-elite are they faster than the regular 65% let-off Cam & 1/2 and are they in 1/2 inch draw increments?

Thanks Target 1


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*uhmmm....*



> Haven't seen the new Hoyt's yet was wondering a couple of things.
> 
> (1) What cams are available on the pro-elite are the C2 cams available here?
> 
> (2) If the C2 cams are available on the Pro-elite are they faster than the regular 65% let-off Cam & 1/2 and are they in 1/2 inch draw increments?
> 
> Thanks Target 1


For the most part these questions have been answered already, on this thread, take a moment to go back and read through them.


----------



## mjacobs576jq

The Vectrix XL is 4lb7oz I believe, not sure what the weight of the shorter one is.



jzc said:


> i,m sure it has been posted but what is the weight of the vectrix?


----------



## vito t

*Yeah!!!!*

MY DEAR HOYT FANS...


Bottoms up!!!:darkbeer: 

This happens when you go to EUROPE... And when you search for the 2006 HOYT'S all over...:wink: 

This is it - for all of us- in full, FROME EUROPE: YEAAAAAAH!!!

http://www.quicks.com/pdf/07HoytCat.pdf

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Target 1

*Vito t Thanks*

Thanks for posting the Hoyt catalog in PDF file form you can actually blow it up and read the literature about the new line-up.

Thanks

Target 1


----------



## DDaily

moto450 said:


> Guys, I shoot all of the new Hoyts 2 days ago and the are nothing but AWESOME. Time to get rid of all of your old Hoyt. The new Cams are nothing but phenominal!! I have 2 ordered already.. Great job Hoyt!


Got to shoot them last night Phenomenal was my thoughts exactly. After every shot all I could say was WOW!!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Target 1 said:


> Haven't seen the new Hoyt's yet was wondering a couple of things.
> 
> (1) What cams are available on the pro-elite are the C2 cams available here?
> 
> (2) If the C2 cams are available on the Pro-elite are they faster than the regular 65% let-off Cam & 1/2 and are they in 1/2 inch draw increments?
> 
> Thanks Target 1



Dude.........check out page three and four of this thread.  

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

vito t said:


> MY DEAR HOYT FANS...
> 
> 
> Bottoms up!!!:darkbeer:
> 
> This happens when you go to EUROPE... And when you search for the 2006 HOYT'S all over...:wink:
> 
> This is it - for all of us- in full, FROME EUROPE: YEAAAAAAH!!!
> 
> http://www.quicks.com/pdf/07HoytCat.pdf
> 
> ENJOY!!!


You are the man Vito! Thank you Sir.

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## vietvet50

*two down*

Hell folks I live in upstate new york near the canadian border near plattsburagh I live to hunt and hunt to live i hardly miss a day in the woods when season comes around archery muzzle or muzzle in rifle as ai dont hunt with a rifle except for a blackpowder rifle I have gotten two deer so far both does now I can settle down and look for a good buck may even pass on smaller ones being I have meat for the freezer.. Nice to be on board with You folks and look forward to learning anything I can from You all.......Vet


----------



## Blunt Arrow

*Limb Weight*

I purchased a set of Hoyt G3 limbs in November of 2005. I ordered 38Lb short limbs to use with my 25" X-Factor riser giving me a 66" bow. I have a 26" draw. When I started to shoot outside in April I noticed that at 90 meters I had to move the sight all the way into the bow. I use a Sur Loc sight. On my Avalon Plus I could reach 90 meters with my old 38lb limbs with the sight moved to the last indent on the top of the bar. At that time I just figured the riser was a different set up and just forgot about it. I am a senior I didn't have to shoot 90 meters regularly anymore.

Recently I noticed comments on Archery Talk & Sagittarius about Hoyt saying there limbs could be + or - 5 %. From what I have been able to find out they no longer weigh there limbs with the limb bolts all the way out like all the other companies. They now measure there limbs from the center of the adjustment and go up or down 5%. So the 10% crank up weight which everybody else uses and I thought was the standard AMO for everyone doesn't hold water anymore.

I now have scaled my G3's up against my 36lb Gold Medalist Carbonplus limbs and find they weigh and shoot exactly the same.

I would like to know why Hoyt says nothing in there catalog about how they weigh there limbs. I really feel like I have wasted $450 as I now have 36lb limbs and not 38lbs limbs. From what I have been able to determine I would have had to order 40lbs to get 38lbs from them.

Any thought on this matter?


----------



## Mountie

*any....*

idea about the new cams being swapped onto older Trykons? If someone else has already posted.....sorry...


----------



## SBills

I believe Hoyt (and SKY) have always measured their limbs that way. Samicks are known to me measured all the way out and them still marked a little light. None of the manufactures note in catalogs or websites at what position they weight the limbs and most I have seen still only metion a 5% gain. Also though most of the risers are close to the same geometry they are not all the exact same. Meaning some limbs will gain more on some risers.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Welcome*



vietvet50 said:


> Hell folks I live in upstate new york near the canadian border near plattsburagh I live to hunt and hunt to live i hardly miss a day in the woods when season comes around archery muzzle or muzzle in rifle as ai dont hunt with a rifle except for a blackpowder rifle I have gotten two deer so far both does now I can settle down and look for a good buck may even pass on smaller ones being I have meat for the freezer.. Nice to be on board with You folks and look forward to learning anything I can from You all.......Vet


Welcome Sir. We are honored!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

DDaily said:


> Got to shoot them last night Phenomenal was my thoughts exactly. After every shot all I could say was WOW!!



I am jealous!

:darkbeer:   :cocktail: ukey:


----------



## NY911

Ok, all you guys fondling these new bows and shooting them - TAKE SOME PICS! We want close ups!


----------



## bornagain

Mountie said:


> idea about the new cams being swapped onto older Trykons? If someone else has already posted.....sorry...


Limb deflection is different you actually will add between 15-20 pounds doing a cam switch without a limb swap and you need new strings as well. In reality your looking at half the cost of a new bow. I shoot my Trykon everyday and find it hard to understand anything being better but I have good friend who works at Hoyt and he says I will be shocked when I shoot these new bows and he tells it like it is with me, no sales pitch.


----------



## Crown Trophy

*Vectrix XL*

Can this Vectrix XL ever serve double duty and be considered for a serious indoor spot bow? Brace height looks good. A little short AXA but if it holds well .......maybe. To those that are in the know.....what do you think?
Greg


----------



## mbuemi

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Ok, all you guys fondling these new bows and shooting them - TAKE SOME PICS! We want close ups!



I agree!!! i want pictures!!! but that pdf was good too, thanks man!


----------



## Otterbob

I dont see the specs anywhere, but does anyone know how the vectrix weight compares to the 06 trykon?


----------



## DDaily

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Ok, all you guys fondling these new bows and shooting them - TAKE SOME PICS! We want close ups!


Sorry  The rep. took them with him and I did not get any pics close up.
I will post my Riptide (blue) Vectrix as soon as I get it.:thumb:


----------



## DDaily

Otterbob said:


> I dont see the specs anywhere, but does anyone know how the vectrix weight compares to the 06 trykon?


They did shave some weight but I do not know how much.It was not a lot.


----------



## bornagain

Crown Trophy said:


> Can this Vectrix XL ever serve double duty and be considered for a serious indoor spot bow? Brace height looks good. A little short AXA but if it holds well .......maybe. To those that are in the know.....what do you think?
> Greg


Well I shoot my target Trykon XL better than my Proelite so with that being said I think once you get used to anything you can do well with it so if you shoot the Vectrix XL well I say go for it.


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*50,000 + Hits on this post in only a week and still going strong!!!*

Holy Crap man, from the looks of how many glances and replies on this thread and still going, looks like Hoyt is in for a record selling year.!!!


----------



## olehemlock

Otterbob said:


> I dont see the specs anywhere, but does anyone know how the vectrix weight compares to the 06 trykon?


I thought I read 3.5oz's lighter.


----------



## shoff14

vito t said:


> MY DEAR HOYT FANS...
> 
> 
> Bottoms up!!!:darkbeer:
> 
> This happens when you go to EUROPE... And when you search for the 2006 HOYT'S all over...:wink:
> 
> This is it - for all of us- in full, FROME EUROPE: YEAAAAAAH!!!
> 
> http://www.quicks.com/pdf/07HoytCat.pdf
> 
> ENJOY!!!



You are MORE THEN THE MAN! THANK YOU!:cocktail:


----------



## 1fatarrow

*Wow*

JUST GOT BACK FROM SHOOTIN THE NEW HOYTS ...........WOW ......NO RECOIL DEADLY QUIET AND FAST AND FORGIVING .........TWO THUMBS UP 
LOOKS LIKE I'M GETTIN THE VECTRIX XL CRIMSON RED AND PRO 38 CAM AND HALF ORIGINAL RIPTIDE.....:wink: :wink: :wink: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 
CAN'T WAIT , BUT I'M NOT GETTIN RID OF MY PROTEC YET


----------



## crawpytime1

*pro38 ultra38*

I'm wandering if the pro38 and Ultra38 have the same riser. They look the same in the pics. i wasn't sure if it is a illusion or does the cams make up for the BH?


----------



## 7-30 Waters

Well, I just picked up the new Hoyt 2007 catalog. Looks like once again a tall guy like me with a 32.5" inch draw can't shoot any of these new paralle limbed bows. What happened to all the new bows from last year like the Laser Tec, Rin Tec XL. Were they demoted to the Reflex line or just eliminated?

7-30 Waters


----------



## bradlemieux7331

*I Can't wait for My New Bow*

I'm just waiting for my Dads rep to make it to his shop so I can get my order in. I can't wait


----------



## olehemlock

crawpytime1 said:


> I'm wandering if the pro38 and Ultra38 have the same riser. They look the same in the pics. i wasn't sure if it is a illusion or does the cams make up for the BH?


yes and so is the Montega


----------



## bornagain

I respectfully disagree with the previous post my buddy at Hoyt says they are a different riser delfex/relfex same as Ultratec and Protec were. If you look real close you can see the angle on the limb pockets are different as well as the grip location in relation to the limb pockets.


----------



## JC280

*Wrong!!!!!*

I hate to tell you but your BUDDY at Hoyt doesn't know what he is talking about. I've shot both the 38 Pro and the 38 Ultra........THEY ARE THE SAME RISER!!!!! The only difference is that the 38 Pro has XT2000 limbs with C2 cams and the 38 Ultra has XT1000 limbs with the vector cam. If you look back into this thread you will see that Archineer 30X has posted this same info.


----------



## Archineer 30X

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Does this mean the 26" Vectrix XL I ordered with the side plates will actually turn out to be closer to 26.5" amo? If so, I need to get my dealer to change my order!


You'll see 26 3/8" if you pull the grip. However, it's only about 3 or 4 twists in the cables to get back to 26 1/4" and you'll still remain well within the perf marks. You'll end up at 25 7/8 with the 25 1/2" XL w/o the grip.


----------



## Archineer 30X

dogwatch said:


> So is the only difference we are talking here between say the 2007 XT3000 limb and the new XT3500 limb is that the 3500 is that the 3500 is about an inch or so longer?
> 
> Right now the 3000 limb fits me perfect... but thats on the ultra-elite with a shorter riser that the proelite. I will certainly do some testing on different sizes of 07's before I buy...


UltraElite and ProElite risers are the same length. The XT3500 is about an inch longer.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Target 1 said:


> Haven't seen the new Hoyt's yet was wondering a couple of things.
> 
> (1) What cams are available on the pro-elite are the C2 cams available here?
> 
> (2) If the C2 cams are available on the Pro-elite are they faster than the regular 65% let-off Cam & 1/2 and are they in 1/2 inch draw increments?
> 
> Thanks Target 1


C2 is available on all bows that use XT2000 and longer limbs. The speeds are better than 65% Cam & 1/2 on C2. It's actually closer to spiral cams when comparing velocities.


----------



## Sonora88

Darin, do you have any Pic's of the Side View of the Vectrix XL? The Catalog Pic's are kind of at a weird angle to judge, Thanks!


----------



## Sonora88

By the way the Trykon Hunts like a Dream, I shot this one Thursday, Hoyt makes an awesome Bow, no doubt!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey

wow .... talk about changing the world .... I will hafta try them all ... I cant figure out why Hoyt would change this radically tho ...the ultra and pro are the same bow with differant cams .... theres a reason why I got a Pro tec as opposed to to an ultra tec ..... I am disapointed that there is no horney speed bow in Hoyts line up (ie : turbo /super tecs) theres one with a BH of 6" with an IBO of 325 .... 90% of the stuff are parralel limb bows (I am not much of a fan) 
Not impressed that they droped the spiral line either ..... 

Meh I will wait untill they some in the shops (i hope delivery time has "improved" as much as their product has)

I supposed this means one of 2 things ....either my old hoyts (super tec, Protec with 3000 both in camo, Wifes Trykon in Green fusion) with hit the bottom as far as resale will go ...or they will rise drastically


----------



## bornagain

JC280 said:


> I hate to tell you but your BUDDY at Hoyt doesn't know what he is talking about. I've shot both the 38 Pro and the 38 Ultra........THEY ARE THE SAME RISER!!!!! The only difference is that the 38 Pro has XT2000 limbs with C2 cams and the 38 Ultra has XT1000 limbs with the vector cam. If you look back into this thread you will see that Archineer 30X has posted this same info.


I just talked to my buddy again and I stand corrected. I guess with all the questions I asked him about the 07's there was some confusion but he did confirm the Pro and Ultra 38's are just a redesigned Protec with different limbs.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Archineer 30X said:


> You'll see 26 3/8" if you pull the grip. However, it's only about 3 or 4 twists in the cables to get back to 26 1/4" and you'll still remain well within the perf marks. You'll end up at 25 7/8 with the 25 1/2" XL w/o the grip.



In that case, I guess I just gotta sit tight 

Any chance you can get your fellas at the factory to ship mine first? :wink: The anticipation is brutal!!


----------



## OverMyHead

My soon to be "crackerized" Vipertec better be awesome or my wallet it gonna be quite a bit thinner due to a Vectrix purchase. OMG!  

Being strictly a treestand hunter with a 28" draw, any reason why I would want a Vectrix or a Vectrix XL?

Would this kinda be like the argument Vipertec vs. VTec two years ago, or Trykon vs Trykon XL?

pros and cons please

The Viper has filled my two tags, it is gonna be a LONG wait until next deer season here! I can wait on Crackers and I can wait on a Vectrix too!


----------



## Q2DEATH

The catalog pics make the bow look like its got a real yellow camo job, alot like the forest floor camo they had from 00-02. really hope they didn't go with something like that again.


----------



## archermd

*Hoyt...Recurves...oh my...*

I made a decision some time ago to stick with recurve shooting. I do not hunt. I see no need for a compound for my recreational shooting (I do not have anything against them or those who shoot them, just not what I need or want). Now looking for a new set-up and I see the Hoyt line for '07 is sadly short on recurve options. Does this mean those of us shooting recurves and wanting choices and not looking to go broke on a riser and limbs alone, will soon be looking elsewhere, to PSE, or dare I say it, to Korean or other manufacturers? And whatever became ofthe Martin Auroura? Again, nothing against foreign brands, but as a US Shooter, I wonder if someone shooting overseas would be keen on buying American. Would the Korean Olympic Team allow their people to shoot Hoyt? Please, forgive my ignorance, since I do not know what equipment the various pros and hig-level Olympians are shooting. I am simply asking a quesiton is all...


----------



## TN Hunter

*Shorter draw lengths*

Is the cam on the Vetrix offered in the smaller cams for the short draw archer? I shoot an Ultra Tec at 26" with the smaller cams and get 275 fps with a 367 grain arrow at 66 lbs. Could I expect this speed at my draw length from the Vetrix?


----------



## house

*07' Line looks great!*

2007 might be the year to buy a new Hoyt. I just love my Vtec though.


----------



## trackwalli

*30x*

I am really interested in the 38 Pro but realized it only has 65% let off. Is this to keep up the Speed? Thinking that maybe im better off with the 38 ultra. Looking for a bow that can do it all if that is posible, Hunt, 3D, Indoor. Thought the Pro might be able, but not sure about 65% Letoff. What do u think?


----------



## jwoods

trackwalli said:


> I am really interested in the 38 Pro but realized it only has 65% let off. Is this to keep up the Speed? Thinking that maybe im better off with the 38 ultra. Looking for a bow that can do it all if that is posible, Hunt, 3D, Indoor. Thought the Pro might be able, but not sure about 65% Letoff. What do u think?



I understand you can get the 38Pro with the regular Cam.5 and make it to 75%. The 65% max is with the C2 cam.


----------



## ultratec1

Completely dissappointed by all the bows that came out this year!!!!!!!! THe one bow I wanted is gone (turbo tec) and the cams that I wanted to put on it are gone as well (spirals). The parrallel limbs are not to my liking and the new 38 series I think are ugly and look like the 2003 models. Sorry but this was not a good year for hoyt in my opinion.


----------



## JC280

*What!!!!*



ultratec1 said:


> Completely dissappointed by all the bows that came out this year!!!!!!!! THe one bow I wanted is gone (turbo tec) and the cams that I wanted to put on it are gone as well (spirals). The parrallel limbs are not to my liking and the new 38 series I think are ugly and look like the 2003 models. Sorry but this was not a good year for hoyt in my opinion.



You need to shoot the bows first before you make a comparison. The C2 cams feel and shoot better than the spiral ever thought about. The Vulcan also shots extremely well. Very smooth with awesome speeds.


----------



## Olink

trackwalli said:


> I am really interested in the 38 Pro but realized it only has 65% let off. Is this to keep up the Speed? Thinking that maybe im better off with the 38 ultra. Looking for a bow that can do it all if that is posible, Hunt, 3D, Indoor. Thought the Pro might be able, but not sure about 65% Letoff. What do u think?


Of course I can't speak for the C2 and Vector cams (yet), but my Cam and a Half bows always had 65% mods. The Cam and a Half at 65% is a much smoother cam than it is at 80%, IMHO. There is nothing harsh about it.


----------



## Gritty

Just Put my Order on My Dealers order list.... a Ultra 38 in Jet Black.... My Hunting and press partner put a Vulcan on the list for him.... He plans on "Vulcanizin" some big bucks next fall with it....LOL


----------



## JC280

*Question*

I just want to get a little more info. on the string angle stuff. 

I've shot the new 38 Pro(@28 3/8") and really like it but I'm a little worried with the string angle because of my 29.5" DL. You stated in the Hoyt thread that the string angle on the deflex riser at full draw was very similar to that of a reflex riser with longer ATA. How close are we talking? Would the Ultra Elite with XT3000 be similar to the Pro 38 at full draw? I'm a taller guy and have always shot longer bows for target/3D, so I'm a little picky.


----------



## Archineer 30X

trackwalli said:


> I am really interested in the 38 Pro but realized it only has 65% let off. Is this to keep up the Speed? Thinking that maybe im better off with the 38 ultra. Looking for a bow that can do it all if that is posible, Hunt, 3D, Indoor. Thought the Pro might be able, but not sure about 65% Letoff. What do u think?


A very good question arises from this topic... Why is C2 low let-off only? The C2 was made this way primarily for our elite target shooting crowd that overwhelmingly prefers low let-off cams for several reasons. 

1.) Reduced torque... when you're holding more weight at full draw the bow resists hand torque better and thus, tightens your groups (left and right)
2.) Most target archers also prefer to hold a bit more weight at full draw saying it makes the bow aim somewhat better.
3.) You typically get a little more speed from a 65% cam
4.) Typically low let-off cams draw smoother and deliver energy to the arrow smoother.

With that said, 75% still has it's own set of BIG advantages especially for hunting situations. Why didn't we make the C2 like the Vector with an easy adjustment? Good question...

Many of our target archers prefer a softer wall. With the peg adjustment on the Vector you have to shoot the hard wall at 65%. Not a bad thing... I for one prefer it. However, with the C2 the hard core, elite target archer has the option of either way. 

The C2 is a great target cam and hunting cam. On a hunting setup I would probably shoot the cam at a little lighter poundage... say 60 - 65 pounds to allow me to hold longer at full draw or shoot from awkward angles that often arise when hunting that don't allow you to maintain as much pressure against the back wall (back-tension).

For an all around setup, 3D, Indoor, and hunting... I think the C2 cam is probably your best option... especially if you want to emphasize the target side and shoot a little less weight on your hunting rig. If you're set on 75%, you can also order the bow with 75% mods on a regular Cam & 1/2. 

Hope that answers your question and sheds some light on the underlying questions that were spinning around in the back of a few or your heads out there. 

BTW, 38 Pro and 38 Ultra are not just a re-run ProTec. These risers are two inches longer than the old pro's and ultra's with a whole new geometry that should reduce recoil and aim like a rock.

Enjoy!:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytshtr

*I just found this thread*

Been while since I've been on AT but I am kinda liking the new stuff( the looks of it anyways) I have yet to shoot any of them much like the rest of you but I am looking forward to finding out what Hoyt has brought to the table for '07. 
Shayne.


----------



## mbuemi

But i have a question:

WHeres the TurboTec equivelant? Theres nothing hitting 330. 325, sure its only 5 fps, but its going backwards, eh?


----------



## trackwalli

*30x*

Thanx for the info, I firmly believe in this new lineup and just have to decide between the pro or ultra. The info u provided has helped alot. Both you and your company are class acts and I for one appreciate you taking the time answering all these questions. This will be my first Hoyt in several years but with people like you working for Hoyt it wil not be my last. Thanx again.


----------



## bornagain

mbuemi said:


> But i have a question:
> 
> WHeres the TurboTec equivelant? Theres nothing hitting 330. 325, sure its only 5 fps, but its going backwards, eh?


I'm a big fan of spiral cams I own or have owned a Supertec, Ultratec w/spirals two Vipertecs w/spirals a Proelite w/spirals I'm just a spiral cam kind of guy. When I started shooting a Trykon Crackers got the speed out of the Trykon that he did with my spiral cam bows. From what I understand from the guys at Hoyt is that the new Vulcan acheives that 325fps with the Vector cam which means it pulls smoother than a spiral and like every Hoyt I own across the board you can typically get 5-10fps over their advertised IBO. IMHO a bow shooting 325 that's a smooth puller is worth a look.


----------



## Q2DEATH

ultratec1 said:


> Completely dissappointed by all the bows that came out this year!!!!!!!! THe one bow I wanted is gone (turbo tec) and the cams that I wanted to put on it are gone as well (spirals). The parrallel limbs are not to my liking and the new 38 series I think are ugly and look like the 2003 models. Sorry but this was not a good year for hoyt in my opinion.



I pretty much felt the same way you do. I picked up a catalog yesterday and was pretty dissappointed. The Vectrix are just Trycons with a different cam and when I heard about the 38 series I was very interested, then I see the pics and, just judging by the way they look in the catalog, they look almost identical to the 2002 Protec I have in my closet. Even the camo pattern, as seen in the catalog, looks like the ugly yellow of the forest floor camo. I hope these bows are alot more impressive in person. I'm judging the book by the cover here but I can't see why Hoyt would replace the Ultra and Protec for these bows at all.


----------



## Archineer 30X

bornagain said:


> I'm a big fan of spiral cams I own or have owned a Supertec, Ultratec w/spirals two Vipertecs w/spirals a Proelite w/spirals I'm just a spiral cam kind of guy. When I started shooting a Trykon Crackers got the speed out of the Trykon that he did with my spiral cam bows. From what I understand from the guys at Hoyt is that the new Vulcan acheives that 325fps with the Vector cam which means it pulls smoother than a spiral and like every Hoyt I own across the board you can typically get 5-10fps over their advertised IBO. IMHO a bow shooting 325 that's a smooth puller is worth a look.


I tend to agree with Born Again here. I designed the spiral cam & 1/2 around my personal style of shooting several years ago. It's always been my favorite target and hunting cam since day one. However, I think the Vector is a better cam - especially for bowhunters that like a little more valley and hard wall/softer wall options. I didn't feel confident shooting the spiral at heavier weights in hunting situations so I usually limited my draw weight to 65 pounds. I'm shooting very comfortably at 73 pounds with my new Vector Cams on my Vectrix XL. That 8 pounds nets me 16 fps more than I could get at 65 pounds!! Getting 325 out of a smooth pulling, 75% let-off cam on a bow platform that has very little recoil and is worlds quieter than a SuperTec is a wonderful sensation. Hard to believe the numbers when the graph displays it because it's that smooth. You could comfortably shoot the bow 3 - 5 pounds heavier and more than make up for the 5 fps that you sacrifice.


----------



## Predator

Archineer 30X,

When will the tune charts be available?

I just ordered a ProElite (RH) 60# XT 2000 limbs with a C2 cam @ 27.5" (Riptide). I would like to know the BH and ATA at those specs and I also need the string, buss & control measurements as I'll be ordering W/C 452X strings (I know the new FUSE strings are supposed to be good but I'm just a Winner's Choice kind of guy and will probably never shoot anything other than 452X - unless they come out with something better - which they haven't).

I want to be able to set it up for spots quickly when I get it but I need the tune chart info. to do so.

Also, any idea on estimated ship time for a rig like that?

Thanks again for all of the info. you are sharing here - incredible line-up this year. I love my Trykon XL but I think it might be getting a brother shortly in the form of a Vectrix XL.


----------



## bornagain

So Arhineer 30X I was debating on getting either the Vulcan or the Vectrix but doing it with a custom limb deflection 55-65#. I currently shoot my Trykon at 67# my spiral Vipertecs at 65# If I understand you correctly the Vector cam is that much smoother that I really don't need that custom delfection to feel comfortable with the bow maxed out? Im just curious how is the Vulcan head to head with the Vectrix in smoothness hand shock etc... never had an issue with the short BH on my Supertec except the arm slap but an STS cured that, not worried about it with the Vulcan and the stealth shot but just curious about the head to head with the Vectrix as a hunting rig and thanks again for taking the time here on AT.


----------



## Gritty

Just picked up a couple copies of the New Hoyt Catalog at my dealer.... man are da Boys at work tommorrow going to get any work Done???.....LOL..... Sweet catalog


----------



## mbuemi

You know, i also had the impression that the 38 series looked like an older hoyt model, just couldnt place it.


----------



## elkreaper

I really like the vulcan! Put xt1000 limbs for 3/4" more brace then a set of 03 bk cams and walla 6 3/4" brace 350 ibo parallel split limb tec risered bow!


----------



## pseshooter300

i really like those bows great looking bows. Nice brace height's also. Hoyt done a good job once again.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Predator said:


> Archineer 30X,
> 
> When will the tune charts be available?
> 
> I just ordered a ProElite (RH) 60# XT 2000 limbs with a C2 cam @ 27.5" (Riptide). I would like to know the BH and ATA at those specs and I also need the string, buss & control measurements as I'll be ordering W/C 452X strings (I know the new FUSE strings are supposed to be good but I'm just a Winner's Choice kind of guy and will probably never shoot anything other than 452X - unless they come out with something better - which they haven't).
> 
> I want to be able to set it up for spots quickly when I get it but I need the tune chart info. to do so.
> 
> Also, any idea on estimated ship time for a rig like that?
> 
> Thanks again for all of the info. you are sharing here - incredible line-up this year. I love my Trykon XL but I think it might be getting a brother shortly in the form of a Vectrix XL.


Tunes should be available within two weeks on the website. Can't really make a good estimate on your delivery date for that bow. However, we're working hard on delivery issues this year tying our best to streamline the factory and redesign our inventory and order system to be much better at first in first out order service. I am still working on the cam you'll need, but it should be finished and sent to production next week. Hopefully you'll have your bow in time to get it to you so you can shoot it for the whole indoor season.


----------



## Chicago_Hunter

Archineer,
Any idea on if the Left Handed bows are going to take longer to ship?

I ordered my Vectrix today. I didn't get a chance to test shoot it, but I trust the judgement of my local shop owner. He raved about the Vector cams. 

Anyways ordered mine with a 28.5" draw. 

Hoping to get my new bow before the 1st week of Dec. for my TX hunt.


Thanks.


----------



## Archineer 30X

bornagain said:


> So Arhineer 30X I was debating on getting either the Vulcan or the Vectrix but doing it with a custom limb deflection 55-65#. I currently shoot my Trykon at 67# my spiral Vipertecs at 65# If I understand you correctly the Vector cam is that much smoother that I really don't need that custom delfection to feel comfortable with the bow maxed out? Im just curious how is the Vulcan head to head with the Vectrix in smoothness hand shock etc... never had an issue with the short BH on my Supertec except the arm slap but an STS cured that, not worried about it with the Vulcan and the stealth shot but just curious about the head to head with the Vectrix as a hunting rig and thanks again for taking the time here on AT.


The Vector is certainly 5 pounds smoother than a spiral cam IMO. It's going to be comparable in draw to a Cam & 1/2. I think the Vectrix and Vulcan are very similar in their recoil and noise characteristics - you're just delivering an additional inch of power-stroke with the Vulcan so it may have slightly more felt recoil and noise in engineering terms. However, in reality I'd say it's probably not going to be significant factor in swaying your decision one way or the other. I think a 70# bow will work for you and probably help the delivery time on your bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## Archineer 30X

Chicago_Hunter said:


> Archineer,
> Any idea on if the Left Handed bows are going to take longer to ship?
> 
> I ordered my Vectrix today. I didn't get a chance to test shoot it, but I trust the judgement of my local shop owner. He raved about the Vector cams.
> 
> Anyways ordered mine with a 28.5" draw.
> 
> Hoping to get my new bow before the 1st week of Dec. for my TX hunt.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


You should be in good shape Chicago hunter. We're already producing lefty risers and cams are just around the corner. Good luck in Texas! Send us a photo too.


----------



## Archery 1

Hey Guys,
I may have to dump my Mathews for a Hoyt looks like they did an awesome
job. May have to take a look at the Vectrix. But we'll have to wait and shoot
it first.


----------



## trackwalli

*38 Ultra*

Anyone have any idea what the FPS would be on the Vector Cam at 27 1/2 inch draw set at 70 lbs


----------



## HotLZ

Archineer,

Why did Hoyt pull the plug on the forums on their website completely unannounced? One day here, the next gone.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

What's the deal with the prototype Vectrix? back on page 4 or 5, with the sweet camo finish?
Looked different than the regular RealTree Green HD.
Did I miss something? Was it just a Prototype finish as well???
Very interested...


----------



## j3dgu

*Prices?*

Anyone got estimated price range on the new models? I am looking at the vectrix and the 38ultra for next years purchases.


----------



## bornagain

Archineer 30X said:


> The Vector is certainly 5 pounds smoother than a spiral cam IMO. It's going to be comparable in draw to a Cam & 1/2. I think the Vectrix and Vulcan are very similar in their recoil and noise characteristics - you're just delivering an additional inch of power-stroke with the Vulcan so it may have slightly more felt recoil and noise in engineering terms. However, in reality I'd say it's probably not going to be significant factor in swaying your decision one way or the other. I think a 70# bow will work for you and probably help the delivery time on your bow.:darkbeer:


Thanks that helps a lot. When I compare bows I do it with a chrono rather then at the same poundage. I get the arrow going the same speed with all the bows I am testing and interestingly enough it levels the field with reguard to draw stroke, they feel about the same. Case in point my old Vtec cam 1/2 shot my arrow at 71# the same speed my Trykon does at 67# so it sounds like the Vector really is the best of both worlds the smoothness of the cam 1/2 with the horsepower of the spiral. I am stoked. Thank you so much it's great to hear from the engineer who designs this stuff. I take great comfort in knowing, especially with your vested interest IMHO, in what was Hoyt's best cam offering the spiral, that it would not have been replaced with the Vector unless it was an improvement. Thanks Again:thumbs_up


----------



## Fatbob

*I am stoked!*

Hey guys,

I was considering going with a Mathews, but how could I now? I haven't seen any other guys like 30x on here from the other companies answering our questions, telling us the stress they put these bows through to make sure we get the best bang for our buck. I don't have the money to go buy the newest bow everyyear, so since I have saved now I want to make sure that I am getting something that lasts, and will meet my needs. I think that Hoyt has done that for me. I can't wait to shoot and buy the Vectrix. By the way 30x, do you have any need for a firefighter just lookingfor a good part-time gig on the side? Thanks, I look forward to reading this forum everyday...


----------



## Michael W. Miller Sr.

*2007 Hoyt Bows are Awesome*

Hoyt has come up with a tremendous new line up of bows. 

I have shot several of the new bows they offer and discovered after the first shot that Hoyt listens to archers.

The new cams are much smoother to draw. Hand shock and noise levels have been reduced to even lower levels.

In my opinion they hit a home run with several models. I zeroed in on the Vulcan and Vetrix. 

The Vulcan replaces the TurboTec which replaced the SuperTec. To me the Supertec was the best hunting bow I have shot.

The Vulcan has almost no hand shock even though it is the fastest bow they make. It will be in my hunting case.

The Matrix had zero hand shock and no noise.

I will miss the Ultratech which they replaced with the 38Pro. Very smooth draw. A superior 3D bow.

You will have to try them yourself to see and believe just how much Hoyt has improved this years equipment.

You will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## JohnAnderson

Michael W. Miller Sr. said:


> Hoyt has come up with a tremendous new line up of bows.
> 
> I have shot several of the new bows they offer and discovered after the first shot that Hoyt listens to archers.
> 
> The new cams are much smoother to draw. Hand shock and noise levels have been reduced to even lower levels.
> 
> In my opinion they hit a home run with several models. I zeroed in on the Vulcan and Vetrix.
> 
> The Vulcan replaces the TurboTec which replaced the SuperTec. To me the Supertec was the best hunting bow I have shot.
> 
> The Vulcan has almost no hand shock even though it is the fastest bow they make. It will be in my hunting case.
> 
> The Matrix had zero hand shock and no noise.
> 
> I will miss the Ultratech which they replaced with the 38Pro. Very smooth draw. A superior 3D bow.
> 
> You will have to try them yourself to see and believe just how much Hoyt has improved this years equipment.
> 
> You will be pleasantly surprised!



Is Hoyt doing anything about their poor delivery time of bows?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

JC280 said:


> You need to shoot the bows first before you make a comparison. The C2 cams feel and shoot better than the spiral ever thought about. The Vulcan also shots extremely well. Very smooth with awesome speeds.


Seeing is not always believing but shooting most certainly is! If you want a bow just because it is pretty by something that makes you happy but shoot it first.

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

mbuemi said:


> You know, i also had the impression that the 38 series looked like an older hoyt model, just couldnt place it.



They are way longer than any other model they produced. The question is how do they shoot?

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## mbuemi

Was merely reffering to the overall body of the bow. Its really a personal opinion kind of thing i guess. Im not too fond of hoyt and parallel limbs mixing, but i really think the Vulcan looks like it would rip you a new one if you know what i mean  . Cant wait to start seeing these things on the range.


----------



## hoyt19

When is the hoyt web page going to be changed?


----------



## JHCISS

It's going to be a great year for Hoyt that's a darn impressive lineup!!


----------



## Archineer 30X

trackwalli said:


> Anyone have any idea what the FPS would be on the Vector Cam at 27 1/2 inch draw set at 70 lbs


284 with a 350 grain arrow with string shox and alpha shox in.


----------



## Bowboy_AR

*Shot the bows today...*

Man, are they incredible! I was most impressed with the Vulcan! IMO, there is no need for the Vectrix or Trykon with as smooth as the Vulcan is. WOW!!! I understand the Vectrix XL if you want a longer ATA, but if you already have a Trykon XL, I did not notice a huge difference. The draw cycle is a bit nicer, but no big deal. The 38 Pro and 38 Ultra were awesome as well. For just 5 fps difference I lean toward the Pro, it was real smooth (C2 cam was ... AWESOME!!!). 
Camo finish was great! Only target color I got to see was riptide and it was sweet. 

Hope everyone gets to shoot them soon... ENJOY!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Archineer 30X

HotLZ said:


> Archineer,
> 
> Why did Hoyt pull the plug on the forums on their website completely unannounced? One day here, the next gone.


Honestly haven't heard anything about it... I can ask and get back with you.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Fatbob said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was considering going with a Mathews, but how could I now? I haven't seen any other guys like 30x on here from the other companies answering our questions, telling us the stress they put these bows through to make sure we get the best bang for our buck. I don't have the money to go buy the newest bow everyyear, so since I have saved now I want to make sure that I am getting something that lasts, and will meet my needs. I think that Hoyt has done that for me. I can't wait to shoot and buy the Vectrix. By the way 30x, do you have any need for a firefighter just lookingfor a good part-time gig on the side? Thanks, I look forward to reading this forum everyday...


Thanks a bunch Fatbob. I'm envious of the firefighter work schedule... Man could I do some hunting!!

Honestly not too many archery companies emphasize having passionate archers and bowhunters designing their products (that also, by the way, have engineering degrees). We absolutely require it - and hopefully it shows!


----------



## #1hunter123

*07 hoyts*

Sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Quote:
Originally Posted by Archineer 30X
1/8" to 1/4" longer than AMO... add another 3/16" if you're going to remove the Pro-Fit Grip 



That is for the C what about the cam and a half. Is that spot on? I am trying to determine what length I need in the C2 with the proelite or the Montega with the xt3000 or xt3500 limbs. I currently shoot a protec xt3000 limbs with a A cam and a half set at 27 inches. My draw length is around 27.5 inches give or take an eighth. Thank you oh Great One!



Archineer, can you take a stab at this one please Sir.


----------



## JPblkSS

I was able to shoot the new hoyts tonight and all i have to say is unbelieveable..they are amazing..the vulcan has absolutly no shock to it and its extreamly fast and quiet..the pro 38 with the c2 cams holds like a rock and is smooth and fast and has the same wall as the spiral cams did without the harsh valley and just take the post out and you have a softer wall if desired..and the new blue color is gorgeous..the vector cams are an amazing cam..hoyt did an amazing job with their bows this year and i think its going to be a good year for them..i am very impressed with the bows..now i just have to decide which one! great job hoyt and keep it coming!

Jared


----------



## porkchopsandwic

I hope they don't do away with the Vtec. Or maybe have an option with the new C2 cams.


----------



## DDaily

porkchopsandwic said:


> I hope they don't do away with the Vtec. Or maybe have an option with the new C2 cams.


VTec is Gone


----------



## solstice

when do they normally start selling them,? and would anyone happen to know the price of the nexus?


----------



## Archineer 30X

Big Daddy POP said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Archineer 30X
> 1/8" to 1/4" longer than AMO... add another 3/16" if you're going to remove the Pro-Fit Grip
> 
> 
> 
> That is for the C what about the cam and a half. Is that spot on? I am trying to determine what length I need in the C2 with the proelite or the Montega with the xt3000 or xt3500 limbs. I currently shoot a protec xt3000 limbs with a A cam and a half set at 27 inches. My draw length is around 27.5 inches give or take an eighth. Thank you oh Great One!
> 
> 
> 
> Archineer, can you take a stab at this one please Sir.


All bows regardless of cam are setup 1/8" - 1/4" longer than AMO/ATA standard. We've found that this works best for our customers and dealers. It's pretty easy to get +/- 1/4" by twisting the harness.


----------



## Archineer 30X

solstice said:


> when do they normally start selling them,? and would anyone happen to know the price of the nexus?


Bows will start shipping ~Nov 1st. Orders for most items are being accepted now through your local pro shops.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Last question, I promise.*



Archineer 30X said:


> All bows regardless of cam are setup 1/8" - 1/4" longer than AMO/ATA standard. We've found that this works best for our customers and dealers. It's pretty easy to get +/- 1/4" by twisting the harness.



Does the same hold true for the elite series bows?

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Archineer 30X said:


> Bows will start shipping ~Nov 1st. Orders for most items are being accepted now through your local pro shops.



The reps at Hoyt said that most bows are in stock now and ready to ship. Some the the C2 will be shipping shortly so put your orders in now to ensure you get them ASAP.

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## kraiza

It's looks like I will have one more Hoyt.:wink:


----------



## leefrog

Just ordered an ultra elite from my local pro shop. Hope can receive it soon


----------



## Q2DEATH

Archineer 30X said:


> All bows regardless of cam are setup 1/8" - 1/4" longer than AMO/ATA standard. We've found that this works best for our customers and dealers. It's pretty easy to get +/- 1/4" by twisting the harness.



Has that always been the case, even with older models? I shoot 29" and I like to use the side plate grips. On my 02,03's and 05 the 29 has fit me well and I'm wondering on an 07 if I'd need to adjust that by ordering a 28.5.

Thanks


----------



## Archineer 30X

Q2DEATH said:


> Has that always been the case, even with older models? I shoot 29" and I like to use the side plate grips. On my 02,03's and 05 the 29 has fit me well and I'm wondering on an 07 if I'd need to adjust that by ordering a 28.5.
> 
> Thanks


We have run draw lengths about 1/4" long for at least 7 or 8 years... probably longer than that so what worked in the past should work now.


----------



## sambarbowhunter

Archineer 30X said:


> Closer to 94 pounds on a 30", 80# Cam & 1/2 to a 30" Wheel & 1/2... Not that you would ever do that... right?:tongue:


well to be honest if the riser can handle it i wouldnt mind doing that because with the right arrow & broadhead i would feel confident that it would do a good job on asian water buffalo that we have down here in australia, that way i wouldnt have to compromise by using cams w/fingers wich i dont like to do.


----------



## trackwalli

*Price Guides*

I went to my local dealer and tried to order the 38 Ultra but was told that they had not received the new price guides and wanted to wait to order till they came in. Any idea when Hoyt will send these out to the dealers, im gettin anxious to get the new Ultra 38.


----------



## arod

*Anodized Risers?*

Does anyone know if Hoyt will put out any of there short draw bows with the anodized limbs? Even demo models? 

I am interested in the Trykon Sport for my wife but the catalog states they are only available in the powder coat. Not really happy with that since I put off ordering her the Rintec XL to see what the '07 models are like. Powder coat seems to much like paint to me; would love the polished riser.

Thanks


----------



## Q2DEATH

Archineer 30X said:


> We have run draw lengths about 1/4" long for at least 7 or 8 years... probably longer than that so what worked in the past should work now.


Thank you sir.


----------



## vito t

*The colours...*



arod said:


> Does anyone know if Hoyt will put out any of there short draw bows with the anodized limbs? Even demo models?
> 
> I am interested in the Trykon Sport for my wife but the catalog states they are only available in the powder coat. Not really happy with that since I put off ordering her the Rintec XL to see what the '07 models are like. Powder coat seems to much like paint to me; would love the polished riser.
> 
> Thanks


 

http://www.quicks.com/pdf/07HoytCat.pdf

Now, left click the catalog and select *zoom in*, then right click the colour section a few times (bottom left) until you can read the data you want...

There ya go...!!! 

:wink:


----------



## noklok

*arod try a Selena*

Arod,
Sounds like the Selena is the bow for your wife. Comes in all the anodized colors. Trykon Sport is a mag riser and only available in powder coat finishes.


----------



## arod

Thanks for the help. Yeah, I have been looking at the Selena for her, but found the Rintec XL to be a better bow and more in our price range. Kinda waiting to get a look and some feed back on the Trykon Sport to see how it stacks up. In the end I will compramise the finish for performance.

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

arod said:


> Thanks for the help. Yeah, I have been looking at the Selena for her, but found the Rintec XL to be a better bow and more in our price range. Kinda waiting to get a look and some feed back on the Trykon Sport to see how it stacks up. In the end I will compramise the finish for performance.
> 
> Thanks for the help all.



Just have her shoot them all and let her decide!

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## blainep

Vito T for PRESIDENT!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

blainep said:


> Vito T for PRESIDENT!


He and the Acherneer are the Man(s)!


:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Is Hoyt offering new finishes on their bows this year? I am referring to the METHOD of finishing, not the actual colors.
I saw somewhere in the new catalog, mention of "powder coat" finish, and "anodized"...
What kind of finishes do the bows have, and are this years finishes, any different from previous years???
Thanks guys...


----------



## bornagain

Paul Cataldo said:


> Is Hoyt offering new finishes on their bows this year? I am referring to the METHOD of finishing, not the actual colors.
> I saw somewhere in the new catalog, mention of "powder coat" finish, and "anodized"...
> What kind of finishes do the bows have, and are this years finishes, any different from previous years???
> Thanks guys...


Paul,

I think this was mentioned before but the "powder coat" is on the magnesium risers the "anodized" is on the alminum which has always been the case.


----------



## jzc

has anybody shot the new hoyts and compared them to the bowtech tribute? just wondering. i have a vtec and a bowtech tribute both have there good qualities bowtech draws smoother and has a harder wall and is faster. hoyt is ballenced better and is quiter.


----------



## rleague81

*I have a copy of the 07 catalog*

pm me your email address and i can send it. it's too large to upload to the thread


----------



## Q2DEATH

Hoyt rep is supposed to be in my area tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get a chance to shoot these babies a little bit.


----------



## tek

Q2DEATH said:


> Hoyt rep is supposed to be in my area tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get a chance to shoot these babies a little bit.



Looking forward to your opinion on the new bows.


----------



## Coach Jerry

Yes the new Hoyt's are out and the changes that they have made are limited on the selection of limb lenght Examle the pro has only one limb choice as where th ultra tec two choices. Starting to look like all the rest. ThePro Elite is looking like the best target bow, 11 ot the 16 bows are new.
Most of the changes are for the better, modefications on 2006 bows. There are two or three new cams for all types of shooters.


Big Daddy POP said:


> I'll give up nothing. Someone must have some bit of information out there. The Hoyt rep indicated that the lineup will be release in late October and it will be interesting to see what they do.
> 
> Peace out.
> 
> :darkbeer: :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## alexvpaq

Official I'll ruin my own bank account on a Helix and M1 in november ^^


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Coach Jerry said:


> Yes the new Hoyt's are out and the changes that they have made are limited on the selection of limb lenght Examle the pro has only one limb choice as where th ultra tec two choices. Starting to look like all the rest. ThePro Elite is looking like the best target bow, 11 ot the 16 bows are new.
> Most of the changes are for the better, modefications on 2006 bows. There are two or three new cams for all types of shooters.


Dude you are a bit late on the revelations here. Check the entire thread. That quote you cite was posted in Sept. 

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## wayne vince

*physical weight of the new hoyt bows*

does anybody know the physical weight of the new hoyt bows?


----------



## Q2DEATH

Thats a good question. The catalog says the Vectrix has a reduced weight over the Trykon but doesn't say what the weight is. Hopefully I'll find out in about an hour, the Hoyt rep is supposed to be at one of the shops.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Wasn't able to get the weights but these are some real nice bows. Much better looking in person than in the catalog.

Very nice shooting, huge upgrade over the zephyer cam.

I went in expecting to order the vectrix xl but was going to give the 38 ultra a fair shake. Wound up ordering the 38 pro. I wasn't even considering that model at all. I shot it just 'cause somebody else was shooting the vetrix, but as soon as i got it to full draw I knew I had to have it.

I still kinda feel like I just spent 800 bucks to get my '02 protec again, but at least its got a better camo job, better cam system and a little more speed.


----------



## concreethead

when will the HOYT web sight be upgraded


----------



## BOWGOD

i just want to give hoyt a big thank you for leaving me out this year             

now that i see the bow configurations i see that i am totally left out. the one thing i have always loved about hoyt is they always had a little something for everyone. well they cut that out this year. this was to be the year i was going to finally buy my pro elite and ha ha the first slap came when i saw they dropped the spiral cams. well i finally come to terms with c2 cams and ha ha slap number 2 smallest they go is 27 inches. 

well it's safe to say i'm done i'm just glad i have a couple of protecs from last year. 

am i the only one who is not happy with the new line up?


----------



## mbuemi

1)Finally an AEP prostaff guy
2)Im not TOO happy either. I agree with you, i COULD shoot any single one of their bows at 25". Dunno if i can anymore, havent checked specs. But i know where youre coming from.


----------



## BOWGOD

mbuemi said:


> 1)Finally an AEP prostaff guy
> 2)Im not TOO happy either. I agree with you, i COULD shoot any single one of their bows at 25". Dunno if i can anymore, havent checked specs. But i know where youre coming from.



1) all i want in a bow is a deflex riser generous brace height and an agressive enough cam to make up for the other 2

2) i believe there was already enough parralell limb bows in the world maybe one more in the line up would have been fine but there's like 6 new ones 
and nothing added (and a whole lot taken away) from guys like me who preffer the traditional bow design. (i have never found a parralell limb bow that shoot good for me) they are smoother to shoot but they defidently don't shoot near as good

3) why mess with perfection. the world has come to love the protec and ultratec and for the competative archer these designs were perfection

4) the unsuitable replacements for the protec and ultratec don't even come in draw lengths for the short draw guys the protec used to go down to 25 and the ultratec 23 now if your not a 27 inch or better draw your left out even if you did want to shoot one

5) what about the short draw competative shooter there is not one bow in the entire line that i would even consider an acceptable competition bow for guys with less than a 27 inch draw.

6) for the love of god i hope they come back to their sences come 2008. i am a loyal shooter and i'm not going to jump ship just because they had a bad year in the decision making department i do have a very good target bow and an identicle hunting bow that will get me through the year but i defidently will not be buying a new hoyt this year. 

7) this thread is the single most heartbreaking thing i've ever read on archerytalk


----------



## dynatec15

when will the website be up


----------



## Archineer 30X

BOWGOD said:


> i just want to give hoyt a big thank you for leaving me out this year
> 
> now that i see the bow configurations i see that i am totally left out. the one thing i have always loved about hoyt is they always had a little something for everyone. well they cut that out this year. this was to be the year i was going to finally buy my pro elite and ha ha the first slap came when i saw they dropped the spiral cams. well i finally come to terms with c2 cams and ha ha slap number 2 smallest they go is 27 inches.
> 
> well it's safe to say i'm done i'm just glad i have a couple of protecs from last year.
> 
> am i the only one who is not happy with the new line up?


Don't cry 38 Pro goes down to 26" with XT 2000's and C2 and 25" with Cam & 1/2... I know, I know... the catalog is wrong. Good thing you have a friend at the factory!:darkbeer:

38 Ultra goes 27" with Vector and 24 1/2" with Cam & 1/2. UltraElite XT2000 C2 goes to 24 1/2" draw!!!!! and ProElite XT2000 goes to 25 1/2". 

You hobbits are grumpy  Just messin' with ya.... Frodo


----------



## Paul Cataldo

BOWGOD said:


> am i the only one who is not happy with the new line up?





Errr, YES.... J/K bro.

Seriously though, as Arch Engineer said, don't cry, dry you're eye!!! It's all good!


----------



## BOWGOD

Archineer 30X said:


> Don't cry ProElite goes down to 26" with XT 2000's and C2 laddy... I know, I know... the catalog is wrong. Good thing you have a friend at the factory!:darkbeer:




oh my god i can only pray this is the truth

i read the catalog and saw the c2 cams said 27 inches and it broke my heart. i still wish they kept the spirals but the c2 will work. thank you archineer you are my mental savior.

PS 
I'M STILL KEEPING MY PROTECS YOU JUST CAN'T TOP PERFECTION


----------



## Paul Cataldo

So guys,
For those of us who currently shoot a Trykon this year, and want to upgrade to something similar, WHAT bow/cam/limb combo would that be? 
The Vectrix I presume? 
WHAT cam do I want? I am not unhappy with the Zephyr, but I will take everyone's word for it, and see if there is a smoother cam, that is easier to draw and just as fast.
I'm a short draw length (27.5"), and I want to shoot at least 270fps or better.

WHICH bow/cam/limb combo would you Trykon guys, who are also going to upgrade, go with???

Mostly hunting, with some occasional 3D...
Thanks guys.


----------



## Buckedup

I had the chance to shoot the new line up last week, when they were unvailed at Kinsey's Outdoors. It was the first time out in Pennsylvania. I can tell you that they improved over last years model by a *TON.*


----------



## Sonora88

I ordered My Vectrix XL this week, has Hoyt started to ship the '07's yet?


----------



## vito t

*Hmmmm....*



BOWGOD said:



> 1)
> 
> 3) why mess with perfection. the world has come to love the protec and ultratec and for the competative archer these designs were perfection


You reading my mind, bowgod??? :wink: 

(read this, if you have the time...: post 73, post 97...)


----------



## Q2DEATH

Sonora88 said:


> I ordered My Vectrix XL this week, has Hoyt started to ship the '07's yet?


From what I was told they have not started to ship yet. I too ordered one yesterday and was told I should have it by December 1st. It only took 3 weeks to get my Ultratec last time so I'm hoping for the same.

I'm thinking it shouldn't take long for mine because I ordered what is probably going to be the least in demand of the new line.


----------



## RickinMo

Paul Cataldo said:


> So guys,
> For those of us who currently shoot a Trykon this year, and want to upgrade to something similar, WHAT bow/cam/limb combo would that be?
> The Vectrix I presume?
> WHAT cam do I want? I am not unhappy with the Zephyr, but I will take everyone's word for it, and see if there is a smoother cam, that is easier to draw and just as fast.
> I'm a short draw length (27.5"), and I want to shoot at least 270fps or better.
> 
> WHICH bow/cam/limb combo would you Trykon guys, who are also going to upgrade, go with???
> 
> Mostly hunting, with some occasional 3D...
> Thanks guys.


The Vectrix will make you sooooooooooo happy it is a little lighter than the Trykon and the vector cam is so much smoother and so much better feeling on the back side than the Zephyr cam it is amazing and with the stealthshot It has even less hand shock and is even quieter than the Trykon and it doesn't have the string twang that some of the Trykons had.
The Vectrix shoots the same speeds as the Trykon so 270s shouldn't be problem
If you shoot one you won't be disappointed 
If you have any other questions drop me a PM I will do my best to answer it.
Rick


----------



## trackwalli

*30x*

I just ordered the 38 ultra for hunting and 3D, Was wondering If you could give me your opinion on which bow you think is better for indoor, the 38 Pro with the C2 or the ProElite with the C2. Both seem sweet but wondered if the higher brace height of 8 3/4 on the Pro Elite would be more foriving. Any help on this woud be appreciated.


----------



## MEarchernut

BOWGOD said:


> i just want to give hoyt a big thank you for leaving me out this year
> 
> now that i see the bow configurations i see that i am totally left out. the one thing i have always loved about hoyt is they always had a little something for everyone. well they cut that out this year. this was to be the year i was going to finally buy my pro elite and ha ha the first slap came when i saw they dropped the spiral cams. well i finally come to terms with c2 cams and ha ha slap number 2 smallest they go is 27 inches.
> 
> well it's safe to say i'm done i'm just glad i have a couple of protecs from last year.
> 
> am i the only one who is not happy with the new line up?


Nope I feel the same way -I had my heart set on a Spiral Cam Ultratec 26 1/2" draw this year - no Ultratec - no spirals and VERY limited options for someone with my drawlength. I just don't understand why virtually every bow has options up to 32" draw but hardly anything for less than 27". I mean give me a break how many 32" draws are really out there anyway - you'd have to be built like a gorilla!!!!!! Very disapointing for me to have my options limited so much by drawlength. The 38 series look like great bows but apperently us "stubby armed dwarfs" don't buy bows. Doesn't surprise me since the average archer tends to shoot a draw length that is too long - just like everything else they will build what the "majority" wants.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

MEarchernut-

I guess you missed this post by Archineer30x.





Archineer 30X said:


> Don't cry 38 Pro goes down to 26" with XT 2000's and C2 and 25" with Cam & 1/2... I know, I know... the catalog is wrong. Good thing you have a friend at the factory!:darkbeer:
> 
> 38 Ultra goes 27" with Vector and 24 1/2" with Cam & 1/2. UltraElite XT2000 C2 goes to 24 1/2" draw!!!!! and ProElite XT2000 goes to 25 1/2".
> 
> You hobbits are grumpy  Just messin' with ya.... Frodo


----------



## jheater

*Check again.*



BOWGOD said:


> i just want to give hoyt a big thank you for leaving me out this year
> 
> now that i see the bow configurations i see that i am totally left out. the one thing i have always loved about hoyt is they always had a little something for everyone. well they cut that out this year. this was to be the year i was going to finally buy my pro elite and ha ha the first slap came when i saw they dropped the spiral cams. well i finally come to terms with c2 cams and ha ha slap number 2 smallest they go is 27 inches.
> 
> well it's safe to say i'm done i'm just glad i have a couple of protecs from last year.
> 
> am i the only one who is not happy with the new line up?



DUd, 26" is ok, You need to ask a pro shop and not belive what is on the list. They go down too 26"


----------



## Paul Cataldo

RickinMo said:


> The Vectrix will make you sooooooooooo happy it is a little lighter than the Trykon and the vector cam is so much smoother and so much better feeling on the back side than the Zephyr cam it is amazing and with the stealthshot It has even less hand shock and is even quieter than the Trykon and it doesn't have the string twang that some of the Trykons had.
> The Vectrix shoots the same speeds as the Trykon so 270s shouldn't be problem
> If you shoot one you won't be disappointed
> If you have any other questions drop me a PM I will do my best to answer it.
> Rick



Thanks so much Rick!
I just might contact you, and pick your brain in the near future...
Paul C


----------



## mbuemi

Now you realize, the price of getting an old pro/ultra tec off ebay persay will skyrocket...Im sure there will be a lot of people who are sorta like me and bowgod who arent as fond of the tweaked pros and ultras as we were of the old ones. Somebody go buy a ton of them and we can sell them on ebay for 2000$ each. muahaha. we'll be rich.


----------



## RickinMo

Paul Cataldo said:


> Thanks so much Rick!
> I just might contact you, and pick your brain in the near future...
> Paul C



Any time at all

Rick


----------



## Greg Krause

I shoot a Trykon xl and love it but the new line is very nice. I shot them last monday night.
I ended up ordering a 29", 80# Vulcan! That this should shoot. The one I tried was only 70#'s and it was fast, smooth and accurate! I can't wait.


----------



## Archineer 30X

trackwalli said:


> I just ordered the 38 ultra for hunting and 3D, Was wondering If you could give me your opinion on which bow you think is better for indoor, the 38 Pro with the C2 or the ProElite with the C2. Both seem sweet but wondered if the higher brace height of 8 3/4 on the Pro Elite would be more foriving. Any help on this woud be appreciated.


Both should be excellent choices... The elite has limb options that might make it a better fit for you depending on your draw length. I like a bow near 40" for target at my 29" draw length. I also prefer the grip of the Elite risers for torque free consistency and they're certainly a proven platform for winning. If you want the best of the best for spots, the elite is the way to roll. The 38 Pro is a great bow, it's lighter and is probably a better finger bow because you have additional clearance for arrow paradox. Without the grip you also have a nice torque free grip that will really help you drive tacks. If cost is a factor in your decision, you're not giving up much by shooting the 38Pro. I think you'll see many of them on podiums this coming year. Good luck with your hunts and target shooting


----------



## trackwalli

*30x*

Thanx for taking the time to fill us in on the new bows and for the help you have given me, it has really helped.


----------



## Chicago_Hunter

I can't stand the wait. I hope my Vectrix ships soon. The shop said after thanksgiving. I am hoping to have it by the 28th so i can field test in on my TX hunt.


----------



## Q2DEATH

How much was the weight reduction from the Trkon XL to the Vectrix XL? 

I agree with others that the new cam on the Vectrix is much improved over the Trykon and at first I never saw, or rather felt, the weight that people were complaining about. But, when I tested out the trykon last year, it was bare bow. When I shot the Vectrix, it had a sight and a Fuse stab. that was probably only 6 inches and itself didn't seem very heavy. But, With those accessories on the Vectrix, it did seem that the bow was pretty dang heavy.

For treestand hunting it wouldn't be an issue cause you're not toting the bow very far. For us western dudes its a different story. I averaged almost 9 miles a day for eight days on my elk hunt this year and I don't think I'd want to lug that around. Having said that I know that, if you want a moderate A/A, parallel limbed bow, you're gonna have to deal with the weight 'cause of the long riser.

Really looking forward to my Pro 38


----------



## 4-D

Archineer 30X said:


> Both should be excellent choices... The elite has limb options that might make it a better fit for you depending on your draw length. I like a bow near 40" for target at my 29" draw length. I also prefer the grip of the Elite risers for torque free consistency and they're certainly a proven platform for winning. If you want the best of the best for spots, the elite is the way to roll. The 38 Pro is a great bow, it's lighter and is probably a better finger bow because you have additional clearance for arrow paradox. Without the grip you also have a nice torque free grip that will really help you drive tacks. If cost is a factor in your decision, you're not giving up much by shooting the 38Pro. I think you'll see many of them on podiums this coming year. Good luck with your hunts and target shooting



Archineer


How about a Pro with 3000 limbs in the standard offerings so you dont have to go to the Elite 

I think the line is great but this would really put the difference in the Pro and Ultra and leave the Ultra the same...I know some are going to say on the Ultra too but you cant do all and please all

As you stated a little more length for the 29 " + shooters with out the weight of the riser

It may be in these posts somewhere but I didnt have the time to go through

We are busy selling New Hoyts  

When the Rep came by we shot the pro with the new C2 cam and as always it will be a good x puncher...Also people are going to need to shoot the new cams before they come to conclusions.. The new C2 cam compared to the Spirals is going to give a more relaxed shot I think thus having more accurate shots longer

Me and the Rep talked about the 3000 limbs ??? and it would be nice to have them in the Pro..I think many others have talked about it as well...


----------



## vito t

*Help, Help, Help!!!!*



wayne vince said:


> does anybody know the physical weight of the new hoyt bows?


Men, am I eager too!!! I'm about to order a Pro Elite xt 2000 for my wife in like 3 seconds - for her birthday - but *physical weight* IS A BIIIIIG*?????????????????*

So ENYBODY - ARCHINEER 30X??? ANYBODY??? HELP! HILFE!!!

:tongue: 

PELEASE *THE physical weight for Pro Elite xt 2000 - '07* 

AND THANKS!!!! TO YA ALL!!!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Archineer Tell me I am OK!*



Archineer 30X said:


> Don't cry 38 Pro goes down to 26" with XT 2000's and C2 and 25" with Cam & 1/2... I know, I know... the catalog is wrong. Good thing you have a friend at the factory!:darkbeer:
> 
> 38 Ultra goes 27" with Vector and 24 1/2" with Cam & 1/2. UltraElite XT2000 C2 goes to 24 1/2" draw!!!!! and ProElite XT2000 goes to 25 1/2".
> 
> You hobbits are grumpy  Just messin' with ya.... Frodo


How about the proelite with [email protected] and XT3500 limbs. 

Will I be ok at 27 or 27.5"?


:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Buck_slayer6

does ne one know the base price for the vectrix. because i have to make a special trip to find out and i dont feel like it untill i find out


----------



## Q2DEATH

Buck_slayer6 said:


> does ne one know the base price for the vectrix. because i have to make a special trip to find out and i dont feel like it untill i find out


a phone call would save you from that special trip.


----------



## olehemlock

vito t said:


> Men, am I eager too!!! I'm about to order a Pro Elite xt 2000 for my wife in like 3 seconds - for her birthday - but *physical weight* IS A BIIIIIG*?????????????????*
> 
> So ENYBODY - ARCHINEER 30X??? ANYBODY??? HELP! HILFE!!!
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> PELEASE *THE physical weight for Pro Elite xt 2000 - '07*
> 
> AND THANKS!!!! TO YA ALL!!!


If it's the same as last year............4lbs-5oz's


----------



## vito t

*T H A N K S !!!!!!!*



olehemlock said:


> If it's the same as last year............4lbs-5oz's



Great!!! Thank you very much!!! My wife will love it: I've just placed an order 

for Pro Elite, xt 2000, cam & 1/2, 50 #, 26''... Jet black... 

You know, Im thinking: she outshoots me on 3 d track, so, she may just as 

well have a better bow... 

And one (or four...) more :cocktail: or :darkbeer: (depends on what you 

prefer) to you,olehemlock...  

vito

P.S. To those of you who wonder and are saying the bows are expensive...: 

I'm buying this bow in England. The price is 1128 Euros - 

*THAT'S 1.415 US $*.... Uh...


----------



## JohnAnderson

vito t said:


> PELEASE *THE physical weight for Pro Elite xt 2000 - '07*
> 
> AND THANKS!!!! TO YA ALL!!!


 '06 Model weighs 4.8 lbs.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

Sonora88 said:


> I ordered My Vectrix XL this week, has Hoyt started to ship the '07's yet?



for how much????????????


----------



## Q2DEATH

tcooll77 said:


> for how much????????????


They're running 769.00 here in NM. For some reason, here in the southwest, we always seem to pay about 150 more than elsewhere in the States.


----------



## vito t

*Thanks... to you too*



JohnAnderson said:


> '06 Model weighs 4.8 lbs.


So, another info... Thanks to you too, JohnAnderson...  :cocktail: or :darkbeer: 

But, what info is correct: 4lbs-5oz? 4lbs-8oz? 

Ah, it doesn't matter: :zip: 

I missed the info on draw lenght: don't know how, but I did it... :embara: :embara: 

I was informed by my pro-shop owner the module on this bow (ProElite xt 2000, 26'', 50 #, cam & 1/2) covers draw lenght from 24,5 - 27''. 
"Archi" said its from 25,5 up... I'm afraid I'll have to cancle it and order - what??? Don't know... UltraElite xt 2000 covers my wife's draw lenght, but the BH is only 7''. The pro 38 is too long, the Selena and others: same story, that is, not something I like or think is good enough for her... 

Or - should I turn to BowTech????:embara:   

I'm in a hack of a trouble if the draw lenght on 26'' moduel is rally from 
25,5''- 28'' ...


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Q2DEATH said:


> They're running 769.00 here in NM. For some reason, here in the southwest, we always seem to pay about 150 more than elsewhere in the States.



I doubt the rest of the country is going to be paying $619.00....
More like $729.00 at least....


----------



## olehemlock

vito t said:


> So, another info... Thanks to you too, JohnAnderson...  :cocktail: or :darkbeer:
> 
> But, what info is correct: 4lbs-5oz? 4lbs-8oz?
> 
> Ah, it doesn't matter: :zip:
> 
> I missed the info on draw lenght: don't know how, but I did it... :embara: :embara:
> 
> I was informed by my pro-shop owner the module on this bow (ProElite xt 2000, 26'', 50 #, cam & 1/2) covers draw lenght from 24,5 - 27''.
> "Archi" said its from 25,5 up... I'm afraid I'll have to cancle it and order - what??? Don't know... UltraElite xt 2000 covers my wife's draw lenght, but the BH is only 7''. The pro 38 is too long, the Selena and others: same story, that is, not something I like or think is good enough for her...
> 
> Or - should I turn to BowTech????:embara:
> 
> I'm in a hack of a trouble if the draw lenght on 26'' moduel is rally from
> 25,5''- 28'' ...


All I know is last years dealer's spec book said the Protec was 4lbs 4oz's and the ProElite was 4lbs 5oz's. the ProElite is pretty much unchanged for 2007. I don't know how it could be heavier this year.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Paul Cataldo said:


> I doubt the rest of the country is going to be paying $619.00....
> More like $729.00 at least....


I mis-stated what I said earlier. I paid 769 for mine but thats the "out of the box" price. I get that 'cause I set my bows up myself and don't need the shops help, and also because I asked for that price. 

The ones hanging on the wall will be priced at 899.00, if you just pull one of the wall and say, I'll take it, thats what you pay. They throw in that extra markup for the time they're going to spend setting up the bow for people. However, if you set up the bow yourself but don't ask for the out of the box price...899. Thats where I got the 150 from.


----------



## Fatbob

*I'm to antzy!!!*

$899 for the Vectrix? That can't be right. Aren't they suppose to be around $750 like the Trykon was. I am getting way to excited for these bows to get to the shops. I have been saving the money for about 2 months and now have it. I am just waiting to shoot and buy the vectrix. I just hope that it is everything that it is said to be. Hey, 30x, have they shipped yet?


----------



## DDaily

Was told some shipped and will be i next week!!!


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

i can see the hole in my wallet...and pocket and my banks broke.  
but i need a new bow my draws to short (you can change the cams..but why  )


----------



## mjacobs576jq

Not sure if everyone saw or not, but the updated hoyt website is up and running....

www.hoyt.com


----------



## DDaily

Shop here in AZ got 3 new ones today!!But still not mine!


----------



## mbuemi

Well i guess us short guys and gals wont be shooting the pro/ultra tec equivelants.


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Well if the new Hoyts are getting marked up AGAIN this year, then myself, and most guys I know will for sure be jumping ship saying ADIOS to Hoyt this year....

Sheesh.... Someone tell me it isn't so. Hoyts execs got enough damn money.. Give us LOYAL customers a break for once Hoyt...


----------



## bowhunter7532

vectrix will be a little cheaper than the trykon here. under 699.00


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Paul Cataldo said:


> Well if the new Hoyts are getting marked up AGAIN this year, then myself, and most guys I know will for sure be jumping ship saying ADIOS to Hoyt this year....
> 
> Sheesh.... Someone tell me it isn't so. Hoyts execs got enough damn money.. Give us LOYAL customers a break for once Hoyt...



Just so my local proshop and the prices will be in line with last years models with a slight increase. Nothing approaching the $800.00 mark except the elite series. Most were in the $600-700 plus range.

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Big Daddy POP said:


> the prices will be in line with last years models with a slight increase.
> : ukey:



Yeah,
A "SLIGHT" increase... They're SLOWLY trying to move UP on us each year to see how far we'll go..
What a shameful attempt....


----------



## Muleybuck

Anyone know what the 38's are being priced at?


----------



## jarjarbinks06

*Grow the hell up~!!!!*



> Yeah,
> A "SLIGHT" increase... They're SLOWLY trying to move UP on us each year to see how far we'll go..
> What a shameful attempt....



Look Hoyt is by no means trying to rip us off, covertly. Or doing it subtle so that it is sneaky. That slight increase is pretty damn good for a whole revamped line up!!! Anytime there is a new model in any hobby any sport... guess what... the price is not the same the next year~!!!! if u like tennis guess what the new 07 models of tennis rackets are slightly more than last years.. if u like Harley Davidson equipment for your bike, guess what.. 07 bike model equipment bumped up a bit in price from 06.. If you like Rifles, guess what this years Remington model is a bit more than 06 line up.. and so on and so on. So stop ur belly achin, industries that rely on product innovation for surviving the market, are not gonna stay the same price every year and neither is nothing else that is a sport or favorite hobby. Most hobbies are expensive , GET OVER IT!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Paul Cataldo said:


> Yeah,
> A "SLIGHT" increase... They're SLOWLY trying to move UP on us each year to see how far we'll go..
> What a shameful attempt....


Would you like some cheese with that...................:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: 

If you do not like the prices of the best bows on the planet buy something else, there is plenty to choose from..................

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Muleybuck said:


> Anyone know what the 38's are being priced at?


Mid to upper $600's?

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## JohnAnderson

Paul Cataldo said:


> Well if the new Hoyts are getting marked up AGAIN this year, then myself, and most guys I know will for sure be jumping ship saying ADIOS to Hoyt this year....
> 
> Sheesh.... Someone tell me it isn't so. Hoyts execs got enough damn money.. Give us LOYAL customers a break for once Hoyt...


When you say "marked up again" you make it sound like they are only increasing the prices for the sake of making more money. I am sure that there manufacturing costs, research and development costs, salaries, taxes, supplies, etc. have all increased. 

You are getting the finest product at a very fair price. If you want a lesser product, buy a Mathews.


----------



## megan

*Price Increase*

It's called inflation guys. Get used to it.


----------



## imadragonkeeper

I really wanted to try the Selena as Im in the market for a hunting bow, but my local dealer doesn't carry the Hoyt line. The closest dealer is about 2 hours away and hubby doesn't think its worth it to drive that far to try the one bow. Does anyone know if there is a way to have a demo bow shipped to you (for a fee of course) to try and either purchase right then or return? I used to deal with a saddle shop that would do that with saddles so you could see if they fit your horses before actually paying for them (they would do a preauthorization on your credit card and only run it through if you decided to keep it - otherwise they tore it up when you returned the saddle). Any bow dealers do anything like that? I really like my local proshop...maybe I can talk him into carrying Hoyts


----------



## Archineer 30X

vito t said:


> Men, am I eager too!!! I'm about to order a Pro Elite xt 2000 for my wife in like 3 seconds - for her birthday - but *physical weight* IS A BIIIIIG*?????????????????*
> 
> So ENYBODY - ARCHINEER 30X??? ANYBODY??? HELP! HILFE!!!
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> PELEASE *THE physical weight for Pro Elite xt 2000 - '07*
> 
> AND THANKS!!!! TO YA ALL!!!


4.4 pounds... 2 Kilos


----------



## Archineer 30X

4-D said:


> Archineer
> 
> 
> How about a Pro with 3000 limbs in the standard offerings so you dont have to go to the Elite
> 
> I think the line is great but this would really put the difference in the Pro and Ultra and leave the Ultra the same...I know some are going to say on the Ultra too but you cant do all and please all
> 
> As you stated a little more length for the 29 " + shooters with out the weight of the riser
> 
> It may be in these posts somewhere but I didnt have the time to go through
> 
> We are busy selling New Hoyts
> 
> When the Rep came by we shot the pro with the new C2 cam and as always it will be a good x puncher...Also people are going to need to shoot the new cams before they come to conclusions.. The new C2 cam compared to the Spirals is going to give a more relaxed shot I think thus having more accurate shots longer
> 
> Me and the Rep talked about the 3000 limbs ??? and it would be nice to have them in the Pro..I think many others have talked about it as well...


You can order the 38Pro with 3000's. It is a custom tune, but you're not the first to ask. Already seen a couple of those come across my desk.


----------



## Archineer 30X

vito t said:


> So, another info... Thanks to you too, JohnAnderson...  :cocktail: or :darkbeer:
> 
> But, what info is correct: 4lbs-5oz? 4lbs-8oz?
> 
> Ah, it doesn't matter: :zip:
> 
> I missed the info on draw lenght: don't know how, but I did it... :embara: :embara:
> 
> I was informed by my pro-shop owner the module on this bow (ProElite xt 2000, 26'', 50 #, cam & 1/2) covers draw lenght from 24,5 - 27''.
> "Archi" said its from 25,5 up... I'm afraid I'll have to cancle it and order - what??? Don't know... UltraElite xt 2000 covers my wife's draw lenght, but the BH is only 7''. The pro 38 is too long, the Selena and others: same story, that is, not something I like or think is good enough for her...
> 
> Or - should I turn to BowTech????:embara:
> 
> I'm in a hack of a trouble if the draw lenght on 26'' moduel is rally from
> 25,5''- 28'' ...



It goes down to 24 1/2"


----------



## Archineer 30X

Paul Cataldo said:


> Yeah,
> A "SLIGHT" increase... They're SLOWLY trying to move UP on us each year to see how far we'll go..
> What a shameful attempt....


The price of aluminum is up 30%... we didn't transfer any of that to you folks. I think the bows went up like $10 this year... Sorry


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

if i dont find the vetrix under 700 im getting a martin bengal...no one would ever of thought of that


----------



## Archineer 30X

imadragonkeeper said:


> I really wanted to try the Selena as Im in the market for a hunting bow, but my local dealer doesn't carry the Hoyt line. The closest dealer is about 2 hours away and hubby doesn't think its worth it to drive that far to try the one bow. Does anyone know if there is a way to have a demo bow shipped to you (for a fee of course) to try and either purchase right then or return? I used to deal with a saddle shop that would do that with saddles so you could see if they fit your horses before actually paying for them (they would do a preauthorization on your credit card and only run it through if you decided to keep it - otherwise they tore it up when you returned the saddle). Any bow dealers do anything like that? I really like my local proshop...maybe I can talk him into carrying Hoyts


If he's the only shop within two hours he should be able to pick up Hoyt depending on the amount of business he does. I don't know of any dealers doing demo's. Where are you located?


----------



## 10xring

*Might have missed this....*

Archineer 30X,

If you had a 60 pound bow with C2 cams and decided to switch to spirals, what would that do to the poundage?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## coelkbowhunter

*got my VECTRIX*

:tongue: I GOT MY NEW VECTRIC XL TO DAY AND IT'S A GREAT SHOOTER.SMOOTH AND VERY NICE TO SHOOT.I HAD IT SHOOTING X'S WITH BROADHEADS IN LESS THAN A HOUR.I WILL BE IN THE TREE IN THE MORNING WITH MY NEW VECTRIX WAITING FOR A SHOOTER BUCK.:tongue:


----------



## tek

Archineer 30X said:


> You can order the 38Pro with 3000's. It is a custom tune, but you're not the first to ask. Already seen a couple of those come across my desk.



Have you seen any 38 Ultras go across your desk with XT500 limbs? 

If not, do you think that is a possible combination for a short draw of 27 3/8"?


----------



## Q2DEATH

coelkbowhunter said:


> :tongue: I GOT MY NEW VECTRIC XL TO DAY AND IT'S A GREAT SHOOTER.SMOOTH AND VERY NICE TO SHOOT.I HAD IT SHOOTING X'S WITH BROADHEADS IN LESS THAN A HOUR.I WILL BE IN THE TREE IN THE MORNING WITH MY NEW VECTRIX WAITING FOR A SHOOTER BUCK.:tongue:


How long was the wait? I'm pretty geeked about my 38 Pro and I don't think it'll be as popular as the Vectrix models so the wait shouldn't be as long cause there's fewer people wanting them. Just my theory but I hope I'm right.


----------



## jheater

*How short?*



mbuemi said:


> Well i guess us short guys and gals wont be shooting the pro/ultra tec equivelants.


I am 26" hunting and 25 target. They will work for me! How short are you?


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Archineer - 
Im in Holden, MO about an hour East of KCMO. When I want to get a map to the nearest dealer it said 1 hour 49 minutes! 
I really want to shoot these new bows, but I feel like thats kind of far to go to try one or 3 ....I have a 24.5-25" draw and draw weight around 45#(for now) and I plan to just hunt with it. Looks like the Selena, Avenger or Vulcan would fit, but I hate to buy something without trying it first however tempting after reading all the great feedback and info in this thread!!
Plus hubby is very Proshop loyal..he doesn't want me to go to anyone but "his" guy lol


----------



## megan

*Selena?*

Hey Lisa, you could just take a road trip and try the bows out. If you like one, then buy it that day. The only problem is, if your'e like me, you have to take your bow to the pro shop for tune ups. But if you or your hubby can do the work, then it shouldn't be a problem. The long drive is well worth it to get a bow you really like and trust! I have it made because my pro shop is only 15 minutes away, and it sells Hoyt! I am also considering getting a Vulcan, Selena, Avenger, or Trykon. If you buy one of these, tell me what you think. good luck.


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Thanks Megan - I will if I can talk hubby into "cheating" on his proshop!


----------



## trackwalli

*30x*

How about pulling some of those designer strings of yours and help me get my 38 Ultra sent out to :wink: Can't wait to get my hands on it. If it gets here soon I'll know you were looking out for a fellow AT member. Seriously PM if u can help.

Trackwalli


----------



## DanDaMan

What are the weights of the bows? I am interested in the Vulcan specifically.
Dan


----------



## mnbob

*Scientific Dog Study Challange.*

Why doesnt scentlok do a real life expereiment like is suggested by memories. Every real life experiment done with carbon and dogs sense of smell has shown that dogs have no problem finding people hiding in carbon suits. Scentlok claimed in their own magazine that the smelling of cannines and dear are similar (Point Blank 2005 Edition} Lets see if Scentlok is willing to a truely sceintific test that is done totally indepently. I think Not ?


----------



## Q2DEATH

I see a couple of people are wondering about the Vulcan, for what its worth, I shot one last week and that thing shoots AMAZING, or AMAZEING, not sure it you're supposed to drop the "e" there. Very smooth even without a stabilizer or anything on it.


----------



## imadragonkeeper

For those of you here with proshops/dealerships - if a customer brings a bow to you for tuning or to buy accessories that you didnt sell them (for whatever reason - they bought used or new elsewhere - like maybe you didnt arry that particular brand). Are you okay with this? I mean obviously you'd have liked to sell the whole deal, but they are still coming to you for your expertise and to spend money right? I'm asking this because no one can carry ALL the bows that are out there and we as customers shouldn't have to feel we are restricted to the brands our preferred dealer carries. I really want to go shoot the Hoyts and if I bought one I would still go to my local guy to purchase all the accessories, but he carries Mathews, Martin and Bowtech. All great bows, but being a woman limits my selection somewhat and I want to shoot a bunch of different ones before I choose. Would you as a proshop/dealer have problems with this??


LOL by the way Q2 - you always drop the E when adding ing  so you were right the first time


----------



## oneshot7mm-08

does anyone know the price for a vectrix i wanna shoot one and see first


----------



## Hoyt Hunter

I really like the Vulcan I would like to shoot it I was saving for a trykon but that is going to Vulcan if I can find out a price


----------



## Kotten1

*ultra or pro*

Hello Archineer,

I got interested in archery due to my love of hunting. Now I find myself quite obsessed with archery. I shoot year round in my back yard. I have found myself becoming extremely concerned with improving my accuracy. I currently have a 2003 Cybertec (60#, 31"). I believe that the new Pro or Ultra would offer me better accuracy potential. Due to the higher let-off, it seems that the 38 Ultra would be slightly better for hunting. Thus that is the way I am leaning. My only worry is that the 38 Pro will still have a slight accuracy advantage over the 38 Ultra. What are your thoughts? Any advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*38 Pro*



Kotten1 said:


> Hello Archineer,
> 
> I got interested in archery due to my love of hunting. Now I find myself quite obsessed with archery. I shoot year round in my back yard. I have found myself becoming extremely concerned with improving my accuracy. I currently have a 2003 Cybertec (60#, 31"). I believe that the new Pro or Ultra would offer me better accuracy potential. Due to the higher let-off, it seems that the 38 Ultra would be slightly better for hunting. Thus that is the way I am leaning. My only worry is that the 38 Pro will still have a slight accuracy advantage over the 38 Ultra. What are your thoughts? Any advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated.



Dude the 38 pro is very close to the protec. I owned the ultratec which is similar to the 38 ultra. When I switched to the protec there was a noticable increase in accuracy and very minimal loss of speed. If the same holds true of these new models, you should notice the difference in the 38 pro and ultra. Speed in my humble opinion is a non-issue. If it were me, 38 pro is the more accurate bow, all things being equal on the new models.....

Good luck!

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## 3rdplace

Thanks for all the info Archineer 30X.

Could you also tell me the "overall" length of the 38 Ultra with a 29" cam. I'm wondering how the overall length will compare with my 03 Ultratec XT3000 #4 cam. The new cams look "taller" so I was wondering.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Handwritten orders???*

Archineer30X-

Tell me that your CSRs are not hand writing orders!!!

I put my order in for an Ultraelite xt3000 & C2 cams they day after the lineup was put out and they're telling me the CSRs can't enter orders because the system isn't ready for the 2007 lineup.

I called you guys up and was told the same thing (think it was Monday, 11/5). I got to imagine this is going to be a delivery nightmare for you guys. Please tell me this isn't so.  

Just make sure mind doesn't get out of order, I'm #10 in line from what I've been told!!!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

Also 6-8 weeks for camo????


----------



## Q2DEATH

imadragonkeeper said:


> For those of you here with proshops/dealerships - if a customer brings a bow to you for tuning or to buy accessories that you didnt sell them (for whatever reason - they bought used or new elsewhere - like maybe you didnt arry that particular brand). Are you okay with this? I mean obviously you'd have liked to sell the whole deal, but they are still coming to you for your expertise and to spend money right? I'm asking this because no one can carry ALL the bows that are out there and we as customers shouldn't have to feel we are restricted to the brands our preferred dealer carries. I really want to go shoot the Hoyts and if I bought one I would still go to my local guy to purchase all the accessories, but he carries Mathews, Martin and Bowtech. All great bows, but being a woman limits my selection somewhat and I want to shoot a bunch of different ones before I choose. Would you as a proshop/dealer have problems with this??
> 
> 
> LOL by the way Q2 - you always drop the E when adding ing  so you were right the first time



Thank you very much, I will remember that.

As far as the pro shops go, they should have no problem with it. Unfortunately alot of them do. Archery has got to be the most individualized sport/pastime/hobby there is. There is just SO much to choose from, it may take awhile but you will eventually find a setup that feels like it was custom made just for you. Proshop owners do know this and should be respectful of the fact that you may find something that works awesome for you that they may not carry. A proshop just can't carry every line of product there is and they shouldn't expect you to buy what they have just 'cause its what they stock.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Double Lung 'Em said:


> Archineer30X-
> 
> Tell me that your CSRs are not hand writing orders!!!
> 
> I put my order in for an Ultraelite xt3000 & C2 cams they day after the lineup was put out and they're telling me the CSRs can't enter orders because the system isn't ready for the 2007 lineup.
> 
> I called you guys up and was told the same thing (think it was Monday, 11/5). I got to imagine this is going to be a delivery nightmare for you guys. Please tell me this isn't so.
> 
> Just make sure mind doesn't get out of order, I'm #10 in line from what I've been told!!!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:
> 
> Also 6-8 weeks for camo????


The CSR that demo'd the line at my shop hand wrote the order but he told me Hoyt was ahead of the game right now and delivery shouldn't be a problem. I'd be looking at 4 weeks. We'll see.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Q2-

I'm not talking about having a Hoyt rep take orders at the dealer, I'm talking about my dealer CALLING Hoyt and they are hand writing orders and their system isn't set-up to process all of the 2007 bows. I was told it would be next week before the system is ready. Sounds like a logistical nightmare.


----------



## wihunter402

Q2 - So the Vulcan shoots nice eh? I would like to try it. I am surprised that it is NOT a parallel limb bow and is lacking the advanced tec riser. I still have got to shoot one and see what it is like. Don't think I will be doing anything until the '08's come out because I just can't get a new one every year no matter how much I would like too. Gonna start my bow fund now though.


----------



## megan

imadragonkeeper said:


> Thanks Megan - I will if I can talk hubby into "cheating" on his proshop!


Ha Ha. That could take awhile! good luck anyway.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

wihunter402 said:



> Q2 - So the Vulcan shoots nice eh? I would like to try it. I am surprised that it is NOT a parallel limb bow and is lacking the advanced tec riser.


Vulcan _not_ a parallel limbed bow???  

You are looking at the Hoyt 2007 Vulcan right? Because that bow is a parallel limb style bow.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Double Lung 'Em said:


> Q2-
> 
> I'm not talking about having a Hoyt rep take orders at the dealer, I'm talking about my dealer CALLING Hoyt and they are hand writing orders and their system isn't set-up to process all of the 2007 bows. I was told it would be next week before the system is ready. Sounds like a logistical nightmare.



I guess I just didn't read your post right. Yea, that does sound like a nightmare. 

I was just at the shop today and the Vectrix models are starting to show up. I don't know how Hoyt works it but maybe they make a ton of bows to ship to dealers when dealers place their orders and customer special orders are made when recieved. I was kind of hoping that since the shop had already recieved some new models mine would have been in the mix, but it wasn't.


----------



## Q2DEATH

wihunter402 said:


> Q2 - So the Vulcan shoots nice eh? I would like to try it. I am surprised that it is NOT a parallel limb bow and is lacking the advanced tec riser. I still have got to shoot one and see what it is like. Don't think I will be doing anything until the '08's come out because I just can't get a new one every year no matter how much I would like too. Gonna start my bow fund now though.


The Vulcan is definately parallel limbed and it is a sweet shooting bow. I think I owned a Supertec in the past and I think Hoyt definately makes the smoothest shooting speed bows hands down.


----------



## Kotten1

*Dude the 38 pro is very close to the protec. I owned the ultratec which is similar to the 38 ultra. When I switched to the protec there was a noticable increase in accuracy and very minimal loss of speed. If the same holds true of these new models, you should notice the difference in the 38 pro and ultra. Speed in my humble opinion is a non-issue. If it were me, 38 pro is the more accurate bow, all things being equal on the new models.....*

Thanks for the input. I suspected that this may be the case. I agree with you 100%. Speed is nice, but accuracy is my main goal.


----------



## DanDaMan

Q2, I still would like to know how much the Vulcan weighs? If anybody has that info, please post it. I really dont understand why Hoyt stopped putting weights on their web site. 
Dan


----------



## thndrr

Archineer 30X said:


> Tunes should be available within two weeks on the website. Can't really make a good estimate on your delivery date for that bow. However, we're working hard on delivery issues this year tying our best to streamline the factory and redesign our inventory and order system to be much better at first in first out order service. I am still working on the cam you'll need, but it should be finished and sent to production next week. Hopefully you'll have your bow in time to get it to you so you can shoot it for the whole indoor season.


   he ordered my bow.........exactly !! No C2 cams in 27.5" yet for proelite ??? Please tell me it isn't so !!  Mine was ordered with our rep on 11/1.............sniff, sniff:embara:


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*For CRYIN OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!*



> I'm talking about my dealer CALLING Hoyt and they are hand writing orders and their system isn't set-up to process all of the 2007 bows.



Chill and relax... i'm sure if archineer says that the procedure for shipping bows out has vastly improved for this coming year.... then give 'em a break...jeeezzz the key words are "2007" bows... So heck we should feel ok about the fact that Hoyt has released their line up this early. So if you had a hand written order and the "computer system" is not quite ready for some models more than others ..SO WHAT!!! These are 07 models...it's November 9th for Cryin out loud! Your starting a ***** on a subject that hasnt even happened we are in 2006 of November, so even if you didnt get it in the system untill 6 weeks from now ... big deal, its not like it is late or not on time if it was like mid Feb or March of 07 than yah, gripe is good. But give poor Hoyt workers a break.! geesh.


----------



## thndrr

imadragonkeeper said:


> Archineer -
> Im in Holden, MO about an hour East of KCMO. When I want to get a map to the nearest dealer it said 1 hour 49 minutes!
> I really want to shoot these new bows, but I feel like thats kind of far to go to try one or 3 ....I have a 24.5-25" draw and draw weight around 45#(for now) and I plan to just hunt with it. Looks like the Selena, Avenger or Vulcan would fit, but I hate to buy something without trying it first however tempting after reading all the great feedback and info in this thread!!
> Plus hubby is very Proshop loyal..he doesn't want me to go to anyone but "his" guy lol


Roger's Sporting Good's, Liberty, Mo. (NE KCMO) 816-781-9026


----------



## imadragonkeeper

thndrr said:


> Roger's Sporting Good's, Liberty, Mo. (NE KCMO) 816-781-9026


Thanks thndrr - someone else pm'd me this place too - I'm going to call them tomorrow!!


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Kotten1 said:


> *Dude the 38 pro is very close to the protec. I owned the ultratec which is similar to the 38 ultra. When I switched to the protec there was a noticable increase in accuracy and very minimal loss of speed. If the same holds true of these new models, you should notice the difference in the 38 pro and ultra. Speed in my humble opinion is a non-issue. If it were me, 38 pro is the more accurate bow, all things being equal on the new models.....*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I suspected that this may be the case. I agree with you 100%. Speed is nice, but accuracy is my main goal.



I hear you brother. Accuracy is everthing!

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## thndrr

imadragonkeeper said:


> Thanks thndrr - someone else pm'd me this place too - I'm going to call them tomorrow!!


talk to Bob or Russ, tell em' I sent ya !


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

It is called long wait time and lost orders. If they are 2007 bows don't release them in 2006 and not expect customers to demand that you deliver the bows within a reasonable amount of time after release.

I'm not waiting 6 weeks to get my order in the system, it's already been almost 3 weeks (ordered day after they were released) and then have to wait another 6-8 weeks for delivery for a camo colored bow.

Hoyt has also already lost my order once so far so I'm now farther down the list then when originally ordered. The dealer waited until this week to call and make sure everything was okay with the order since Hoyt said the system would be ready and was told they had no record of the order and it had to be placed again via a handwritten order.





Luvs2shoot said:


> Chill and relax... i'm sure if archineer says that the procedure for shipping bows out has vastly improved for this coming year.... then give 'em a break...jeeezzz the key words are "2007" bows... So heck we should feel ok about the fact that Hoyt has released their line up this early. So if you had a hand written order and the "computer system" is not quite ready for some models more than others ..SO WHAT!!! These are 07 models...it's November 9th for Cryin out loud! Your starting a ***** on a subject that hasnt even happened we are in 2006 of November, so even if you didnt get it in the system untill 6 weeks from now ... big deal, its not like it is late or not on time if it was like mid Feb or March of 07 than yah, gripe is good. But give poor Hoyt workers a break.! geesh.


----------



## megan

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Vulcan _not_ a parallel limbed bow???
> 
> You are looking at the Hoyt 2007 Vulcan right? Because that bow is a parallel limb style bow.


Actually the Vulcan *DOESN'T* have parallel limbs. The only hoyts with parallel limbs are the Vectrix and Trykon. Check out the Hoyt website. They have configurations for every bow.:wink:


----------



## Hit-em

Found out today that my Vextrix XL is scheduled to be built next week :whoo: 

Made my Day !!


----------



## Fatbob

*Finally!!!*

Hey everyone,

I finally got to shoot the vectrix. It is awesome. I was expecting to get one the day I was there because originally I shot 28" draw. But, I was shooting a 29" and the shop dude watching me shoot said it looked like I needed a 29 1/2", which he did not have in stock. So I am hoping the order doesn't take to long. It sounds like some of you guys are having nightmares w/ shipping from Hoyt. I am sure they are trying their hardest to get all the orders filled. Just think, I am sure there are thousands of bows that they are trying to get out in a few weeks time, because everyone is so damn antzy (including myself). Well I paid $750 for my Vectrix, so the price from Trykon to Vectrix did not go up at all. I am pretty happy about that. Anyway 30x you guys at Hoyt are doing awesome. I would like to meet you in person one day and just shake your hand! Thanks.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

megan said:


> Actually the Vulcan *DOESN'T* have parallel limbs. The only hoyts with parallel limbs are the Vectrix and Trykon. Check out the Hoyt website. They have configurations for every bow.:wink:


Yes... but it also says that the Vector Cams on the 38 Ultra only goes down to 27" when it really goes down to 26" and on the Vectrix page, it shows the camo Vectrix XL labeled as the Vectrix and vice versa. I believe it's an error although I could be wrong.

Just looking at the bow, if the Trykon Jr. is considered a parallel limb bow, the Vulcan has to be parallel limb as well. Much wider angles on the limbs with the Trykon Jr. 

Also, if you take a look at the limb types, Vulcan uses the XT500 limbs just like the Trykon, Vectrix, and Vectrix XL. Although it could be that a short limbed, conventional style bow would be able to be outfitted with XT500 limbs and not maintain parallel limb geometry.

It seems to me that there's just another error with the config chart is all.


----------



## Archineer 30X

10xring said:


> Archineer 30X,
> 
> If you had a 60 pound bow with C2 cams and decided to switch to spirals, what would that do to the poundage?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


You'll lose about 5 pounds. Hoyt will not ship cams for cam swaps until production bows are 100% caught up (probably march). Hope that helps!


----------



## Archineer 30X

Double Lung 'Em said:


> It is called long wait time and lost orders. If they are 2007 bows don't release them in 2006 and not expect customers to demand that you deliver the bows within a reasonable amount of time after release.
> 
> I'm not waiting 6 weeks to get my order in the system, it's already been almost 3 weeks (ordered day after they were released) and then have to wait another 6-8 weeks for delivery for a camo colored bow.
> 
> Hoyt has also already lost my order once so far so I'm now farther down the list then when originally ordered. The dealer waited until this week to call and make sure everything was okay with the order since Hoyt said the system would be ready and was told they had no record of the order and it had to be placed again via a handwritten order.


The orders for everything Except C2 are being entered into our system. The C2's will be entered next week in the order they were placed. The C2 cam tunes will be complete today. It's a very organized system so there won't be a problem. Some of the smaller C2 cam sizes will take a little longer to get, but we have a lot of resources for machining cams and will use all of them to make sure everybody gets their bows in the least amount of time possible... better delivery than ever. Hope that helps ease your worry. If not, take two of these and write me tomorrow. :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Archineer 30X

megan said:


> Actually the Vulcan *DOESN'T* have parallel limbs. The only hoyts with parallel limbs are the Vectrix and Trykon. Check out the Hoyt website. They have configurations for every bow.:wink:


Actually, it does... the geometry is identical to the vectrix with more reflex built into the riser. Hope that helps,\

30X


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Anyone been able to find anything out about the weights of the new bows yet?


----------



## Q2DEATH

Fatbob said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I finally got to shoot the vectrix. It is awesome. I was expecting to get one the day I was there because originally I shot 28" draw. But, I was shooting a 29" and the shop dude watching me shoot said it looked like I needed a 29 1/2", which he did not have in stock. So I am hoping the order doesn't take to long. It sounds like some of you guys are having nightmares w/ shipping from Hoyt. I am sure they are trying their hardest to get all the orders filled. Just think, I am sure there are thousands of bows that they are trying to get out in a few weeks time, because everyone is so damn antzy (including myself). Well I paid $750 for my Vectrix, so the price from Trykon to Vectrix did not go up at all. I am pretty happy about that. Anyway 30x you guys at Hoyt are doing awesome. I would like to meet you in person one day and just shake your hand! Thanks.



No offense, but you may want to measure you're draw length to be sure. Those bows don't have adjustable cams and I wouldn't want to trust my cash or my order because the shop dude said it "looked" like you needed a 29.5.

Dandaman, I don't know about the weight, if I had to guess I would put it right at 4 pounds. Its only 33" so I doubt it weighs more than that.


----------



## Flintlock1776

*My New Hoyt*

I bought the 2006 UltraTech and will pick it up from Christmas. I hope this bow will be a vast improvement over the PSE Fire Flight 33 I bought this fall at a big box store. It broke, parts are loose, makes a lot of noise etc.. 

I'll have the money by Christmas and can't wait to get a good bow the Hoyt Ultratech! I earned, no more big box stores for a bow purchase, I'm sticking with the Pro Archery store. Big box, man, what was I thinking!

New Hoyts are fine but the UltraTech fit my budget.


----------



## ProtecMan

imadragonkeeper said:


> Archineer -
> Im in Holden, MO about an hour East of KCMO. When I want to get a map to the nearest dealer it said 1 hour 49 minutes!
> I really want to shoot these new bows, but I feel like thats kind of far to go to try one or 3 ....I have a 24.5-25" draw and draw weight around 45#(for now) and I plan to just hunt with it. Looks like the Selena, Avenger or Vulcan would fit, but I hate to buy something without trying it first however tempting after reading all the great feedback and info in this thread!!
> Plus hubby is very Proshop loyal..he doesn't want me to go to anyone but "his" guy lol


Lisa,
Say hi to Larry Beavers for me! No bigger than Holden is, I'm sure you know who he is.:wink: At one time he was a big Hoyt fan, but I think he's switched teams on me (Ross 337). :wink: Give Larry a call, he should be a big help in deciding which bow will work for you and while your doing that, tell him I said hi!


----------



## Fatbob

Q2DEATH said:


> No offense, but you may want to measure you're draw length to be sure. Those bows don't have adjustable cams and I wouldn't want to trust my cash or my order because the shop dude said it "looked" like you needed a 29.5.
> 
> Dandaman, I don't know about the weight, if I had to guess I would put it right at 4 pounds. Its only 33" so I doubt it weighs more than that.



You know, I had an Ultramag @ 28" and it seemed fine. I have been measured and been told different answers by different shops. When I was at the shop shooting I tryed the 29 in the Vectrix, and the 29 1/2" in the trykon. I did notice that with the 29 I was ducking my head a little, and the 29 1/2 felt better to me, and at full draw it went to the corner of my mouth like it should. Plus I know the guys at the shop will make sure I leave with the right size. Went the bow comes in, they will set it up for me, and I get to shoot as long as I please to make sure that I like how it feels, and if I don't like the length, they will get me the length I want at no extra charge. Thanks for the input though. If you have anymore let me know.


----------



## DesertRat

*Going the other way, Spiral to C2 or Vector*

Archineer 30X,

10xring asked about going from C2 to spiral, which you replies that he would lose 5 pounds. Is it safe to assume if you go from spirals to C2 or Vector you will gain 5 pounds? I have an '05 Utec with spirals and am thinking of changing cams to the Vector or C2. Please advise, thanks in advance.


-DR


----------



## imadragonkeeper

ProtecMan said:


> Lisa,
> Say hi to Larry Beavers for me! No bigger than Holden is, I'm sure you know who he is.:wink: At one time he was a big Hoyt fan, but I think he's switched teams on me (Ross 337). :wink: Give Larry a call, he should be a big help in deciding which bow will work for you and while your doing that, tell him I said hi!



Actually I've only lived here a year and I was working graveyard shift up until a few months ago so I know very few people in town. My husband might know him though - I'll ask and pass on your message! Who should I tell him it's from??


----------



## Q2DEATH

Fatbob said:


> You know, I had an Ultramag @ 28" and it seemed fine. I have been measured and been told different answers by different shops. When I was at the shop shooting I tryed the 29 in the Vectrix, and the 29 1/2" in the trykon. I did notice that with the 29 I was ducking my head a little, and the 29 1/2 felt better to me, and at full draw it went to the corner of my mouth like it should. Plus I know the guys at the shop will make sure I leave with the right size. Went the bow comes in, they will set it up for me, and I get to shoot as long as I please to make sure that I like how it feels, and if I don't like the length, they will get me the length I want at no extra charge. Thanks for the input though. If you have anymore let me know.


That sounds all good then. Its cool that you've got a shop that'll spend the time with you. Not all will.


----------



## ProtecMan

imadragonkeeper said:


> Actually I've only lived here a year and I was working graveyard shift up until a few months ago so I know very few people in town. My husband might know him though - I'll ask and pass on your message! Who should I tell him it's from??


Tell him Mark a.k.a. ProtecMan and he'll know who it is. Good luck finding a bow!


----------



## wihunter402

Archineer 30X said:


> Actually, it does... the geometry is identical to the vectrix with more reflex built into the riser. Hope that helps,\
> 
> 30X


Thanks for clearing that up. All the charts I saw said the Vulcan was NOT parallel. Not that it will make a huge difference. Still gonna just shoot them this year and think about next year. My Trykon is shooting better then any bow I have ever shot so I am going to go at least another year with it.


----------



## megan

*vulcan*



megan said:


> Actually the Vulcan *DOESN'T* have parallel limbs. The only hoyts with parallel limbs are the Vectrix and Trykon. Check out the Hoyt website. They have configurations for every bow.:wink:


The hoyt website is wrong, so yes the vulcan is parallel limbed. Sorry bout that. I ordered a Vectrix yesterday and I can't wait to get it!!:tongue:


----------



## muleyslayer1

Both of my 07's have arrived, I ordered a Vectrix and a 38 Ultra, without ever seeing them in person I just went for it. Friday my Vectrix was on the porch when I got home. OMG! Smoothest bow I have ever shot, unbelieveable. Draw cycle and shot are the best I ever felt.....

My 38 Ultra was on the porch at noon yesterday. This is absolutely the finest bow I have ever owned. Matter of fact it shoots better than my Ultra Elite and my Pro Elite. In fact it is so sweet, I am coming out of spottie retirement and shooting a NFAA 360 with it this weekend. I decided to just order Camo bows this year and not have to mess with waiting on colors...Fastest I've ever had both bows.

The weight issue is gone.....The grips are awesome...The Vector cam is the perfect cam for speed and comfort. WAY TO GO HOYT!

I know of two dealers in my area that have Vectrix and Vectrix XL's on the shelf for sale. So everyones should be coming soon! (Camo)

Marc

Hoyt Factory Prostaff (Bowhunting)
Peyton, CO


----------



## JohnAnderson

muleyslayer1 said:


> The weight issue is gone.....The grips are awesome...The Vector cam is the perfect cam for speed and comfort. WAY TO GO HOYT!


Curious what you mean by "the weight issue is gone"? Do they weigh less than prior years, and if so, how much do they weigh?


----------



## megan

*vectrix*



JohnAnderson said:


> Curious what you mean by "the weight issue is gone"? Do they weigh less than prior years, and if so, how much do they weigh?


the vectrix weighs noticeably less than a trykon, but I dont know the stats. the vectrix is a lot better than the trykon. its an incredible bow!


----------



## JohnAnderson

megan said:


> the vectrix weighs noticeably less than a trykon, but I dont know the stats. the vectrix is a lot better than the trykon. its an incredible bow!


I've heard only great things about the Vectrix. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## muleyslayer1

They have to be shot to truly appreciate them. They look traditional Hoyt, but trust me the only thing traditional on the 07 line-up is Hoyt Quality.

The weight is signifficantly less and they feel more streamlined. I would say the overall mass of the risers are reduced. The grips are definately slimmer. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Good!

For a couple of years I've been wanting a longer deflex riser with shorter limbs and a agressive but smooth cams. The 38 Ultra truly is the answer to my wish....

The Vectrix is just a sweet little added bonus, amazng little hunting bow. I have been an Ultra Tec man since it's inception. I just like 37 to 38 inch hunting bows. the Vectrix changes that.... and I still have the ultimate 38 inch bow. Life is Good!

Marc

Hoyt Factory Prostaff (Bowhunting)
Peyton, CO


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

The Vectrix is definitely a shooter! The local shop got some camo Vectrix and Vectrix XL's in last week. Went in over the weekend and they had one of the Vectrix dressed with multipin truglo sight, fuse stabilizer, and an inertia drop away rest. 

Shot the Vectrix for 4 rounds on an NFAA 3 spot netting 28, 30, 29, and 29 rounds. Here's the kicker, I shoot 26 1/4" draw... the bow had 29" cams on it.  

Not only that, I had to shoot the 10'oclock break line on the 10/9 ring with the middle pin to hit the X. Very easy to shoot, even with draw length set 3 inches long and the peep tied in about an inch high!! I was expecting quite a bit out of this bow and it definitely delivered. 

Haven't gotten to shoot the XL yet as the shop hasn't set one up for demo at the moment. 

Can't wait till my riptide XL arrives!


----------



## trackwalli

*Muleyslayer1*

Hope u are right as I am still waiting for my 38 Ultra that I ordered about 3 weeks ago. Cant wait to get it set up and see if its as good as everyone says it is. How is the accuracy compared to your Pro elite? Thought maybe I screwed and should have ordered the 38 Pro for better accuracy. What do u think, u have the bow? Is the bow quiet? Would u shoot it for indoors/Hunting/3D?


----------



## muleyslayer1

Track,

I am not a band waggoner...(is that a word?) Anyway, shot a Trykon XL last year for two months, sold it ordered me another UltraTec. I have owned Protec's Ultratec's Ultra Elites and Pro Elites. I can honestly tell you a man armed with a 38 Ultra set at the proper draw length and weight is ready for anything on this Planet, 90 Meter spots in Madrid, 52 yard wart hog in Dixie, 3 yellow dots in the City of sin or a 15 yard whitetail in Illinois.....Get the picture.

Like I said, "The 38 Ultra is the finest bow I have ever owned"

Marc Smith

Hoyt Factory Prostaff (Bowhunting)
Peyton, CO


----------



## trackwalli

*Thanx muleyslayer1*

Thanx for the info, like i said cant wait for mine, thought since i ordered it early it would be here by now, my dealer has not gotten any in as of his yet and im kinda bummed as I have been following these new bows since 30 X first came on here and lets us know about the new Hoyt. Dont get me wrong I have a Ross 334 and its a great bow, as a matter of fact I was the first Ross owner in my area. Its a great all around bow and I will never sell it, but I have always wanted to get another Hoyt, as Hoyt was my first compound bow in 1982 and u never forget your first (love) or bow. I see u are a Jerimiah Johnson fan, me too, great movie.


----------



## Segundo

*Somehow I'm extremely glad*

While I'm considering to buy a new bow. This time I'm very dedicated conservative. I'm going to buy a product with tried design from a major manufacturer (I kind of have a sympathy for little companies but this time there is no room for that).
I think that Hoyt 38 ultra is my number one choice. In fact I have few options including some parallel-limb designs. I hunt and shoot 3d. Their are both equally important to me. So my Problem is: is the advatages of parallel limb bows bigger than the hindsights. And should I go with pro or ultra.
The whole different story is Mathews Apex 7, which is one of my choises.

I like speed but bad shot is still a bad shot athough the arrow would go 350fps.


----------



## Q2DEATH

muleyslayer1 said:


> Both of my 07's have arrived, I ordered a Vectrix and a 38 Ultra, without ever seeing them in person I just went for it. Friday my Vectrix was on the porch when I got home. OMG! Smoothest bow I have ever shot, unbelieveable. Draw cycle and shot are the best I ever felt.....
> 
> My 38 Ultra was on the porch at noon yesterday. This is absolutely the finest bow I have ever owned. Matter of fact it shoots better than my Ultra Elite and my Pro Elite. In fact it is so sweet, I am coming out of spottie retirement and shooting a NFAA 360 with it this weekend. I decided to just order Camo bows this year and not have to mess with waiting on colors...Fastest I've ever had both bows.
> 
> The weight issue is gone.....The grips are awesome...The Vector cam is the perfect cam for speed and comfort. WAY TO GO HOYT!
> 
> I know of two dealers in my area that have Vectrix and Vectrix XL's on the shelf for sale. So everyones should be coming soon! (Camo)
> 
> Marc
> 
> Hoyt Factory Prostaff (Bowhunting)
> Peyton, CO



Dude, pull some strings for me and get my 38 Pro moving. I went in and shot the vectrix xl and 38 ultra thinking it would be a tough choice between those two. NOT EVEN CLOSE. Man that Pro was a sweet shooter. I'm hoping to get it in time to get everything stretched out, tweaked, twisted, set and sighted in for my January deer hunt.


----------



## WVbowsmith

*I too have been an Ultratec man for a long time....*

I have owned several, then tried an Apex7 for a while and right back to my Ultratec. I am probably going to order a 38 Pro for this year. I am going to shoot this bow for 3D only in Open Class(50 yards and in)....just wish that I could get the the 38 Ultra out of my mine completely before ordering the38 Pro. Any of you guys shot both yet? If so what were your thoughts.

J


----------



## muleyslayer1

Q2death,

Your area rep and I hooked up Friday when he was coming through town headed to your neck of the woods. I shot everything in his bag. I am assuming you hooked up with him too. All the bows were sweet a real shocker was the Vulcan! But for me it all starts and ends in the 38 Ultra.

I wish I could pull strings for all of you....trust me I was shocked to get mine as quick as I did. I believe all dealer should get their pre orders before any of the Prostaffers get any bows. Usually they do, so dealers bows and camo bows should be pouring in all over the country. I'm only 7 hours from the factory, may be why I got them so fast. 

As for your Jan hunt...I'm Jealous. One of my favorites of all time was the 2B Jan hunt. Have not hunted it since 2001.

Let me know how it goes?

Marc Smith

Hoyt Factory Prostaff (Bowhunting)
Peyton, CO


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

It sounds like I am pleased w/my order which is a UltraElite w/XT3000 limbs and C2's at 29" and and 40-!/2" and 7-3/8"BH and IBO @312...gonna be a great 3-D bow!!! In the Crimson-Red!!:tongue: Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## RM870

Has anyone shot 38PRO and 38 Ultra? What's the feeling between both bow. How about 38Ultra or 38Pro with orginal cam 1/2?


----------



## Q2DEATH

muleyslayer1 said:


> Q2death,
> 
> Your area rep and I hooked up Friday when he was coming through town headed to your neck of the woods. I shot everything in his bag. I am assuming you hooked up with him too. All the bows were sweet a real shocker was the Vulcan! But for me it all starts and ends in the 38 Ultra.
> 
> I wish I could pull strings for all of you....trust me I was shocked to get mine as quick as I did. I believe all dealer should get their pre orders before any of the Prostaffers get any bows. Usually they do, so dealers bows and camo bows should be pouring in all over the country. I'm only 7 hours from the factory, may be why I got them so fast.
> 
> As for your Jan hunt...I'm Jealous. One of my favorites of all time was the 2B Jan hunt. Have not hunted it since 2001.
> 
> Let me know how it goes?
> 
> Marc Smith
> 
> Hoyt Factory Prostaff (Bowhunting)
> Peyton, CO


Yea, Bill's the guy I ordered from. He's a real nice guy. I was just kidding about the pulling strings but I am real geeked about getting this bow. 

The Vulcan was definately a surprise for me as well. Hoyt has always made a smooth speed bow as far as speed bows go, but the Vulcan takes it to a whole new level. 

The 38 Pro had some recoil in it but I thats probably pretty normal for a longer bow. I popped a light stabilizer on there and it tamed right down and shot SAAAWWEEETTT. I got a whole stack of new stuff sitting on the work bench just waiting to be bolted on.

To be honest, I wasn't impressed when looking at the catalog but when I saw the bows in person and shot them it really changed my mind. 

As far as 2B goes, that is definately the hunt you want to be on. I cant ever get drawn for it. I'll definately let you know how the hunt goes though. I love the January hunts here in NM and AZ, you just can't beat the weather for hiking around all day.


----------



## imadragonkeeper

So far it sounds like everyone who has shot the new Hoyts is loving them! I'm jonesing for my dealer to get them in so I can try them too! What I really wanna know is - Are they quiet? I mean everyone always talks about the silence of the Mathews bows - how do these compare to them?


----------



## bradlemieux7331

Thats funny I always thought the Mathews bows were always a little louder. The Rep should be at my Dads shop tomorrow I can't wait! heading up there right after work tonight. brad


----------



## bowchic13

*Weight*

Does anyone know the specs on weight for the new Hoyts? I have a Trykon XL and I like it but would like it more if it was a little lighter. I was hoping the new bows would not weight as much.


----------



## Bhunter32

I shot the entire hoyt line-up last night and they are awesome. I tell you what, the real suprise for me was the vulcan. I shot it through a chrono with the bow set at 63 pounds with a 360 grain arrow at 29 inches, with a loop, peep and string shox installed and got 308fps out of it. No problem at all with the short brace height as the stealth shot took care of that. Anybody looking for a hunting bow that you can shoot low poundage out of and get great speeds might want to look at this bow. The new ultra38 is smooth as butter as well. Those of you indluding myself who own or have ownded an ultratec that were disappointed about this bow being dropped will be happy to know that this bow is even better than the original with all the new bells and whistles. I shot the vectrix xl set up with fuse accessories that the rep had installed on it and in two shots I got a robinhood. He told me to bring the arrows home because it was an omen that I should buy these bows.LOL. These bows are sweet. Way to go hoyt. Those of you with kids that are looking for a nice bow, the avenger is a nice rig. My 12 year old shot it last night at 55 pounds with a heavy arrow and it shot 250 through the chrono. It has the original cam.5, so they can grow into it. I have pretty much decided on the vectrix xl, and the vulcan. I am really considering the ultra38 as well. Hoyt really made it hard to choose this year as all shooters. The mass weight is noticably less in this line-up and the shock and vibration is virtually none. Anyone who has not shot these bows should if possible because you have to have them in your hands to really appreciate them.


----------



## trackwalli

*Teases*

U guys gotta quit teasin me, im already goin crazy waitin for my new bow. The more I hear the more I want, Im like a kid waiting for christmas. Ordered the 38 but I might have to get the Vulcan or Vetrix too, will have to shoot them and see for myself if my dealer ever gets them in.


----------



## Sonora88

If anyone is intrested I have a Vectrix XL for sale in the Classifieds, I ordered the wrong draw length, it's priced to sale so I can get a new one in the right draw length!


----------



## Q2DEATH

*I was so close...*

Got the call today that the 38 Pro was in the shop waiting for me. I get there, the bow is there but with the wrong cams. It had the standard cam.5 on it and not the C2.

C.S. dude at Hoyt says the C2 cams aren't even available yet and it'll probably be another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## trackwalli

*vextrix*

Pro shop got in the Vextrix today, It was an inch to long at the draw at 29 but tried it anyway, very accurate but not as fast as I thought it might be, but liked the vextrix cam, good news my 38 Ultra will be in tomorrow, am stoked.
According to my Pro Shop Rep he is surprised and said I must have some connection to get it that fast. If so thanx:wink: and I owe u a drink:darkbeer: .


----------



## jdog94

my vectrix 28 in draw 65lbs shooting 402 grn arrow shot 274fps today

and it holds like a rock


----------



## trackwalli

*Vextrix*

The vextrix is a nice shooting Bow but like i said an inch long for me, actually 1 1/2 long as im a 27 1/2 so not as easy for me to shoot, plus all he had for me to use were alum arrows that were 4 inches too long so probably had a lot to do with it. Did not have time to go home and get my stuff so had to shoot what he had lying around. Very accurate as I hit several arrows on top of each other and tore off a fletch on 20 or so shots. I am shooting my 38 ultra tomorow plus, ordering the easton light speeds for it. So will let u all know how it shoots, So excited I cant wait. Might have to skip out of work early tomorrow.:wink: Besides speed has never been as important to me as accuracy. I shoot a Ross 334 which is not real fast, but a dam fine bow. To me speed is overrated. Qaulity and and accuracy over speed any day.


----------



## jdog94

Qaulity and and accuracy describes the vectrix for sure


----------



## czecheiko

trackwalli said:


> The vextrix is a nice shooting Bow but like i said an inch long for me, actually 1 1/2 long as im a 27 1/2 so not as easy for me to shoot, plus all he had for me to use were alum arrows that were 4 inches too long so probably had a lot to do with it. Did not have time to go home and get my stuff so had to shoot what he had lying around. Very accurate as I hit several arrows on top of each other and tore off a fletch on 20 or so shots. I am shooting my 38 ultra tomorow plus, ordering the easton light speeds for it. So will let u all know how it shoots, So excited I cant wait. Might have to skip out of work early tomorrow.:wink: Besides speed has never been as important to me as accuracy. I shoot a Ross 334 which is not real fast, but a dam fine bow. To me speed is overrated. Qaulity and and accuracy over speed any day.


Do you think you should reserve your judgement on the speed of the bow till after you have some carbon arrows that maybe arent 4 inches too long :wink:


----------



## Northforker

Sonora88 said:


> If anyone is intrested I have a Vectrix XL for sale in the Classifieds, I ordered the wrong draw length, it's priced to sale so I can get a new one in the right draw length!


Are you serious?

Your dealer won't order the correct cams and swap them out?

Why wouldn't you just replace the cams anyway? A one day old bow with no warranty now?


----------



## Olink

Northforker said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Your dealer won't order the correct cams and swap them out?
> 
> Why wouldn't you just replace the cams anyway? A one day old bow with no warranty now?


Why even bother with a cam swap? Its not like the dealer would have had any problem selling the bow in its current configuration.... He could have just ordered another bow in the right length.... (Besides, I doubt Hoyt is going to have any spare cams for a while.) 

 too


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Why wouldn't it still be under warranty? If the card is still blank would the new owner not be able to fill it out and send it in? Not like its a previous years model or anything.....

And why wont the Pro shop order a new bow with the correct draw length? Its not like 29" is a weird length - lots of people have that length so I'm sure they would have no trouble selling it. Sounds like their customer service leaves alot to be desired! Stupid question, but have you tried to contact Hoyt directly and talk to their Cust.Serv people?


----------



## wihunter402

I would bet that the shop owner has people WAITING for a 29" draw. He sould just take it back and tell you that when your 30" comes in to come and get it. Just doesn't seem like the right kind of shop to me.


----------



## bradlemieux7331

*Just shot The vectrix!*

I came up to my Dads shop after work last night to meet the Rep Today @ 5pm. I got up this morning and went in the shop and setup a Vectrix so I could get a feel of the new Vector cam and 1/2. Awsome!! My 1st thought was this is way light. I just can't wait till my Vulcan gets here. I wish my dad had a bow with the C2 cam so I could see if I'd want to trade up my spirals for it. Brad


----------



## TheTone

Shot the vectrix and the XL yesterday. Huge cam improvement over last years Zephyr's IMO. A much more shootable cam, just a steady pull the whole way with no dump at the end to speak of. The back wall fealt good to me as well. The bows I was shooting were 29 inch draw and I'm about a 27 1/2 to 28, but still felt pretty good. The finish on the bows wasn't the best (had some spots in the camo) and the limb graphics were already in poor shape (smudges in the gold), so if I order one hopefully it would look better than these did. The shop had some 38's ordered so once they come in it may be decision time.


----------



## megan

*vectrix*

i have a 25 inch draw and i was shooting a 29 inch vectrix. the bow still shot well. way better than the trykon. i ordered a vectrix but i wished i would have waited and shot a vulcan. oh well, the vectrix is still awesome!!!:teeth: :frusty:


----------



## Archineer 30X

Kotten1 said:


> Hello Archineer,
> 
> I got interested in archery due to my love of hunting. Now I find myself quite obsessed with archery. I shoot year round in my back yard. I have found myself becoming extremely concerned with improving my accuracy. I currently have a 2003 Cybertec (60#, 31"). I believe that the new Pro or Ultra would offer me better accuracy potential. Due to the higher let-off, it seems that the 38 Ultra would be slightly better for hunting. Thus that is the way I am leaning. My only worry is that the 38 Pro will still have a slight accuracy advantage over the 38 Ultra. What are your thoughts? Any advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


I personally think the 38 Ultra would have slight advantage in most hunting situations because of the higher let-off and slight performance advantage. The 38 Pro may be slightly more forgiving for some archers, but I personally shoot the Ultra geometry (Ultra-Elite) for all my target shooting because it seems to be more "forgiving" for me compared to the pro-elite. The pro geometry seems to aim a little better. 38 Ultra is a great all around bow for hunting and target archery.


----------



## Archineer 30X

DesertRat said:


> Archineer 30X,
> 
> 10xring asked about going from C2 to spiral, which you replies that he would lose 5 pounds. Is it safe to assume if you go from spirals to C2 or Vector you will gain 5 pounds? I have an '05 Utec with spirals and am thinking of changing cams to the Vector or C2. Please advise, thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> -DR


That's a rough estimate and will depend on many factors. It should hold true but could vary more than that depending on your specific application. Sorry I can't be more specific, but there are a ton of different combinations to consider there.


----------



## Kotten1

Archineer 30X said:


> I personally think the 38 Ultra would have slight advantage in most hunting situations because of the higher let-off and slight performance advantage. The 38 Pro may be slightly more forgiving for some archers, but I personally shoot the Ultra geometry (Ultra-Elite) for all my target shooting because it seems to be more "forgiving" for me compared to the pro-elite. The pro geometry seems to aim a little better. 38 Ultra is a great all around bow for hunting and target archery.



Thanks Archineer. I'm sold.


----------



## trackwalli

*Ultra 38*

My Ultra 38 came in today and after getting use to a longer, slightly heavier bow than my pervious short limbed Ross 334 I started to nail the bullseye 19 out of 20 shots after about 30 minutes. The biggest difference is the speed. Its very forgiving for a 7 1/2 brace height yet extremely fast and it comes with the quality u expect from Hoyt. Nice looking, quiet, fast and accurate. I have to wait till next Tuesday to get a peep served in so the only noise I heard was the rubber tubing of the peep once in awhile. Very impressed. Very smooth draw, holds well and easy to aim. I have to get use to the slightly heavier weight but this bow is worth it. Goig to try the 65 % ket off next time and see if it makes much of a difference with speed or accuracy. Thanx Hoyt. Get this bow if u get a chance.


----------



## muleyslayer1

Glad you like it....

Found out something today that I thought was impossible.

I was fine tuning my 38 Ultra with Full metal Jacket 400s for an upcoming Ytail hunt...You can Robinhood FMJs. Love this bow!

Marc


----------



## bradlemieux7331

*Testing speed*

Later in the day after I posted I shot the Vectrix I tested the speed cause it seemed fast to me, and I shoot a Turbotec that shoots 295 fps @ 60# using the same arrow I use with my Turbotec. I shot the Vectrix Through the chrno and to my surprise @ 63# it shot 285 fps almost wanted to take that one home with me Too. Both are 29" draws. If I would have took it home the wife would have Killed me. I love those Vector Cams! Now I'm Home waiting for my bow to show up but I'm picking my 3d setup to fill my time until THE DAY!


----------



## KnowItAll

Very excited to see Hoyt and Mathews battle it out this year..

IMHO last years hoyts were nothing special, this year, wow the vectrix is amazing, much smoother, lighter than the Trykon.


----------



## jarjarbinks06

*uhmmm....*



> Very excited to see Hoyt and Mathews battle it out this year..


No way no contest.... Vulcan smashes that new mathews bow...


----------



## Fatbob

I am way more impressed which hoyt this year than mathews. Mathews shows sb xt at 315 fps, and this past year all I heard was how slow it is. Now they say 320 fps on the drenalin. I'll believe that when I see it on the chrono. Plus they say that the new slim limb is twice as strong as there traditional limbs. So that means it will break after around 500 dry fires, where the Hoyt's are still past 1000. Finally, I didn't see any mathews engineers on here answering our questions like 30x has. I think I will stick which Hoyt. :darkbeer:


----------



## JohnAnderson

Fatbob said:


> Finally, I didn't see any mathews engineers on here answering our questions like 30x has.  I think I will stick which Hoyt. :darkbeer:


Me too. :darkbeer:


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Ditto*



Fatbob said:


> Finally, I didn't see any mathews engineers on here answering our questions like 30x has. I think I will stick which Hoyt. :darkbeer:



Ditto!:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## bornagain

Well I went to pick up my Vectrix walked out with the Vulcan got the cams set on 65% all I can say is WOW!!! good job Hoyt what a nice cam set at 65% feels like a smoother version of the spiral LOVE IT great bow.


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Congrats!! I'm waiting for my local dealer to get in the Vulcan and the rest of the lineup so I can go test shoot them. They've got the Vectrix in, but its too heavy and DL too long for me and I'm more interested in the Vulcan anyway. Glad to hear you like yours!!!


----------



## tek

bornagain said:


> Well I went to pick up my Vectrix walked out with the Vulcan got the cams set on 65% all I can say is WOW!!! good job Hoyt what a nice cam set at 65% feels like a smoother version of the spiral LOVE IT great bow.



I know you liked your Trykon alot. But what made you pick the Vulcan over the Vectrix? Same cams, was it the speed.


----------



## DanDaMan

bornagain said:


> Well I went to pick up my Vectrix walked out with the Vulcan got the cams set on 65% all I can say is WOW!!! good job Hoyt what a nice cam set at 65% feels like a smoother version of the spiral LOVE IT great bow.



What are the specs and speeds?
Dan


----------



## bornagain

tek said:


> I know you liked your Trykon alot. But what made you pick the Vulcan over the Vectrix? Same cams, was it the speed.


No as silly as it sounds I laid my Trykon the Vectrix and the Vulcan on the floor next to each other and the Vulcan just looked kind of cool, different than the Trykon and the Vectrix. I'm sure I will end up with the Vectrix as well. As far as preformance goes the Vulcan shot an IBO 352 gr arrow at 29" and 70# at the 75% let off through the chrono at 315fps. It shot my 430 gr arrow at 67# 278fps which is about what my Crackerized Trykon does. I figure after getting it Crackerized I'll be doing about 325fps IBO at 29" and will sling my hunting arrow aroung 285fps at around 65-67# which is great. Side by side with the Vectrix the Vulcan felt very close. If speed is your thing than the Vulcan is your bow but if you like the extra BH go with the Vectrix. I shot my Vulcan out to 60yds today and was pleasantly suprised the shorter brace height is not an issue, I used to shoot a Supertec well so I didn't think it would be. The BH on the Vulcan is 6 1/4" and I was shooting between 3"-5" groups at 60yds with it today same as my Trykon. As far as the cam goes it is a smooth puller Crackers does a great job of smoothing out the rollover on the Trykons so it's not fair to compare but set at the same weight the new Vector cam pulls slightly smoother than my Crackerized Trykon. I tried it without the draw stop peg, without the peg it feels like the regular cam 1/2, in the 75% hole it feels like a cam 1/2 with a more solid wall and with it in the 65% hole it feels like a smooth pulling spiral, a consistant smooth pull back to the solid wall I absoulutely love it in the 65% slot. You do have to add some twist to the buss cable or subtract some twists from the control cable to get the cams to time up when you change the let off but it is very easy to tune though got it shooting bullet holes in two shots. The bow is a nice shooter I think both the Vulcan and the Vectrix will do really well for Hoyt this year.


----------



## Matt G

The new bows look sweet. Anyone know what the MSRP on the Veltrex or vulcan are?


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Veltrex isn't that some kind of medication for a certain STD? ukey:


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Double Lung 'Em said:


> Veltrex isn't that some kind of medication for a certain STD? ukey:


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Matt G said:


> The new bows look sweet. Anyone know what the MSRP on the Veltrex or vulcan are?



Where in CT are you? I grew up in Fairfield County!!


----------



## Matt G

I live in new haven county but work in fairfield county. Vetrex and veltrix so sue me on a letter LOL


----------



## the_wraith420

i just shot the whole lineup at the pro shop i work at and WOW sweet lineup if i could i would have one of each i would lol but all i can afford is one sooo... the vulcan is as good as mine.. at first i was a little scared of the short brace hight but when i shot it, it really felt like a longer BH bow 
cant wait till my bow gets here


----------



## bow and gun man

*News*

:wink: good news boys im new to this im only 15 but i just ordered a new hoyt 38 ultra and guess what if you have a hoyt catalog look on the back of it and look to see what cams you can get bcuz not all of them are lenght order specific im gettin mine in cam & 1/2 so if you want a bow that is adjustable. :wink:


----------



## tek

bornagain said:


> No as silly as it sounds I laid my Trykon the Vectrix and the Vulcan on the floor next to each other and the Vulcan just looked kind of cool, different than the Trykon and the Vectrix. I'm sure I will end up with the Vectrix as well. As far as preformance goes the Vulcan shot an IBO 352 gr arrow at 29" and 70# at the 75% let off through the chrono at 315fps. It shot my 430 gr arrow at 67# 278fps which is about what my Crackerized Trykon does. I figure after getting it Crackerized I'll be doing about 325fps IBO at 29" and will sling my hunting arrow aroung 285fps at around 65-67# which is great. Side by side with the Vectrix the Vulcan felt very close. If speed is your thing than the Vulcan is your bow but if you like the extra BH go with the Vectrix. I shot my Vulcan out to 60yds today and was pleasantly suprised the shorter brace height is not an issue, I used to shoot a Supertec well so I didn't think it would be. The BH on the Vulcan is 6 1/4" and I was shooting between 3"-5" groups at 60yds with it today same as my Trykon. As far as the cam goes it is a smooth puller Crackers does a great job of smoothing out the rollover on the Trykons so it's not fair to compare but set at the same weight the new Vector cam pulls slightly smoother than my Crackerized Trykon. I tried it without the draw stop peg, without the peg it feels like the regular cam 1/2, in the 75% hole it feels like a cam 1/2 with a more solid wall and with it in the 65% hole it feels like a smooth pulling spiral, a consistant smooth pull back to the solid wall I absoulutely love it in the 65% slot. You do have to add some twist to the buss cable or subtract some twists from the control cable to get the cams to time up when you change the let off but it is very easy to tune though got it shooting bullet holes in two shots. The bow is a nice shooter I think both the Vulcan and the Vectrix will do really well for Hoyt this year.



I really like the looks of the Vulcan also, that and the speed are a couple of reasons I keep thinking about it. I like the speed but not crazy about the a/a length. I usually like longer bows. However I may give the Vulcan a try, I'm torn between it and the 38 Ultra. The new cams sound great, havent heard anything but good stuff about them. Cant wait to try them. Thanks and good shooting with your new bow.


----------



## trackwalli

*38 ultra*

Took my bow back to get my peep served in because I was getting some string noise from the rubber hosing. While serving the peep he noticed the cams were not in tune (which he fixed). He also lowered the letoff to 65. I can not believe how much faster, more accurate, and smooth it is now. Liked it before, love it now.


----------



## wihunter402

I think EVERY new bow should be tuned by someone that knows what they are doing BEFORE it is sold. Finding a proshop to do that is hard. I have had to tune all my bows and it makes a world of difference. Good luck.


----------



## Fatbob

*I want my bow!!!*

Well guys I am a little upset with Hoyt. I was told that my Vectrix would be made on the 17th and that I should have it before Thanksgiving. Well today is Thanksgiving and I don't have my bow. My pro shop called Hoyt a few times this week asking about it, and they gave them the run around a few times, then the shop finally talked to someone they knew who said that the 29 and 1/2" cams had not been anonized, so it will be another week or two. Wouldn't they know this before they told the shop a specific day that it would be made. I know that they are crazy busy right now trying to get everyones orders together, but why give me a false sense of hope? Looks like I won't get to kill my muley this year. 
~Say has anyone received a Vectrix that has a draw length other than 28" or 29"? I am just to antzy I guess...:darkbeer:


----------



## Bhunter32

I couldn't decide between the vectrix xl and the vulcan, so what the heck I think they will both look good in my bow cases under the bed. Hope the wife doesn't look. Just kidding, she says their is alot worse I could be into. I was blown away by the vulcan, for such a short brace height you would swear you were shooting a 7 to 7.5 inch brace bow. These bows are as quiet and vibration free as any I have ever shot. Hoyt did a great job this year and as long as they keep this stuff up, I will be with them for a long time to come. Having someone like Archineer30x answering questions for all of us is one classy move by an already classy bow company. I swear if they would stop making these bows better, I might have a little more mad money. But then my mad money always goes for my hunting and archery stuff.:tongue: Mossy oak might have said it first, but with me archery is not a passion, it's an obsession. Good luck to all and shoot these bows when you have the chance, and I almost guarantee you will own one. Bhunter32.


----------



## trackwalli

*38 Ultra*

Ater having my 38 Ultra tuned, I robinhooded two arrows in 4 shots. This is one fast, smooth drawing and accurate bow. Dropped it to 65% letoff and like how tight it holds. Still have to get used to the heavier weight (about 5 0r 6 onces heavier than my Ross 334) but this bow flat out shoots. Its as fast as any bow I have seen, have not put it through a chrono buts its fast.
I have always said speed is over rated but when its also accurate its a plus.
Love this bow.


----------



## Little Man

*Still Whating on Vectrix xl*

Three more weeks to go,I hope.:thumbs_up


----------



## Sgtslasher

trackwalli said:


> Ater having my 38 Ultra tuned, I robinhooded two arrows in 4 shots.


Hmmm, SOunds like not onlyis the bow the a shooter, but you're doing your part as well...

I guess your really really like it!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## megan

*crazy*

guys all this talk about the vulcan is drivin me crazy! i ordered a vectrix cause I couldn't wait for the vulcan, but now I wish i would have ordered a vulcan!:frusty:


----------



## trackwalli

*38 Ultra*

I have always said my Ross 334 was the smoothest bow I have ever shot but I would have to say the 38 Ultra with the vector cam is as smooth or smoother. People need to check these bows out.


----------



## SC Archer

*vectrix*

tonight i visited kittery trading post on the way back to college and test shot the new hoyt vectrix and im speechless and cannot wait to order one when i get my tax money back it was so smooth fast absolutley no shock at all. awesome


----------



## redneckarcher29

*I too went to KTP*

With Unityultramag, and man I tell you what its a nice shooting bow. Put the peg in the 75 % hole and its a whole new bow. Its kinda nice for a all around hunting/target bow...Nice job Hoyt...Still not crazzzy on the limbs but ill learn to shoot them...haha


Also tryed out that new Mathews Dreniling(Spelling)..This bow is the biggest piece of crap I have ever shot....Along with a Genisis..lol...but seriously the 1 inch limbs or whatever they are suck really bad.....Junk....I thought the bow was going to explode!!! Just my 0.02 Cents


----------



## Mark250

You guys who have seen and shot the new Hoyts are lucky. The Hoyt Rep has not been to the proshop that I shoot for. I want a new one but want to see and shoot one first.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Mark250 said:


> You guys who have seen and shot the new Hoyts are lucky. The Hoyt Rep has not been to the proshop that I shoot for. I want a new one but want to see and shoot one first.


Shoot it, live it, love it!


----------



## bradlemieux7331

*Archineer 30X can you help?*

I want to get some custom strings made for my Vulcan and Hoyt hasn't sent the tech sheets to my dads shop yet. I was wondering for a Vulcan @ 29" draw how long string/cables do I need? If I have to I'll take it apart. hope you can help Brad


----------



## dukpa

*2007 Proelite xt3500 cam.5*

Hi Everyone! Can anybody tell me what would be the size of the cams for a Proelite XT3500 cam.5 for 29in d/length.

Can somebody also tell me the effect of the size of the cam on release and accuracy for a fingers shooter.

Thanks


----------



## bornagain

bradlemieux7331 said:


> I want to get some custom strings made for my Vulcan and Hoyt hasn't sent the tech sheets to my dads shop yet. I was wondering for a Vulcan @ 29" draw how long string/cables do I need? If I have to I'll take it apart. hope you can help Brad


You're in luck Brad, my buddy from Hoyt sent me these last week hot off the press so I could get my Vulcan CRACKERIZED!! A 29" Vulcan has the following specs, 6 " BH, 33 5/16" ATA, # 6 base cam, 56" string, 38.75" Control Cable and a 35.75" Buss Cable. Can't wait to get mine done its the best of both worlds smooth as silk yet smokin fast:thumbs_up


----------



## JPE

megan said:


> guys all this talk about the vulcan is drivin me crazy! i ordered a vectrix cause I couldn't wait for the vulcan, but now I wish i would have ordered a vulcan!:frusty:


Nothing wrong with having one of each.:tongue:


----------



## Fatbob

*Finally!!!*

I got my Vectrix today and love it. It truly is the best bow I have shot, and I shot a lot of bows before deciding on the Vectrix. It is just awesome though. I can't wait to use it hunting and for 3D.:darkbeer:


----------



## maltesefalcon

*good target bow*

Hi there
I ordered a new 38pro hoyt
I'm still a novice but was adviced to order this one
any feedback or suggestions


----------



## sittingbull

*I'm in the process of researching the 2007 bows with the plan to buy one in the spring. 

I was researching (online) Hoyts yesterday and saw that 5 of their 2007 bows have a STS that comes as a standard add on.

Has anyone shot the new Hoyts with the STS that comes as standard equipment?

Does the STS work well on the Hoyts too?

Why doesn't Hoyt have the STS installed on all their bows?

thanks...mac
*


----------



## bradlemieux7331

*It's not STS*



sittingbull said:


> *I'm in the process of researching the 2007 bows with the plan to buy one in the spring.
> 
> I was researching (online) Hoyts yesterday and saw that 5 of their 2007 bows have a STS that comes as a standard add on.
> 
> Has anyone shot the new Hoyts with the STS that comes as standard equipment?
> 
> Does the STS work well on the Hoyts too?
> 
> Why doesn't Hoyt have the STS installed on all their bows?
> 
> thanks...mac
> *


It's like STS but they call it Stealth Shot string suppression system, Works Great for years past I put STS on my bows and yes it works great. The new Hoyts are nice shooters no matter which one you pick. Brad


----------



## Bhunter32

All of the hoyt bows shoot great, and you can remove the stealth shot if you want to as it is installed just like the cable rod. Just loosen to set screws and out it comes. Although I see no need to do it. These bows are deadly quiet. Hoyts best line-up ever in my opinion.


----------



## megan

*vectrix*

well JPE, i would love to have both but thats not in the budget this year, lol. and i have shot the hoyts with and without the sts system, and it WORKS!!:wink:


----------



## sittingbull

sittingbull said:


> *I'm in the process of researching the 2007 bows with the plan to buy one in the spring.
> 
> I was researching (online) Hoyts yesterday and saw that 5 of their 2007 bows have a STS that comes as a standard add on.
> 
> Has anyone shot the new Hoyts with the STS that comes as standard equipment?
> 
> Does the STS work well on the Hoyts too?
> 
> Why doesn't Hoyt have the STS installed on all their bows?
> 
> thanks...mac
> *



*Anyone have an idea why all of hoyts bows do not have an STS as standard equipment?

I was considering the Avenger and it does not come with an STS.

*


----------



## Olink

sittingbull said:


> *Anyone have an idea why all of hoyts bows do not have an STS as standard equipment?
> 
> I was considering the Avenger and it does not come with an STS.
> 
> *


The Avenger is a lower price point bow i.e. it is going to cost less to buy. You get what you pay for.


----------



## megan

*avenger*



Olink said:


> The Avenger is a lower price point bow i.e. it is going to cost less to buy. You get what you pay for.


i dont know what an sts system costs, but i would buy the avenger an put an sts system on it. just a thought.:wink:


----------



## maltesefalcon

*vectrix xl vs 38pro*

can anybody gives me some comparison please


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Delivery times*

we'll see once the ATA show passes but I ordered a 38Ultra the week of Nov17th and it'll be here Friday. A buddy order a Vectrix last monday and it'll ship on Friday (2 weeks with a holiday).

I must applaud them for the improved delivery times so far.


----------



## tek

I hope my Vulcan gets here that fast. But I'm planning on waiting for a while


----------



## DDaily

Was told my Riptide Vectrix XL may have been shipped and may be here by Friday WOOOOHOOO!!!! Please let it be true!!!:darkbeer: :tongue:


----------



## Q2DEATH

Got my 38 Pro today. Seems to be a real sweet shooting bow. Only took about 28 days. Not bad at all.


----------



## Epack

just ordered my 2007 hoyt pro elite in riptide xt 300o c2 cams, how have the shipping times been?


----------



## DDaily

Epack said:


> just ordered my 2007 hoyt pro elite in riptide xt 300o c2 cams, how have the shipping times been?


Ordered mine on Oct. 20th and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

DDaily said:


> Ordered mine on Oct. 20th and should be here tomorrow.


My dealer called my order in on the same date! Vectrix XL in Riptide Blue with 26" draw cams. Got it in yesterday (Wednesday)! Planning on getting it fully dressed and tuned in tonight then I'll get some pics up. Hope yours comes in soon! It's sure to be one sexy bow. I know mine is :wink:


----------



## megan

*shipping*

i ordered a vectrix on nov 6 and its comin friday!! can't wait


----------



## JohnAnderson

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> My dealer called my order in on the same date! Vectrix XL in Riptide Blue with 26" draw cams. Got it in yesterday (Wednesday)! Planning on getting it fully dressed and tuned in tonight then I'll get some pics up. Hope yours comes in soon! It's sure to be one sexy bow. I know mine is :wink:


Look forward to seeing the pictures, plenty of them please.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

JohnAnderson said:


> Look forward to seeing the pictures, plenty of them please.



Ditto!:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## SC Archer

*question*

i have a question about the new hoyts im debating between the vectrix and vulcan i was wondering if you guys feel that the short brace height would cause the vulcan to be less accurate than the vectrix and what is the price difference between the two any opinion will help thanks


----------



## DDaily

*Here she is!!!!!*

Got to pick her up today! Man is this thing smooth. Not sure how I am going to get though work tomorrow.:sad: Iam ready to get it out to the range!!!:wink:


----------



## DDaily

Just a little info
Very smooth no shock I think the best Hoyt bow I have ever shot.
So far string as no peep rotation 30 or 40 shots.
64# 323gr arrow 299fps 28 1/2 in draw


----------



## wihunter402

That is one sweet looking bow. Thanks for posting a picture for those of us who CAN'T get a new one this year. I put a lot of money in my Trykon and I will be using it one more year. '08 Hoyt's here I come.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Great looking bow dude!*



DDaily said:


> Got to pick her up today! Man is this thing smooth. Not sure how I am going to get though work tomorrow.:sad: Iam ready to get it out to the range!!!:wink:



What a babe! Ultraelite, C2, XT3500, come to Big Daddy POP!

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey: 

Great looking bow dude!


----------



## Greg Krause

I'm dying here. I shot the new Hoyts before they were even at the bow shops. I was there when the rep showed up with the demos. I ordered an 80# Vulcan that night from him/ through the shop. Since then a TON of Hoyts have come in, lots of Vulcans too. Just not my 80#er.
I'm hoping to finish the CT season with it, in January. I guess 'till then my Recurve and Trykon xl will have to do.


----------



## dustinw58

*ordering the new vectrix*

I talked to a couple of archery shops in my area and they said that they wonn't be getting the new vectrix in until late january. I was just wondering how you guys are getting them? Are you ordering directly from Hoyt? Thanks for any input.


----------



## tek

dustinw58 said:


> I talked to a couple of archery shops in my area and they said that they wonn't be getting the new vectrix in until late january. I was just wondering how you guys are getting them? Are you ordering directly from Hoyt? Thanks for any input.



I know of 3 archery shops around my area and they all have the new Hoyts. One shop owner said he had 20 new Vectrixs in stock. I know he has sold at least 3 of them as of last week. Not sure whats wrong with the shops in your area. Maybe they havent ordered any yet?


----------



## tek

*DDaily*

Congrats, thats one sharp looking bow there.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

JohnAnderson said:


> Look forward to seeing the pictures, plenty of them please.


Got some pics up here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=413196

Took them at night so the lighting was all that super but some of the close ups picked up that Riptide pretty well. The new color is awesome!!  

Heading to the shop after work today to get the speeds on this beauty. I'll say this much though. Having put somewhere around 100 shots at 10 yards, this sucker was driving the arrows real, real deep into the block! Noticibly deeper than my GenII setup the same way with the same arrows.


----------



## megan

*vectrix*

im pickin up my vectrix tonight!!!!! can't wait to shoot it. Im goin to a 3-d shoot tomorrow, so we'll see how she works.


----------



## BIGBOB

Just picked up my vulcan tonight at 70 pounds, 29 inch, 400 grain arrow it shot 305 fps thats with it all set up.


----------



## megan

*vectrix*

picked up my vectrix tonight. at a 25.5 inch draw and 55 lbs, im gettin 260 fps. when i max it out at 61 lbs, i will get about 275 fps. great bow. no noise or vibration.:teeth:


----------



## SC Archer

megan said:


> picked up my vectrix tonight. at a 25.5 inch draw and 55 lbs, im gettin 260 fps. when i max it out at 61 lbs, i will get about 275 fps. great bow. no noise or vibration.:teeth:


what is the arrow ur using to get that much speed thats fast


----------



## megan

*vectrix*



unityultramag said:


> what is the arrow ur using to get that much speed thats fast


carbon express cx 100's. about 27" long. 3" plastifletch vanes. 75 grain


----------



## 'Ike'

*Weight -*

On the VecTrix?


----------



## Q2DEATH

So far, and I've only got about 130 shots on my Pro 38, I'm pretty impressed with the Fuse strings.


----------



## Luvs2shoot

*Looks like they have done everything they claimed so far!!!*

Sounds and looks to me like Hoyt has been doing everything they said they would do this year. REALLY REALLY listened to their customers..... Fast shipping times, prolly the best line-up they have ever offered, sweeet new fuse strings.. wow!! is all i can say.


----------



## bradlemieux7331

*Hoyt Rep Here on Wed!*

Here in (Grasston)MN the Hoyt Rep is at my Dads shop at 5:00pm on 12-6-06 come shoot some of the new Hoyts I bet you'll love them. If you have any ?:www.twinarrows3darchery.com
Brad


----------



## wihunter402

BIGBOB said:


> Just picked up my vulcan tonight at 70 pounds, 29 inch, 400 grain arrow it shot 305 fps thats with it all set up.


What all do you have on that bow? Just wondering as 29 inch is what I would shoot. My arrows are currently 434 grain so I would think it would be pretty close. I know I can't have a new bow this year anyway but I really like to think about it. I am starting a bow fund for a new 2008 however. Anybody who wants to make a donation for that please PayPal me at [email protected]


----------



## bornagain

wihunter402 said:


> What all do you have on that bow? Just wondering as 29 inch is what I would shoot. My arrows are currently 434 grain so I would think it would be pretty close. I know I can't have a new bow this year anyway but I really like to think about it. I am starting a bow fund for a new 2008 however. Anybody who wants to make a donation for that please PayPal me at [email protected]


My Crackerized Vulcan at 29"DL and 65# shoots my 430gr arrow 284fps


----------



## Big Daddy POP

bornagain said:


> My Crackerized Vulcan at 29"DL and 65# shoots my 430gr arrow 284fps



That is smoking!

:darkbeer: :smile:


----------



## jheater

*Got my new Vetrix*

Vertix XL
26" Draw
70 Lbs
477 G. Arrow

I am gussing because it is using my old pins from a 80 Lbs bow and the gaps are the same from 20 yards to 70 yards. So I am guessing it is 277 fps. When the weather gets better and I have a day off I will chrono it.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Pictures*

Anyone else with a new rig, share. Show us some pictures.

:darkbeer: :smile: :darkbeer: :smile: :darkbeer: :smile: :darkbeer: :smile: ukey:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Check out this link...Hope it will help..My choice is the Vulcan*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=417155

Tom


----------



## Q2DEATH

jheater said:


> Vertix XL
> 26" Draw
> 70 Lbs
> 477 G. Arrow
> 
> I am gussing because it is using my old pins from a 80 Lbs bow and the gaps are the same from 20 yards to 70 yards. So I am guessing it is 277 fps. When the weather gets better and I have a day off I will chrono it.


Not trying to be offensive here, but there's no way that bows getting 277 at 26", 70#s, and 477 grain arrows.

My C.5 Cybertec is rated at 317 IBO and shoots 463 grain arrows 269fps at 70#s and 29 inches.


----------



## jheater

*Did you read what I said?*



Q2DEATH said:


> Not trying to be offensive here, but there's no way that bows getting 277 at 26", 70#s, and 477 grain arrows.
> 
> My C.5 Cybertec is rated at 317 IBO and shoots 463 grain arrows 269fps at 70#s and 29 inches.


If you read the whole message. I said I was guesing since my pins did not move. I plain on chrono it tomorrow.


----------



## Q2DEATH

jheater said:


> If you read the whole message. I said I was guesing since my pins did not move. I plain on chrono it tomorrow.



I read the whole message. If you'd read "the whole message" you'd have seen the part that said "not trying to be offensive here". 277 is a horrible guess, common sense would tell you otherwise.


----------



## leftee

Hi.Just saw the Vectrix and Vulcan and was very impressed.No lefties where I was but will be shooting both soon and if they live up to what I hear and read,likely will retire the Bowtech and Mathews and get one of each.Back to Hoyt!Wow nere thought it would happen but I shot them for so many years it will be a nice homecoming.My question is(Archineer30x or anyone)how are the strings?Are most replacing them?
They looked good and well made but yet various threads say 'change them'-just like I had to do with my Blowie and Mathews.Comments????
Thanks and good hunting.:smile:


----------



## Q2DEATH

I've been real impressed with these strings. No serving wear at all, even where the spiral cam style draw stop contacts the string at full draw. 

The set that came on mine was very tough to crack into. I had to press my bow much more than usual to install the peep and drop away cable. 

I've had stock strings on bows before that I could move the serving around easily and could seperate the strands with just my finger with the limbs maxed out. Martin strings the kings of this lameness but I've had a couple of sets of Hoyts that were the same way.

There was some string creep but after 150 shots I re tweeked everything and it seems to have settled and is not moving.


----------



## DDaily

Same here the new Fuse strings are working great! Ordered Winners Choice after the bow came in and have not found a reason to change them out yet!
Also, don't know what material they are using but it is hard to separate to put in the peep and other things.As Q2DEATH said.


----------



## leftee

OK,more good news.
Thanks much for the string info and good hunting!


----------



## wihunter402

OK I have to ask. What are you guys paying for the Vulcan?


----------



## bornagain

wihunter402 said:


> OK I have to ask. What are you guys paying for the Vulcan?


I think mine was $725 I can't remember but I think it was $25 bucks are so more than the Vectrix


----------



## Little Man

*I Got My Bow In*

Hi I got my Vectrix xl in yesterday.The best bow i have shot in a long time.Fast too.61lb 31'' draw 358gr 288fps.


----------



## leftee

Hi.Just ordered a Vulcan today.Paid $740.A Scheels store a couple hours away was $729 and if I wanted to go out of State could have bought it for $700 but wanted to support a 'good guy' small local dealer that will service any needs that arise.The small difference would be eaten up by gas if I needed one trip for something anyway.


----------



## trackwalli

*Vextrix*

Shot the vextrix today with the the right draw length and have to say this is one accurate and sweet bow, maybe if I had shot the right draw length the first time I would have bought the Vextrix rather than the 38 ultra and I like my ultra. I am shooting the Vulcan on Saturday and will let everyone on here know what I think of it. Hoyt has some very nice bows this year. Might be buying more than one. Actually I am buying more than one, might be three. :smile:


----------



## trackwalli

*38 Ultra*

27 1/2 inch draw 71 lbs, 400 gr arrows 268-270 fps


----------



## bradlemieux7331

trackwalli said:


> 27 1/2 inch draw 71 lbs, 400 gr arrows 268-270 fps


what Cams?


----------



## trackwalli

*38 Ultra*

Vector cams. Not sure of the exact weight of the arrows but they are ACC's and are 400 or more grains.


----------



## bradlemieux7331

*Until the hoyt rep came I'd say-----*

The vector cam wouldn't work on a reg. limb bow. Thats why I can't wait to start trying the new C2 cams on my Turbotec. Brad


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here is my Vulcan 28" draw, 70#s, 409 grain arrow, 290 FPS*

I shot it out to 60 yards yesterday...dont let the short brace height fol you...it is simply amazing in the speed and accuracy department..Thanks Hoyt for giving us short draw folks a bow thas not only fast but accurate...Oh yeah, I forgot quiet and smooth:darkbeer:


----------



## Q2DEATH

When I first bought my 38 Pro, I was thinking I'd wasted my money. I already had 4 Hoyts hanging in the closet and wasn't real sure what I was going to do with another one and really wasn't shooting it that much. 

I've started to shoot the 38 Pro more and am really starting to like this bow. My hunting rigs, which get 99% of all my shooting attention, are 35 inches A/A and have been awesome bows, but I'm starting to feel how much more comfortable the longer A/A is to shoot and I've decided to give this bow the starting job on my late season deer hunt.

I have also noticed that there is a definate difference in the grips from my '03 C.5's and this bow. The grip seems to be a little longer and have a different angle and some extra beveling on the edges, this is with the side plates and not the wood grip, it seems to fit my hand much better even though the grips on my '03's and '05 felt great as well.

My 38 is listed at 38.5 A/A and 8-1/4 brace and 70# peak weight, but actually tapes out at 37.5 A/A and 8-3/4 brace and maxes out at 68.5 lbs. I'm liking the extra brace height and the weight could easily be dialed into 70lbs but I'm not going to worry about it now. Hoyt doesn't have the tune charts for the '07's out yet but I'm curious to see what the specs are supposed to be for my specific bow.


----------



## lofreq

Olink said:


> The Avenger is a lower price point bow i.e. it is going to cost less to buy. You get what you pay for.


Are the lower priced Hoyts inferior ?


----------



## jwoods

lofreq said:


> Are the lower priced Hoyts inferior ?



No, they're not. With the Avenger, you're still getting a machined aluminum riser and XT laminate limbs, the same as on the more expensive bows. What you aren't getting is the newest cam technology. The avenger comes with regular cam.5.


----------



## Scottie

jwoods said:


> No, they're not. With the Avenger, you're still getting a machined aluminum riser and XT laminate limbs, the same as on the more expensive bows. What you aren't getting is the newest cam technology. The avenger comes with regular cam.5.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought it was a magnesium riser, thus the lesser price tag?


----------



## leftee

Ex wolverine,
Thanks for that last post.You made my day-gives me an idea what to expect when mine arrives.Sounds just like I was figuring and hoping!


----------



## Olink

Scottie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought it was a magnesium riser, thus the lesser price tag?


No, the Avenger has the machined aluminum riser. It is in no way an inferior bow. It just doesn't have the latest and greatest Hoyt technology, namely the new cams and the Stealthshot (STS).


----------



## ex-wolverine

*No problem*



leftee said:


> Ex wolverine,
> Thanks for that last post.You made my day-gives me an idea what to expect when mine arrives.Sounds just like I was figuring and hoping!


Once I had it in time...I had it paper tuned it in just 3 shots with the trophy taker rest...I will tell you that this bow likes the TT rest to stay up just a TAD longer than normally...So about the last 2'' of draw is about perfect...

My center shot is right at 11/16 and my arrow is perfectly level with the rest mounting hole...

If you get a high tear with the TT rest its more than likley because its not staying up long enough

The Fuse string is bad @$$ this year:rock-on: ...the peep hasnt moved and my bow in staying in time...

I love my Switchback, but this bow (Vulcan) is just plain fun


----------



## leftee

Thanks again.Great info!The trophy Taker is what my dealer recommended and ordered.


----------



## Scottie

May I recommend the Schaffer Gen. II TEC rest for the Hoyts. It is the quitest drop away I've heard yet and you don't have to do anything to it or thew bow as far as moleskin. It looks awesome as well!

check it out for yourselves: www.schafferarchery.com


----------



## thndrr

*well, my wife's came......*

I'm real happy for her, But I sure wish my proelite w/ C2's, 27.5" would get here !:tongue: It came in @27 3/4 amo/52#. Had to untwist a bit to fit her (27.5) Now makes 48# bottomed and 27.5 amo, goes 270 fps w/258 grn arrow. It is very smooth, she's never been able to handle 48#, she's been shooting these cams at this wt. with NO problem. They are ssaamoooothhhh !!


----------



## KDS

For a bow that replaced the turbotec, I could not believe how smooth and easliy drawn the Vulcan is, absolutely no handshock either!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Speed update on the Vulcan*



KDS said:


> For a bow that replaced the turbotec, I could not believe how smooth and easliy drawn the Vulcan is, absolutely no handshock either!


When I first posted my speeds(70#s , 28"draw, 409 grain arrow, 290 FPS) it was based on no peep and the CAMS not in perfect time, with a prong rest...

Now with the CAMS in time, Trophy taker rest, replaced the string shox with ultra string leeches, Im now getting 293 FPS This bow is simply amazing...My 05 Switchy may have to go up for sale. ..

Im realy impressed with the fuse string..My peep hasnt budged at all...and the CAMS have stayed in time


----------



## KDS

I could barely draw the drenalin and guardian on 70 lbs., but I did not have that problem with either the vectrix or vulcan. I'm surprised this bow has not created a big a stir as the other new bows!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I think people are scared of the short brace height*



KDS said:


> I could barely draw the drenalin and guardian on 70 lbs., but I did not have that problem with either the vectrix or vulcan. I'm surprised this bow has not created a big a stir as the other new bows!


It does not shoot or feel like a short brace height bow....:laser:


----------



## WVbowsmith

*I recieved my new Pro-Elite yesterday...*

It was ordered on 11-29 and arrived yesterday. It has the C2 cam and is Inferno. I have long been an Ultratec man....but I have to tell you this bow is phenominal! The Elite series really is a step above the others. I believe that this Pro-Elite is the best holding bow that I have ever owned.
For those who will want to know. I am shooting at 64 lb, 28" draw, 320.8 grain arrow and getting 292 fps......that is great when you conisder the 8" brace height and forgiveness of this bow....

J


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Congrats post some pics*



WVbowsmith said:


> It was ordered on 11-29 and arrived yesterday. It has the C2 cam and is Inferno. I have long been an Ultratec man....but I have to tell you this bow is phenominal! The Elite series really is a step above the others. I believe that this Pro-Elite is the best holding bow that I have ever owned.
> For those who will want to know. I am shooting at 64 lb, 28" draw, 320.8 grain arrow and getting 292 fps......that is great when you conisder the 8" brace height and forgiveness of this bow....
> 
> J


:santa:


----------



## WVbowsmith

*Here is a pic....*

I will post some more in a few days when I get time to take some better pics.

J


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

the hoyts are coming in slow to ny... im waiting for the ok to go shoot one 
vetrix xl!:thumbs_up


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Take your pocket book..You will walk out of there with the Vulcan*



trackwalli said:


> Shot the vextrix today with the the right draw length and have to say this is one accurate and sweet bow, maybe if I had shot the right draw length the first time I would have bought the Vextrix rather than the 38 ultra and I like my ultra. I am shooting the Vulcan on Saturday and will let everyone on here know what I think of it. Hoyt has some very nice bows this year. Might be buying more than one. Actually I am buying more than one, might be three. :smile:


I no kidding was slapping arrows with mine at 60 yards today...


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

whatd are you getting for vetrix xls...again :darkbeer:


----------



## archerykid629

*Ultra-Elite....*

My Ultra-Elite was ordered about 3 weeks ago...... I can't wait. Was told 5 weeks. We'll see.... I was a Hoyt man a few years back. Then I shot nothing but Martin/Rytera for the past 4 years.... Will be nice to get a Hoyt back in my hands..


----------



## its over

i shot the vectrix and the drenalin side by side. i cant get over how light the drenalin is. however, what is doesnt have in weight it has in noise and vibration. the vectrix was def. quieter. i could feel hand shock in both bows but the drenalin felt like it buzzed for a few seconds after the shot. the vectrix just soaked it up. im getting the vulcan though. the shop said first of january...im dying to get my hands on it.


----------



## trackwalli

*Vectrix*

Bought the Vectrix to go along with my 38 Ultra. Very quiet and accurate bow. Took it out today to get my sight set out to 60 yrds, ended up at 90 just for fun. Still have plenty of room on my sight to go higher if I want. I only have this bow set on 60 lbs right now due to a sore shoulder but its plenty fast at 60 lbs and very smooth to draw, as well as extremely accurate.
Have never shot this far before and had no problems finding the target and was surprised by its accuracy at this distance.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

ic you guys bought them but didnt pay.. interesting :mg:


----------



## its over

i believe the price tag i saw on the vectrix was 749.00. i havent paid for my vulcan yet. i just told the proshop manager i wanted it,he said it would be here in january and we would work out the details when it arrived....im assuming that i will pay around 720----750 for it. i just want it to get here. i have 2 weeks left in the season and i can shoot all the does i want. im dying to put the vulcan lung shot on a fat momma doe.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

well the kid did bs me and said 6.. maybe 5 but then i asked again and he said 7 soo thatsounds about right


----------



## ex-wolverine

*You will like the vulcan no doubt*



its over said:


> i shot the vectrix and the drenalin side by side. i cant get over how light the drenalin is. however, what is doesnt have in weight it has in noise and vibration. the vectrix was def. quieter. i could feel hand shock in both bows but the drenalin felt like it buzzed for a few seconds after the shot. the vectrix just soaked it up. im getting the vulcan though. the shop said first of january...im dying to get my hands on it.


You wil be impressed..I know I am


----------



## ceejay

Predators in ca are selling the vextrix xl for around 687 us .....


----------



## ex-wolverine

*First time shooting the Vulcan @ 60 yards*

Two things to keep in mind when you look at this group...I have a good ole Idaho left to right cross wind and as you can see Im testing the difference between Blazers and Vantecs...ok 3 things since Im posting excuses ...its almost dark:darkbeer: I cant wait for a calm day...Im impressed with the shootability of this bow...


----------



## illbowhunter

ex-wolverine....what DL do you have? 

I want to try the Vulcan but have been told my DL(30") is too long for it. They say I should go with the Vectrix instead.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I have a 28"*



illbowhunter said:


> ex-wolverine....what DL do you have?
> I want to try the Vulcan but have been told my DL(30") is too long for it. They say I should go with the Vectrix instead.


The Vectrix might be a good choice as with your long draw you would be getting some good speeds out of it...

I would shoot them both and see what you think..I shot both...I liked them both real well, but with my short draw I wanted to get somthing that I could keep up with you long draw guys

Tom


----------



## wihunter402

Seems to me that since both are 33" ATA it should not matter. I would just shoot both and see what you like.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*True statment..I cant imagine the speed of his arrows out of a [email protected] 30"*



wihunter402 said:


> Seems to me that since both are 33" ATA it should not matter. I would just shoot both and see what you like.


It would be fun to watch...The bow is one of the most forgiving I have had...


----------



## wihunter402

You are killing me with all the talk about the Vulcan. I would love to shoot one and I am sure I would want one but I have to wait one more year. I just can't get a new one every year and I just got the Trykon last year. It is a nice bow and I put the STS on it. I have to get rid of the 80% cams thought because I don't like the draw cycle on is compared to the 65% I have pulled. I have new cams just don't have them installed yet. If I win the lottery I will own the Pro 38 and the Vulcan. Probably the Vectrix XL too.

Oh and yes it would be fun to watch. I would think you could get by with your first pin at 25 yards instead of 20.


----------



## wihunter402

Another thing, you don't need any excuses for that group at 60 yards. That is some mighty fine shooting right there.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thanks*



wihunter402 said:


> Another thing, you don't need any excuses for that group at 60 yards. That is some mighty fine shooting right there.


Tell your son thank you for what he does..I have been in the Air Force for the last 26 years, Getting ready to retire in March...So I know what he does for a living is hard...

As far as the groups go...I have been struggling between the blazer and the 4" vantecs ...I really dont see the difference yet...I know the Vanetecs stick better...Oh well when the weather gets better I will shoot another round...The Vulcan is a hoot to shoot that is for sure

I see you have Bucknasty strings on your bow...I love his strings...When these fuse strings wear out thats what I will by...The new Fuse strings have been flawless so far

Tom


----------



## ex-wolverine

*ttt one last time*

Any new Hoyt owners after Christmas????


----------



## wihunter402

Tom,
I will let him know what you said. he is actually home until new years eve and I got him signed up on this site as hoyt14. I am hoping he will be posting more now that he has a computer to go back with him to FL. He is there for school to work on Jet engines. And I LOVE them BuckNasty strings. Matt and I have them on all our bows.

Dave


----------



## Washi

ex-wolverine said:


> Any new Hoyt owners after Christmas????


I just bought a Vulcan a week before Christmas. Shoots good especially considering I hadn't shot in quite a while.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Anymore 07 Hoyts*

:bump2:


----------



## Nexus6

If I ordered a Vulcan in competition colors, how soon would I expect to get it? The reason I ask is because I am a little skittish about Hoyt because a whole lot of people I know have had to wait up to 6 months for their bow. I assume if you are a Hoyt Team shooter they send it overnight?


----------



## Nexus6

ttt


----------



## Mike_in_WI

*"07 Hoyts*

I was impressed on Hoyt's ship time this year. I ordered my ProElite on 12-1 and it was at the shop 12-27. Little over 3 week isn't bad at all. I think it all depends on color and limbs as to when yur bow gets built.


----------



## 3DHoytShooter

Mike_in_WI said:


> I was impressed on Hoyt's ship time this year. I ordered my ProElite on 12-1 and it was at the shop 12-27. Little over 3 week isn't bad at all. I think it all depends on color and limbs as to when yur bow gets built.



Wow, good for you. I ordered my Ultraelite on 11-1 and I am still waiting.


----------



## thndrr

3DHoytShooter said:


> Wow, good for you. I ordered my Ultraelite on 11-1 and I am still waiting.


my proelite ordered 11/1 also, still waiting..........:sad:


----------



## pseshooter300

what color and limbs did you guys order.


----------



## Predator

I ordered Riptide and XT 2000 just like in the picture shown above. I don't think the limbs or the color is the holdup. I think it's the cams. I ordered 27.5" DL and last time I checked they hadn't built any with that cam. Unfortunately they are probably doing the more popular lengths like 28" and 29" first.


----------



## Archineer 30X

*Answering - Setup How To and Timing vs. Synchronization...*

I'll give you a quick run down of how I set my bows up... By the way, this is covered pretty well in your bow manual. But for those of us that don't read those things... 

First I'll set the bottom cam in the middle of the performance marks by adding twists to either the buss cable or bowstring. Next, I'll synchronize the top cam by twisting up or letting out the control cable making sure the performance mark is still in the middle of the range. 

The performance mark is a reference that will ensure that the bow is storing the most energy for a given draw length range. If you go much outside of the range you'll bias the force draw curve and lose some energy storing potential. Accuracy shouldn't be affected much but you probably won't get velocities that match the IBO numbers if that's important for your application. 

Twisting the string up will raise the back end of the curve, cause a more abrupt drop off into the valley, increase let-off, reduce peak weight, and shorten draw length. (80% TRYKON & XL GUYS NOTE)... A longer string will drop the back end of the curve, smooth out the transition to full draw, decrease let-off, increase peak weight, and increase draw length. Twisting up the cables is the same as lengthening the string, while longer cables work like a shorter string. 

Synchronization and timing are terms that are loosely used in the archery industry. People tend to use them interchangeably. Timing is a term that I prefer to reserve for two cam systems because a synchronized two cam can still have timing issues as stabilizer weight, grip pressure, or finger pressure varies in the system causing the cams to change the timing of when the walls contact the cables. A two cam system is not a closed loop. A synchronized Cam & 1/2 cannot be altered by the external inputs listed above to create timing issues. You can test this by drawing the bow with your hand just below the peep or down by the cable guard bar and verifying that the cams are still synched at full draw - BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL that your hand doesn't slip into the cam if you do this test. With a two cam bow the cams will be grossly mistimed. Same occurs when changing stabilizer weights, grip pressure, or finger pressure, etc... 

I like my top cam to hit at the same time or perhaps one twist before the bottom hits the stop because that's what seems to feel best for me personally. I have shot them in many different variations with little change in accuracy potential or forgiveness because the two cams are still forced to rotate with one another by the control cable link. You can overpull the cam and deform the cables causing some nock travel "funk" on the back end if you're way out of whack, but for the most part they'll still shoot well even when they're unsychronized. 

Once synchronized, you can adjust the draw length anywhere within the performance marks by twisting up the string or by twisting both cables equally then verifying your synch when you hit your desired draw length. It's also a good idea to make sure your new string lengths are pretty close to factory specs when you're done. If you were substantially shorter or longer than start you could have a draw weight that was different than factory spec. If you're way short, your draw weight will be high and you could over-stress the limb causing premature failure. 

With all that said, a good set of strings goes a long way to keeping things dialed in. Hopefully you're all having a good experience with the new Fuse strings. Many of us have found they're vastly superior to factory strings of the past.

Good luck... 30X


----------



## Archineer 30X

*Shorter Draws availabe for Ordering*

Shorter Vector Cams are available. The draw ranges will now go 1" shorter than shown on the catalog... 38 Ultra down to 26", Vectrix down to 24", Vulcan down to 23", XL down to 24 1/2"

C2 is also available down to the 0.5 size now... that means 24 1/2" on Ultra Elite XT2000, 26" w/ XT3000's, and 27" w/ XT3500's. Add 1" for Pro Elite draw lengths.

You ask... we listen and respond


----------



## TheTone

Archineer, any word on when we get to see the new Reflex line? I'm getting into that buying mood and want to see whats new there before I order something else first.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*How is the C2 cam?*



Mike_in_WI said:


> I was impressed on Hoyt's ship time this year. I ordered my ProElite on 12-1 and it was at the shop 12-27. Little over 3 week isn't bad at all. I think it all depends on color and limbs as to when yur bow gets built.



How does that baby shoot? Cost?


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Archineer 30X said:


> Shorter Vector Cams are available. The draw ranges will now go 1" shorter than shown on the catalog... 38 Ultra down to 26", Vectrix down to 24", Vulcan down to 23", XL down to 24 1/2"
> 
> C2 is also available down to the 0.5 size now... that means 24 1/2" on Ultra Elite XT2000, 26" w/ XT3000's, and 27" w/ XT3500's. Add 1" for Pro Elite draw lengths.
> 
> You ask... we listen and respond



Outstanding. One question. Right now I am shooting a 2006 protec cam 1/2 with sideplates, the cam is set at 26.5 inches and the string loop is 3/4 of an inch long. Is the cam 1/2 running long? As much as a 1/4 inch? Would I be able to shorten the string loop about a 1/4 of an inch, (it is under the arrow) and still make a 27 inch C2 cam 1/2 work on an Ultraelite xt 3500 by twisting the cables or am I to stick with the cam 1/2? I just got my draw length right after shooting long for years and want to make sure I stay in the right direction! Any advice you can give is greatly appreciated!

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## kidder17

*Long Delivery on Vulcan*

I ordered my Vulcan in Jet Black from my Dealer on Oct.28/06. I don't think he was able to order it from his distributer until mid-November, but still I'm getting a little sick of the wait time. I know that I am aaallllll the way up in Canada  but come on. After hearing everyone post talking about 3 and 4 week turn arounds what gives?


----------



## 3D bowman

Anybody order a 27" Vectrix. I just set one up at 70# with just a loop and trupeep installed. The Hoyts have always performed well above what they should in speed for short draws but this one is exceptional. I shot a 351 gr arrow through the chrono at 291 FPS. Very impressive but it shot 298 FPS with the string shox removed and 3 brass nock pts installed 2.75" from the end of the cams. On top of it all it only feels like i'm drawing 65#. This is one sweet shooting bow. It is now being shot at 65# and it is pumping them through at 296 FPS with a 328 gr arrow.


----------



## Sgtslasher

*Thank You*



Archineer 30X said:


> Shorter Vector Cams are available. The draw ranges will now go 1" shorter than shown on the catalog... 38 Ultra down to 26", Vectrix down to 24", Vulcan down to 23", XL down to 24 1/2"
> 
> C2 is also available down to the 0.5 size now... that means 24 1/2" on Ultra Elite XT2000, 26" w/ XT3000's, and 27" w/ XT3500's. Add 1" for Pro Elite draw lengths.
> 
> You ask... we listen and respond


And in return, I will respond.... by Buying a new Hoyt!!!!

Thanks!!! You said wait and I did... Guess I'll be off to order my new bow this weekend!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*PICS to help, VULCAN ROCKS, NEW FUSE IS FLAWLESS, HOYT ddid a great job for 07*



Archineer 30X said:


> I'll give you a quick run down of how I set my bows up... By the way, this is covered pretty well in your bow manual. But for those of us that don't read those things...
> 
> First I'll set the bottom cam in the middle of the performance marks by adding twists to either the buss cable or bowstring. Next, I'll synchronize the top cam by twisting up or letting out the control cable making sure the performance mark is still in the middle of the range.
> 
> The performance mark is a reference that will ensure that the bow is storing the most energy for a given draw length range. If you go much outside of the range you'll bias the force draw curve and lose some energy storing potential. Accuracy shouldn't be affected much but you probably won't get velocities that match the IBO numbers if that's important for your application.
> 
> Twisting the string up will raise the back end of the curve, cause a more abrupt drop off into the valley, increase let-off, reduce peak weight, and shorten draw length. (80% TRYKON & XL GUYS NOTE)... A longer string will drop the back end of the curve, smooth out the transition to full draw, decrease let-off, increase peak weight, and increase draw length. Twisting up the cables is the same as lengthening the string, while longer cables work like a shorter string.
> 
> Synchronization and timing are terms that are loosely used in the archery industry. People tend to use them interchangeably. Timing is a term that I prefer to reserve for two cam systems because a synchronized two cam can still have timing issues as stabilizer weight, grip pressure, or finger pressure varies in the system causing the cams to change the timing of when the walls contact the cables. A two cam system is not a closed loop. A synchronized Cam & 1/2 cannot be altered by the external inputs listed above to create timing issues. You can test this by drawing the bow with your hand just below the peep or down by the cable guard bar and verifying that the cams are still synched at full draw - BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL that your hand doesn't slip into the cam if you do this test. With a two cam bow the cams will be grossly mistimed. Same occurs when changing stabilizer weights, grip pressure, or finger pressure, etc...
> 
> I like my top cam to hit at the same time or perhaps one twist before the bottom hits the stop because that's what seems to feel best for me personally. I have shot them in many different variations with little change in accuracy potential or forgiveness because the two cams are still forced to rotate with one another by the control cable link. You can overpull the cam and deform the cables causing some nock travel "funk" on the back end if you're way out of whack, but for the most part they'll still shoot well even when they're unsychronized.
> 
> Once synchronized, you can adjust the draw length anywhere within the performance marks by twisting up the string or by twisting both cables equally then verifying your synch when you hit your desired draw length. It's also a good idea to make sure your new string lengths are pretty close to factory specs when you're done. If you were substantially shorter or longer than start you could have a draw weight that was different than factory spec. If you're way short, your draw weight will be high and you could over-stress the limb causing premature failure.
> 
> With all that said, a good set of strings goes a long way to keeping things dialed in. Hopefully you're all having a good experience with the new Fuse strings. Many of us have found they're vastly superior to factory strings of the past.
> 
> Good luck... 30X


My new VULCAN is sweeeet!!! Its like shooting a sports car, fast smooth and acurate...409 grain arrow at 28" draw, 72 pounds, 293 FPS...This bow has been the a charm to tune and the Fuse stings are awesome..Dont go buy new ones until you give these a shot...No pun intended.:wink: ..In the past folks have gone out and purchased new strings for hoyts before even shooting them..No need to now, my bow has stayed in time and the peep is rock solid...


----------



## rbsteff

Question for Archineer I understand they have made
XT3000 limbs available for the 38 Pro and are calling it the 38 Pro XL, do you have the option of the C2 cam or the cam1/2 with these limbs? Also do you have the speeds of the 38 Pro XT? This should be a great bow with the longer limbs.


----------



## brownstonebear

*07 Hoyt*

Ordered a vulcan for my self and a vectrix for my wife just before Christmas.
Can't wait till they get here.:drool:


----------



## Mike_in_WI

*C2 cams*

I'm very happy with my ProElite. The C2 cams are pretty much exactly what I wanted from Hoyt for about 2 years now. I liked the original Cam &1/2, but it needed a better wall and the spirals were too much horsepower for me. C2 cams are the perfect blend for me. I swapped out the Fuse strings for my own 452X strings, paper tuned it and it shoots awesome. I shooting 28 1/2" draw @ 57# getting 280fps with 314gr arrows. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## kidder17

*On its way*



kidder17 said:


> I ordered my Vulcan in Jet Black from my Dealer on Oct.28/06. I don't think he was able to order it from his distributer until mid-November, but still I'm getting a little sick of the wait time. I know that I am aaallllll the way up in Canada  but come on. After hearing everyone post talking about 3 and 4 week turn arounds what gives?


I posted this yesterday and low and behold I get a call this morning telling me my bow will be here next week:jam: Can't wait, I think that Jet Black on the Vulcan looks killer.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Big Daddy POP said:


> Outstanding. One question. Right now I am shooting a 2006 protec cam 1/2 with sideplates, the cam is set at 26.5 inches and the string loop is 3/4 of an inch long. Is the cam 1/2 running long? As much as a 1/4 inch? Would I be able to shorten the string loop about a 1/4 of an inch, (it is under the arrow) and still make a 27 inch C2 cam 1/2 work on an Ultraelite xt 3500 by twisting the cables or am I to stick with the cam 1/2? I just got my draw length right after shooting long for years and want to make sure I stay in the right direction! Any advice you can give is greatly appreciated!
> 
> :darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


Our draw lengths typically run 1/8" to 1/4" over the order length. Hence, the 27 will be 27 1/8 - 27 1/4 from the factory. You probably could run a little shorter loop and twist it up a little and get it to fit your preferred draw length. 

However, for your 26 1/2" draw I would actually recommend trying a shorter axle to axle setup like an XT3000 or even an XT2000. Your string angle with an XT2000 Ultra Elite at 26.5 inch draw length would be similar to the string angle of Dave Cousins' at 31" on his XT3500 bow. Unless your anchor is very far forward I think a little shorter axle to axle will give you a better head position and anchor point as well as better performance. Forgiveness is primarily a matter of getting the bow that fits your form and physical size. Hope this info helps you weigh your options...


----------



## Archineer 30X

rbsteff said:


> Question for Archineer I understand they have made
> XT3000 limbs available for the 38 Pro and are calling it the 38 Pro XL, do you have the option of the C2 cam or the cam1/2 with these limbs? Also do you have the speeds of the 38 Pro XT? This should be a great bow with the longer limbs.


The approximate specs on the 38 XL: 

8 3/4" brace height 
41 3/4" axle to axle
295 IBO+/-


----------



## Hit-em

Archineer 30X.....
I've been shooting my Vectrix XL for the last month or so.....I'm loving it :RockOn: 
The question I have for you though is....I'm shooting my Vectrix XL with the side plates with the 28" Vector Cam.
When I measure my true draw I'm getting 26 5/8" from that I would figure my AMO DL would be approx 28 3/8".
I just placed an order for a Proelite with the XT 2000 limbs at 28 1/2"...does this sound right ???
Look forward to your help & insight.
Thanks


----------



## Archineer 30X

Hit-em said:


> Archineer 30X.....
> I've been shooting my Vectrix XL for the last month or so.....I'm loving it :RockOn:
> The question I have for you though is....I'm shooting my Vectrix XL with the side plates with the 28" Vector Cam.
> When I measure my true draw I'm getting 26 5/8" from that I would figure my AMO DL would be approx 28 3/8".
> I just placed an order for a Proelite with the XT 2000 limbs at 28 1/2"...does this sound right ???
> Look forward to your help & insight.
> Thanks


You're probably going to be a little long on your elite... more like 28 5/8 if you got the C2... but it's just matter of swapping in the 3.0 for your 3.5 cam.


----------



## Archineer 30X

*How about now...*



TheTone said:


> Archineer, any word on when we get to see the new Reflex line? I'm getting into that buying mood and want to see whats new there before I order something else first.


:cocktail:


----------



## Archineer 30X

oops... http:\\www.reflexbow.com


----------



## Hit-em

Archineer 30X said:


> You're probably going to be a little long on your elite... more like 28 5/8 if you got the C2... but it's just matter of swapping in the 3.0 for your 3.5 cam.


I am going with the C2 cam... I just checked my Vectrix XL & the cam # is VX 3.5 RB...Does this mean my bow is actually 28.5" DL & not 28". The tag says 28" ...Now I'm confused ????????


----------



## Big Daddy POP

Archineer 30X said:


> Our draw lengths typically run 1/8" to 1/4" over the order length. Hence, the 27 will be 27 1/8 - 27 1/4 from the factory. You probably could run a little shorter loop and twist it up a little and get it to fit your preferred draw length.
> 
> However, for your 26 1/2" draw I would actually recommend trying a shorter axle to axle setup like an XT3000 or even an XT2000. Your string angle with an XT2000 Ultra Elite at 26.5 inch draw length would be similar to the string angle of Dave Cousins' at 31" on his XT3500 bow. Unless your anchor is very far forward I think a little shorter axle to axle will give you a better head position and anchor point as well as better performance. Forgiveness is primarily a matter of getting the bow that fits your form and physical size. Hope this info helps you weigh your options...



Thank you Sir. I am probably a 27 and 1/2 draw length with it running long and the side plates instead of the factory grip. Are the elite series bow more true to draw length? If so, the xt 3000 is more likely the best fit. I shoot it well now. I was debating on the ultraelite over the protelite but for my level, I can use all the brace height I can get with the proelite. Should I consider the C2 considering it will give me good brace height and a slightly better string angle?

Thank you for addressing our questions.

Richard Fiato Esq.

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Archineer 30X

Hit-em said:


> I am going with the C2 cam... I just checked my Vectrix XL & the cam # is VX 3.5 RB...Does this mean my bow is actually 28.5" DL & not 28". The tag says 28" ...Now I'm confused ????????


No, I was referring to the C2 cam size for changing the Elite bow to 28" draw rather than 28.5"... Your XL is a 28" bow with a 3.5 cam on it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Archineer 30X

Big Daddy POP said:


> Thank you Sir. I am probably a 27 and 1/2 draw length with it running long and the side plates instead of the factory grip. Are the elite series bow more true to draw length? If so, the xt 3000 is more likely the best fit. I shoot it well now. I was debating on the ultraelite over the protelite but for my level, I can use all the brace height I can get with the proelite. Should I consider the C2 considering it will give me good brace height and a slightly better string angle?
> 
> Thank you for addressing our questions.
> 
> Richard Fiato Esq.
> 
> :darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


All of our bows will typically run 1/8" to 1/4" over AMO spec. When determining your draw length you need to use the distance from the throat of the grip to the nock groove at full draw and add 1 3/4" for your actual draw. That will help you get the correct measurements. For bows that are factory equipped with a wood grip, removing it adds about 3/16" to your draw length. 

The Pro-Elite will give you the extra brace height and will make the string angle slightly less than the comparable Ultra Elite but again, at your draw length I don't really think string angle is much of an issue. If you're going to shoot outdoor FITA or field, the extra performance of the Ultra would be a wise choice. For indoor only, speed's not an issue.


----------



## Hit-em

For bows that are factory equipped with a wood grip, removing it adds about 3/16" to your draw length.

This is where I get confused  

If my Vectrix XL is 28" DL with the factory wood grip & I go with the side plates to shoot off the riser, in essence the bow is actually a 28 3/16" DL, plus if I tweek the cables I could be very close to shooting at a 28 3/8" AMO DL which is what it comes out to with my true draw at 26 5/8"

Since the Elites are measured at the grip how do I get the extra 3/16" since it has no factory grip to replace...where do I pick up the extra DL.
I know I can tweek the cables to get a little extra DL but do I want to rotate the cams that much ??
Plus what does it do to the pulling weight of the bow ?


I've changed my order to the 3.0 C2, but I just want to get a little clarity on what I can & cannot do in regards to getting to 28 3/8" DL with the 3.0 C2 cam.


----------



## 3DHoytShooter

pseshooter300 said:


> what color and limbs did you guys order.


Cobalt Blue XT3500 limbs and 30.5 C2

No bow yet....:darkbeer: I know what I am going to do. First thing next week I am going to go right into my dealer and..................Order another bow. :mg: I just can't can't help myself, and I really don't mind the wait for the best shooting bows on the planet. IMHO.:thumbs_up Heck my 06 Proelite is shooting so well right now, I hate to put it down.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Am I understanding you correctly?*



Archineer 30X said:


> All of our bows will typically run 1/8" to 1/4" over AMO spec. When determining your draw length you need to use the distance from the throat of the grip to the nock groove at full draw and add 1 3/4" for your actual draw. That will help you get the correct measurements. For bows that are factory equipped with a wood grip, removing it adds about 3/16" to your draw length.
> 
> The Pro-Elite will give you the extra brace height and will make the string angle slightly less than the comparable Ultra Elite but again, at your draw length I don't really think string angle is much of an issue. If you're going to shoot outdoor FITA or field, the extra performance of the Ultra would be a wise choice. For indoor only, speed's not an issue.



So if I am understanding you correctly, my current protec is 1/8 to 1/4 inch long plus, 3/16 of an inch since I took off the handle and I am shooting side plates. The proelite or ultraelite, will be 1/8 to 1/4 in long but there is no issue with the 3/16 for the handle since there is none to remove? So I gain 3/16 of and inch with and elite series bow compared to my current set up, correct?


----------



## 3DHoytShooter

*Long Draw Vectrix XL*

Is anyone Shooting the Vectrix XL with a 30.5 ro 31" draw? Just curiouse how the string angle feels.


----------



## olehemlock

Archineer 30X said:


> The approximate specs on the 38 XL:
> 
> 8 3/4" brace height
> 41 3/4" axle to axle
> 295 IBO+/-


Could you post the draw length range on this bow, this is with the C2 cams? Thanks


----------



## Q2DEATH

I am liking my 38 Pro more and more. I am seriously considering selling my other bows and picking up another one of these for a 3d/backup hunting bow.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Archineer 30X Don't leave us hanging Sir!*

Archineer 30X Don't leave us hanging Sir!


----------



## olehemlock

ding


----------



## wihunter402

Q2 - How much did you pay for that 38 Pro? I thought I saw some pic's you posted but maybe that wasn't you. Did you have some on here? Could you post them again? I just don't think I can wait till next year. Thinking I might get a nice target bow and that MAY be the one. Still have a bunch to shoot though but nothing so far has tripped my trigger.


----------



## PlumcreekArcher

i have a 38 pro i just recently bought in jet black with cam 1/2s iT cost $856 after tax


----------



## petepalmer

Looking at ordering a 28" #60 Vectrix. Could some one please tell me what #60 lb vectix arrow speeds are? Using different arrow grains?

What poundage does the " 60 lb vectrix max out at? Thanks


----------



## Q2DEATH

wihunter402 said:


> Q2 - How much did you pay for that 38 Pro? I thought I saw some pic's you posted but maybe that wasn't you. Did you have some on here? Could you post them again? I just don't think I can wait till next year. Thinking I might get a nice target bow and that MAY be the one. Still have a bunch to shoot though but nothing so far has tripped my trigger.


I paid 769.00 for the 38 Pro. I don't remember if I posted pics on here or not. Every time I try I cant seem to get mine small enough to post on AT but, can't remember. This is a great shooting bow. The new cam is awesome.


----------



## 3D bowman

my 60# 28" vectrix maxed out at 61#. I am shooting 307 gr fatboys at 299 FPS with 61#. I went from 295 FPS to the 299 by taking out the string shox and installing 3 18 strand saunders nock pts 2.75" from the cams on each end of the string. This bow shoots unbelievable.


----------



## wihunter402

Thanks Q2. I'll PM you my address if you could email me pics I would love to see them.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Archineer*



Big Daddy POP said:


> Archineer 30X Don't leave us hanging Sir!


Come one now we have some old questions for you Sir...................:wink: 

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:   ukey:


----------



## TreePhantom

Just picked up my Vectrix XL today. From the factory w/ a loop and the 1/4 Meta peep, it shot 286/287 with a 411 grain Gold Tip 75/95 @ 71#'s. I love this bow!!!!!!!


----------



## TreePhantom

Opps! Thats a 29" draw.


----------



## petepalmer

ttt


----------



## wihunter402

*Pictures*

Anybody else got any picture of their new Hoyt's??? I love looking at them and since I still am not getting one I want to see what everyone else is shooting. Trying to decide if I want a target bow this year or wait for a new hunting rig next year.


----------



## trackwalli

*Pro 38 xl*

Has anyone received thier Pro 38 XL, if so how did you like it. Pro's and Con's.
Anyone out there that has one let me know, ordered mine last week and can't wait.


----------



## wihunter402

trackwalli said:


> Has anyone received thier Pro 38 XL, if so how did you like it. Pro's and Con's.
> Anyone out there that has one let me know, ordered mine last week and can't wait.


I am thinking about getting that one. How long of a wait were you told? What color did you order? Thanks.


----------



## trackwalli

*38 pro XL*

Ordered last week. Black. The bow shop ordered it online and was going to call today and see how long. Will let u know when i hear something.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

if anyone talks to hoyt tell them to send the bows to ny anytime now.....


----------



## wihunter402

trackwalli said:


> Ordered last week. Black. The bow shop ordered it online and was going to call today and see how long. Will let u know when i hear something.


I'll be waiting to hear how long they tell you. IF I am able to get one, BIG IF, I am looking at the Riptide color. Get some BuckNasty custom cables on that it should look pretty sharp. That black should look pretty good to. I am not much for the red colors but in person I think they look ok.


----------



## its over

i ordered my 28" 70lb camo vulcan the second week of december and it came in yesterday....i am going to go pick it up tomorrow after work...i live in virginia. hope fully wil get some pics up...i am so ready to get this thing dialed in..


----------



## hppy4u2

Hopefully, this will encourage some people who are currently waiting on their bow orders. My pro shop just received a Jet Black Vectrix (27.5" dl 60lbs dw) today. My order was placed on December 27, 2006 so it only took about 4 weeks for the bow to arrive. I haven't taken delivery yet because the pro shop still needs to set up the peep/rest and bow so I won't be able to take pictures of it until this weekend. 

This is in SE Wisconsin if that helps anybody as a point of reference.


----------



## wihunter402

hppy4u2 said:


> Hopefully, this will encourage some people who are currently waiting on their bow orders. My pro shop just received a Jet Black Vectrix (27.5" dl 60lbs dw) today. My order was placed on December 27, 2006 so it only took about 4 weeks for the bow to arrive. I haven't taken delivery yet because the pro shop still needs to set up the peep/rest and bow so I won't be able to take pictures of it until this weekend.
> 
> This is in SE Wisconsin if that helps anybody as a point of reference.


Where did you get your bow? I have been looking for a good Hoyt dealer in the area. Where I used to go he lost his dealership as I think he just pushed mathews so much. There are so many but the couple I have dealt with lately are really not nice people. I am more south central but travelling is not a problem. Thanks.


----------



## CHPro

Jeff Johnston Performance Sports (ESPN Great Outdoors Games fame) in Dodgeville is one possibility if looking for a Hoyt dealer. Really knows his stuff and is good at setting up bows. I'd suggest calling ahead first if you decide to go over there to determine hours because Jeff does have a day job also (as if driving a truck all day delivering packages counts as "work", lol !) and runs the archery stuff in the evenings and weekends I believe.

>>------>


----------



## hppy4u2

wihunter402,
I ordered my bow plus accessories at Hysells in Kenosha. I believe they have been a long time Hoyt dealer and also carry Reflex, Ross, Browning, and a few others. 

I would rank this place as an excellent place to buy your new bow...the owner is great, their arrows are second to none and the guy servicing bows has something like 30 years of experience (especially with Hoyt).


----------



## newbarcher

hppy4u2 said:


> Hopefully, this will encourage some people who are currently waiting on their bow orders. My pro shop just received a Jet Black Vectrix (27.5" dl 60lbs dw) today. My order was placed on December 27, 2006 so it only took about 4 weeks for the bow to arrive. I haven't taken delivery yet because the pro shop still needs to set up the peep/rest and bow so I won't be able to take pictures of it until this weekend.
> 
> This is in SE Wisconsin if that helps anybody as a point of reference.


This sucks I ordered a camo vectrix (27.5" 70lbs) on 12-20 and still waiting.


----------



## its over

*i am a believer now*

i just finished shooting my new vulcan....WOW. hoyt has outdone themselves with this little masterpiece. it shoots nothing like a 6" brace height bow. and fast....im not sure on the numbers but i know a smokin arrow when i see one. then to top it off this thing is quiet to boot. way to go hoyt....one happy camper here.


----------



## hppy4u2

Hello All,
Just wanted to share my bow with you all...my wife is probably sick and tired of me talking about it . 

Hoyt Vectrix Jet Black (27.5" DL, 60 lb. DW)
Dan


----------



## wihunter402

That is one SWEET looking bow. Thanks for posting the pics. 

Looks like I will be waiting until 2008 to get a new hunting rig. I got an '05 ProTec target (Platinum) coming. I will post some pics once I get it here. Since I saved hundreds on buying that one used I will be looking at the '08's for a hunting rig next year. Can't afford new ones every year and this was too good of a deal to pass up. I really like the 38 Pro's but then I would be waiting until '09.

Oh and lets keep them pictures coming guys. There has to be more out there with new Hoyt's.


----------



## thndrr

will have pics later, but I got my 27 1/2" riptide proelite ! It came in at 
27 1/4" amo 2.5 cams already ordered.....bummer sure is perty though !


----------



## thndrr

*here it is..........*

pics


----------



## thndrr

*try again.........*

pics


----------



## hppy4u2

thndrr,
Very nice choice! Before I received my bow I was almost regretting getting the black since I saw a few pictures of the riptide blue color here on ArcheryTalk. That blue is going to get a lot compliments! 

Very nice bow! 

Dan


----------



## Razortec56

*38 pro*

38 Pro owners do you like the bow and if so with the c2 cams or the cam 1/2.
What would be the best for a short draw person.


----------



## rbsteff

Have only had my 38 Pro for a few days, it is a awesome bow! I ordered mine with the cam 1/2, partly for delivery, and was told it is a little bit more forgiving cam. I have a 29 1/2 draw length, I ordered the bow so I would be in the longest setting {F position}. For a very short draw length where you might not get to the E or F position on the cam you might want to order the c2 cam, which will come in the optimum position and give you a little more speed with your shorter draw length.


----------



## Q2DEATH

I love my 38 pro. I really liked the cam.5 but I think the C2 is definately an upgrade. Smoooooth, no harsh letoff. You get the option of the draw stop peg for the ultra solid wall or with out the peg for that still solid but maybe not rock solid cam and half feel. 

I bought mine for hunting, this is the longest a/a, highest brace height slowest hunting bow I've ever owned but I am really liking it. I shoot 463 grain arrows at 70lbs, 29" draw and at best guess I'm probably getting 255-257fps out of it. My chrono is busted so I don't know for a fact. 

This bow would be a SWEET 3d bow. After all the twisting and tweaking to get everything dialed in I wound up with 37-1/2 A/A and 8-3/4 brace. I'm waiting for the 2007 tune charts to come up so I can compare my measurements with Hoyts. With a 5 grain/lb arrow I would probably still be getting about 290-295 fps out this setup. You gotta love that.


----------



## vonottoexperien

38 PRO, Just got mine. It's a very good bow:thumbs_up . C2 cam's 60#'s @ 32" I'm getting 288fps with a 383 gr. arrow:wink: Shot today for the first time in the indoor 3D league for a 281 score:tongue: You need a stabilizer on the front to balance it out. It's not a parallel limb bow so it's got a little kick.C2's are fast and smooth drawing with a hard wall {draw stop in}.


----------



## keyman

ttt


----------



## Q2DEATH

Has anybody chrono'd their 38 pro? I've got a guess as to what mine is doing but my chrono is busted so I don't know for sure. I know its not a speed bow but I'm curious.


----------



## kiwibowpro

Any pics of the 38 Pro ??


----------



## vonottoexperien

kiwibowpro said:


> Any pics of the 38 Pro ??


I'll take some tomorrow for ya' :wink:


----------



## Jari

Here is my Vectrix XL Riptide, wow its really a shoting machine,
i thought this would be my 3D, field bow, but it shoots better than my Protec XT 3000.  

//Jari


----------



## vonottoexperien

*38Pro*


----------



## vonottoexperien




----------



## vonottoexperien




----------



## vonottoexperien




----------



## Smooch

OMG Jari, that Vectrix XL is beautiful!!!    I wanted one before but now I really want one. Are you serious when you said it shoots better than your ProTec w/XT 3000 limbs?


----------



## 3-D Junkie

PlumcreekArcher said:


> i have a 38 pro i just recently bought in jet black with cam 1/2s iT cost $856 after tax


 Please post pics? I just ordered the same bow.


----------



## Jari

Smooch said:


> OMG Jari, that Vectrix XL is beautiful!!!    I wanted one before but now I really want one. Are you serious when you said it shoots better than your ProTec w/XT 3000 limbs?


Hi Jim,

Yes when i practise with Vectrix my scores are bit higher than with my Protec,its so easy to shoot the bow, when you pull it up it stops right a way,
no pendling on the sides,you will start aiming faster with the Vectrix, and after the shot its wonderful feeling the bow is so quiet no handschock, i just love this bow.

Hope you will get some to try out. 

//Jari


----------



## wihunter402

Damn nice looking rigs there guys. That camo 38Pro looks awesome. What limbs do you have on that bow?

Well I got to shoot a Vulcan this past weekend. A guy had one at that range. I avoided shooting the Vetrix earlier in the day because I was afraid I would want one if I shot it. Well I couldn't pass up the Vulcan as I have not seen any of them. What a sweet shooter. I have to say it did NOT feel like I was shooting a 33" bow with 6" brace.:tongue:


----------



## vonottoexperien

wihunter402 said:


> Damn nice looking rigs there guys. That camo 38Pro looks awesome. What limbs do you have on that bow?
> 
> Well I got to shoot a Vulcan this past weekend. A guy had one at that range. I avoided shooting the Vetrix earlier in the day because I was afraid I would want one if I shot it. Well I couldn't pass up the Vulcan as I have not seen any of them. What a sweet shooter. I have to say it did NOT feel like I was shooting a 33" bow with 6" brace.:tongue:


XT 2000 limbs. It seems ALL the bows in this yr. line up are winners:thumbs_up


----------



## meatrocket

*Vectrix XL*



Jari said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Yes when i practise with Vectrix my scores are bit higher than with my Protec,its so easy to shoot the bow, when you pull it up it stops right a way,
> no pendling on the sides,you will start aiming faster with the Vectrix, and after the shot its wonderful feeling the bow is so quiet no handschock, i just love this bow.
> 
> Hope you will get some to try out.
> 
> //Jari


The way the bow comes to aim so quickly was the first thing I noticed when I shot my bow for the first time. I was impressed by how steady it holds even without a stab. This bow smokes too: 60lbs- 30.5" draw -400 grain arrow I am shooting 290fps not to shabby hungh? I bought this bow to hunt with but it may also see a lil 3d!!!


----------



## 3-D Junkie

*Unreal!!!*



kiwibowpro said:


> Any pics of the 38 Pro ??


I ordered a Hoyt 38 PRO on the 3rd and I got the message tonight at work that it arrived at Triple "D" Outfitters today. I got my bow in 12 days, thats amazing. Once again, A HUGE THANK YOU TO TRIPLE "D" OUTFITTERS !!! You guys are miracle workers.
I'll post pics when I get it all set up. I'm still waiting on accessories.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

vonottoexperien

i wouldnt want to be fur or foam in front of that bow!


----------



## BrandonM

*38 pro*

hey guys, 
just got my rip tide blue 38 pro w/C2 cam today.shoots great!!i am shooting a 345 grain arrow at 68# and 29" and also getting 306 fps its shooting just as fast as my ultra elite with cam and a half same specs.this thing is awesome!!


----------



## trackwalli

*38 pro*

Ordered a black 38 pro XL during the trade show. Was told 5 weeks minimum. Can not wait, was hoping to get it while indoor was still going on but no longer holding out hope. No matter i know it will be a great bow.


----------



## Q2DEATH

BrandonM said:


> hey guys,
> just got my rip tide blue 38 pro w/C2 cam today.shoots great!!i am shooting a 345 grain arrow at 68# and 29" and also getting 306 fps its shooting just as fast as my ultra elite with cam and a half same specs.this thing is awesome!!


Wow, thats faster than the IBO specs.

As a comparison on the other side of the spectrum. I'm shooting 68lbs, 29" draw and 463 grain arrows and getting 258fps. When I tweak the extra two pounds out of the cables I should be shooting 262.


----------



## leftee

The VULCAN is one great bow that still is under the radar of most people.
My leftie at 28 inches,60lbs moves a 380 grain arrow at about 280fps.
More important to me,it does so smoothly and quietly.
Amazing.My hat is off to Hoyt but they and their dealers should be pushing this bow more.If the 'speed'crowd knew the facts on this bow,I suspect sales would soar!


----------



## 3-D Junkie

Heres the new bow that I have affectionately named "THE RIPPER". As I said I got this in 12 days------ AMAZING! I don't have the rest of my stuff yet but it will have the following:
Doinker 27" front stab, 2 Doinker 10" side stabs, Shibuya Ultima V-bar, Schafer Tec-1 Rest, Axcel AX 3000 sight, Extreme 3-D Scope w/ 6X lens, Specialty Archery Super Ball Peep, T.R.U. Ball ST-360 Release, Easton Redline C2- 360 Arrows w/ G-nocks, and a Sniper X custom string and cable set. 
I just put some stuff I had laying around on it to shoot a few times. This thing is sweeeeeet!


----------



## toadyy

Hello,
I have a curious question. I have an LH '00 Accutec with command cams, 50-60lbs, XT2000 limbs and 29" DL. Could I swap the cc for the new C2 cams? What would it change?


----------



## 3-D Junkie

toadyy said:


> Hello,
> I have a curious question. I have an LH '00 Accutec with command cams, 50-60lbs, XT2000 limbs and 29" DL. Could I swap the cc for the new C2 cams? What would it change?


 Your best answer will come right from the horses mouth. You should call Hoyt and speak to someone in the tech department.


----------



## wihunter402

Neal,
You got all the stuff for that 38Pro yet? I gotta get on the phone here and call Jason. Looks like I have a 14 year old step daughter that wants the Trykon Sport in Target Blue. Gonna be fun getting another one started in archery.:wink:


----------



## 3-D Junkie

*Dave*

My sight and release will be here tomorrow. I got my Extreme scope and lens, I just finished my string and cables about an hour ago, and I have the Shibuya V-Bar. I will have the rest of the stuff by the end of the week. I'm soooo excited to shoot this rig this year. Are you shooting the IBO qualifier at The Archery Shack?

A friend of mine is getting a Sport for his son from Triple "D". I was up there this weekend checking them out. They are really nice.


----------



## jugernught

*Opinions Welcome ......*

 Hello All,

First let me say, I am very new to the world of Archery. My area of interest is Indoor Target. I have a Win&Win Expert Recurve and a Martin Compound that is about 10-15 years old. I haven't shot in about 2 years. Prior to that I had shot on and off for about 2 years. I am looking to get a new compound and saw the Hoyt line up. I was looking into getting a 'UltraElite'. The shoot through riser looks cool. But I have been told that it is over rated and at about $1200 is a little pricey. I was wondering what people would suggest for a really good competition bow?

Thanks


----------



## bowfisher

*38 pro*

would be one fine bow. 38.5 axle to axle and over 8" brace.:wink:


----------



## trackwalli

*38 pro xl*

8 3/4 inch brace height, 41 ata. Should be a shooter


----------



## vonottoexperien

jugernught said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First let me say, I am very new to the world of Archery. My area of interest is Indoor Target. I have a Win&Win Expert Recurve and a Martin Compound that is about 10-15 years old. I haven't shot in about 2 years. Prior to that I had shot on and off for about 2 years. I am looking to get a new compound and saw the Hoyt line up. I was looking into getting a 'UltraElite'. The shoot through riser looks cool. But I have been told that it is over rated and at about $1200 is a little pricey. I was wondering what people would suggest for a really good competition bow?
> 
> Thanks


The Elite series Pro/Ultra is just that..the Best Hoyt has to offer. If you don't want to spend that much, I think the bow I've been shooting would be the ticket..38 Pro, generous brace height, 38" ATA and it's pretty fast.For Indoor use I'd get the 38 Pro XL with the longer limbs...enjoy :cocktail:


----------



## 3-D Junkie

*38 Pro*

I'm in love with mine. Get to a Hoyt dealer and shoot a few different bows to see what feels good to you. My 38 PRO is awesome for me, but you may like something else better. But shoot the 38 PRO before you buy something else, if your looking for a target bow this is a hard one to beat.
Welcome back to archery and good luck.


----------



## trackwalli

*its in*

Just got the call my Jet Black 38 pro xl is in and im goin to get it tomorrow, wont be able to set it up till tuesday when the pro gets back from his week off. By the way congrats Jason on your new addition.


----------



## vonottoexperien

Your going to like it! Cheers :cocktail:


----------



## JC280

Here is a link to my new Ultraelite with XT3500 limbs and C2 cams.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=467254


----------



## 3-D Junkie

*Pics*

"THE RIPPER" is now complete.


----------



## wihunter402

I'll bet you are "ripping" up the x's with that setup. Looks like a sweet bow.


----------



## 3-D Junkie

wihunter402 said:


> I'll bet you are "ripping" up the x's with that setup. Looks like a sweet bow.


 Honestly, I shot for a while yesterday at Blackwolf and didn't do so well. It's not the bow, it's me. Taking a year off has taken its toll on me consistency. I'm shooting the IBO qualifier this coming weekend in Neenah and I'm not really confident. I know I can pound 12 rings but it may take some time to get back on track. But yes, the bow is quite nice to shoot.


----------



## trackwalli

*38 Pro XL Black*

Got it set up tonight. Was shooting Bulleyes in 5 shots. It is a great shooter and everything I had hoped for. Did not come with the String supressor on it. Pro shop is going to contact Hoyt and see if it is suppose to come with one. The supressor on the regular 38 pro is not long enough. Did anyone else out there get an 38 pro xl, if so did it have a string supressor on it. Regardless one awesome bow.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Does the riser have the hole for a suppressor? If so, seems like it would be easy to make one out of a cable guard rod.


----------



## trackwalli

*good idea*

Yes it has the holes, never thought about trying that, should work.


----------



## toxo

*F Troop*

what would the F:mg: arcowee indians do without all these gadgets.. :zip:  ......


----------



## spotshooter300

*Ttt*

I like both of my elite bows 06 ultra elite, 07 pro elite just got it last thursday.
my new vectrix xl is a 3d machine as well ,I SHOT it at several indoor 3ds this winter shot excellent
07 VECTRIX XL CAMO
07 PRO ELITE XT 3500 LIMBS RIPTIDE BLUE
C2 CAMS
06 ULTRA ELITE XT 2000 LIMBS SPIRALS INFERNO
MY OWN CUSTOM STRINGS


----------

